#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-14
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> paultag: nice work on the package manager ;)
<nigelb> and now we have Yet Another Package Manager (tm)
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :P
<paultag> nigelb: it's mostly working. Once it's done, I am going to become a hermit
<mhall119> doesn't Suse have a trademark on "Yet Another .*"
<nigelb> paultag: even if you weren't like completing it, it would be a good way to explain to someone how package management works
<paultag> nigelb: what's cool is I can set up package contexts -- and swap between them (swap in and out packages instantl)
<paultag> nigelb: it's already working mostly
<paultag> nigelb: not removing, but unlinking works
<nigelb> paultag: yay :)
<paultag> nigelb: I just need to cross compile a version of eglibc and then I can build it up. Might do that next weekend if I have time
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, they so do ;)
<mhall119> paultag: where does it store the unlinked stuff? /opt/?
<paultag> mhall119: /syn/pkg/version/[usr|etc|bin]/...
<paultag> mhall119: the whole filesystem is similinks
<paultag> (besides /syn/)
<mhall119> hmmm, could it maybe leverage the alternatives stuff, which manages a bunch of /usr/bin symlinks?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, it will -- and be able to swap what I call "contexts" -- so you can sudo syn --context dev, and it will swap in all the headers / gcc (and so on), and then swap back after
<paultag> mhall119: it will also let you swap versions in and out, so you can test against different versions of a library
<mhall119> oh very nice
<mhall119> I wonder if it would somehow be possible to say "Run this process with version x of this other app, but let everything else on the system use version y of that other app'
<paultag> mhall119: yeah actually ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: oooh, that'd be cool
<paultag> mhall119: once a binary is loaded into memory, it's not tied into the filesystem
<mhall119> like, say, running Django using an old version of south and jquery
<mhall119> would be super helpful for us developing LD and summit
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, but it fights with dpkg ;)
<nigelb> oh, so we have to become hermits like you to use it? :P
<paultag> nigelb: yeah :)
<mhall119> can we just symlink in being a hermit when we need it?
<nigelb> bug :P
<paultag> I guess :)
<mhall119> syn --context hermittag
<paultag> I could try to make a LiveCD, but I'm not sure it'd take :)
<paultag> mhall119: working on it ;)
<paultag> the iso format won't allow for similinks IIRC
<mhall119> I've been following your posts about it with interest
<paultag> so It'd have to be a sqash fs that extracts to ram
<paultag> mhall119: thanks :)
<mhall119> you could do it in the squashfs, or even as part of the casper startup
<nigelb> mhall119: I've been thinking of a livecd that has everything setup for web dev
<paultag> aye, but for now, I'd like to see it just work (tm) :)
<nigelb> mhall119: no config needed, It Should Just Work (tm) like.
<mhall119> nigelb: who said anything about config?
<nigelb> mhall119: I meant apache config, which is generally nightmarish
<mhall119> I'm thinking a livecd could show it off by letting you boot different syn contexts
<paultag> there's one linux distro that's startup is dictated by XML or something
<paultag> mhall119: that'd be nice. It'd be cool to swap KDE and GNOME, and get rid of duplicate apps from the system while you're in another context
<paultag> it'd still use up fs space, but meh :)
<nigelb> boot from usb
<mhall119> I was more thinking swapping between stable and devel versions of the system packages
<paultag> aye
<mhall119> so, you could theoretically ship a Maverick + Natty ISO
<paultag> yup! :)
<paultag> and on failure, in theory pull back the package to a stable version
<nigelb> that'd be fun
<nigelb> and paultag would go crazy trying to work with deps :p
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, it's not going to be nice. At least I don't have to worry about dep order
<nigelb> paultag: this would still be apt right?
<paultag> nigelb: no
<nigelb> err, debs
<paultag> nigelb: narp
<nigelb> s/apt/deb
<paultag> nigelb: syn, it's my own format
<nigelb> ooooh
<paultag> nigelb: github/paultag/syn
<mhall119> so, how long until dependency resolution drives you totally mad?
<paultag> mhall119: I plan on ignoring it as long as I can
<paultag> ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: I think we could start the countdown
<paultag> dude, I'm stuck without internet, what else does a man do>
<mhall119> it's like the Shining
<paultag> I did wnat any sane hacker would do, spend his time offline writing a package manager
<nigelb> paultag: haha, I know the feeling.  That's when I configured ldap :P
 * paultag rocks back and forth
<mhall119> or the simpson's version of the Shinning
<nigelb> ok, so everyone pool in and make sure paultag has sattilite connectivity
<mhall119> No IRC and no Internet makes paultag, something something
<nigelb> or he'll go mad with dep resolution
<paultag> I've come to the conclusion that writing a package manager is goddamn stupid
<nigelb> mhall119: No IRC and no internet makes paultag build crazy stuff :P
<paultag> nigelb: ja :)
<nigelb> Finally!
<paultag> nigelb: I'm not going to stop working on it!
<paultag> I want it on my netbook >:D
<mhall119> paultag: I think it's one of those developer milestones, along with writing a web framework and a programming language
<paultag> mhall119: so far, I've done both of those, so it's about time to pass this milestone :)
<nigelb> paultag: its the realization that counts
<mhall119> and if you're a Java dev, a swing layout manager
<nigelb> mhall119: and templating engine
<mhall119> oh right, templating engine definitely
<mhall119> also, writing your own datetime calculations, one of the earliest and most painful milestones
<nigelb> oh, don't get me started on datetime.
<nigelb> I've been kicking myself about that summit bug.
 * mhall119 says "DST" to nigelb 
<nigelb> oh hell.
 * nigelb headdesks.
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> like I said, painful
 * mhall119 should write down a comprehensive list of developer milestones
<nigelb> Vry.
<nigelb> Very.
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, just cut internet from paultag and list down what he writes :P
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> too true
<paultag> last time I was caught without anything to do, I wrote game of life only using ints
<paultag> and using bitwise operations to bring processing from o(n) to o(1)
<paultag> http://blog.pault.ag/post/3440210498/the-game-of-life-and-why-i-love-this-problem <-- for folks who want to read it :)
<nigelb> Oh, I need to post the postcards today
<paultag> https://gist.github.com/838285 <-- code for the hackers in the room
<paultag> anywho, BBL over here
<paultag> One love, folks
<nigelb> mhall119: is it 22:50-ish for you?
<duanedesign> hello all
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<czajkowski> *yawns8 morning
<nigelb> morning dpm and ara :)
 * nigelb growls at netsplits today
<czajkowski> I dislike pulseaudio
<kim0> morning folks
<nigelb> hey kim0!
<nigelb> kim0: is the schedule for cloud days fixed?
<kim0> nigelb: hey
<kim0> why is that
<nigelb> kim0: Do we have your green to go ahead and add to the calander?
<kim0> ah yes please do
<nigelb> kim0: awesome, I'll get it done today evening and you can confirm before your EOD
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> Thanks man
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: good WE? :)
<dholbach> very good - how was yours?
<nigelb> Full of awesome :)
<popey> Morning!
<nigelb> hey popey
<duanedesign> morning all
<huats> morning everyone
<dpm> wow, thanks daker for the merge proposal with the fixes to the translations portal!
<dpm> I'm looking at it right now
<daker> ok
<daker> i am not really good in drupal, but i have tried to make it nice
<daker> brb
<dpm> you're probably much better than I am :)
<kim0> @dpm daker is made of awesome :D
<dpm> yeah, I can tell :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I just had a look at the dev/loco overlap script and I found the bug
<dholbach> it's "finished" now :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^ :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I just saw your mail, sorry I couldn't get around to it
<dholbach> no worries
<nigelb> dholbach: falling sick etc, caused the delay
<nigelb> dholbach: btw, does EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT still exist?
<dholbach> no, we replaced it in all kinds of scripts
<nigelb> well, the overlap script seems to use edge
<dholbach> for some reason it still seems to work ;-)
<nigelb> all hail lifeless :P
<daker> back :)
<daker> thanks kim0 :)
<akgraner> greg-g yep he is awesome - I am going to review his python tutorial and give feedback
<akgraner> since it's geared to people like me with no programming experience
<greg-g> akgraner: awesome!
<akgraner> I first meet him at SCaLE I was talking about how cool I thought openhatch was and he says, "Hi, I'm one of the maintainers."
<akgraner> Craig was at PyCon too...
<akgraner> those guys are cool too..I had to leave earlier than I thought on Sunday so I missed their bof/podcast/interview session
<greg-g> akgraner: you mean Rick? of Lococast? (and sorry, I had to walk away from the computer for a bit)
<akgraner> I think they were both there but I only talked to Craig...
<czajkowski> took just under 2 hrs last night to do the install of natty on my laptop :(
<mhall119> did something go wrong, or do you just have a slow drive?
<akgraner> czajkowski, wow - it only took me about ten minutes on an HP mini
<czajkowski> download was fine
<czajkowski> took 20 mins
<czajkowski> but the install
<czajkowski> and clean up
<czajkowski> 2 hrs
<czajkowski> took about the same last year on my mini 9
<mhall119> cleanup?
<mhall119> did you have it automatically download and install updated packages?
<mhall119> that might explain the extra time
<jono> dholbach, can we go now?
<jono> jcastro, quick call, looks like dholbach is out with the dog
<jcastro> sure!
<jcastro> I am on skypes!
<jcastro> jono: just ring whenever
<dholbach> jono, back now - so just call whenever :)
<jono> dholbach, otp with jcastro, won't be long
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> kim0, jcastro: ready
<dholbach> mumble? skype?
<kim0> dholbach: jcastro skype
<dholbach> kim0, just call whenever
<jcastro> ready!
<kim0> jcastro: can u call
<jcastro> sure
<JFo> jcastro, dude... your askubuntu profile has me craving tacos now.
<jcastro> everyone loves tacos
<popey> gah, i want mexican food now
 * popey shakes his fist at this window, closes it and goes home
<jcastro> you know what I love about tacos?
<jcastro> tacos.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day  - see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<pleia2> greg-g: have a few minutes to look over a CC BY-SA 3.0 question?
<greg-g> pleia2: send it on over
<pleia2> greg-g: great, email?
<greg-g> pleia2: that works well
<greg-g> greg@grossmeier.net
<pleia2> thanks, sent :)
<czajkowski> JFo: you free for a quick pm ?
<czajkowski> not urgent or anything
<JFo> sure
<JFo> czajkowski, ^^
<czajkowski> thanks
<JFo> np
<czajkowski> me and natty are going to have a massive falling out
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> and now gwibber has gone
<czajkowski> this is really not been a good upgrade
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> off to talk nicely to kenvandine
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> *sobs*
<pleia2> greg-g: thank you! :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine has so much patence
<czajkowski> *patience
<Pendulum> czajkowski: did he fix your Unity?
<czajkowski> he knows why gwibber is behaving the way it is
<czajkowski> logged the plymouth bug
<Pendulum> *nods*
<czajkowski> updated the other bug on sound
<czajkowski> so getting there
<greg-g> pleia2: you're very welcome. I hope that helps.
<pleia2> greg-g: very much, I was leaning toward the same conclusion you came to but it's nice to have specifics to back it up :)
<greg-g> :)
<doctormo> How are yuo greg-g and pleia2?
<pleia2> doctormo: great! you?
<doctormo> Oh grand, got some good feedback on my Edubuntu wallpaper and made fun of Mark and Gnome on my blog using an edited public domain 1907 comic.
<doctormo> Have a good weekend yourself?
<pleia2> I went to the zoo and saw a baby koala :)
<pleia2> which is the best thing ever
 * AlanBell likes pleia2's zoo pictures
<czajkowski> awwww
<greg-g> doctormo: doing good (actually, better, just went to get some coffee! ;) )
<czajkowski> akgraner: not seen AW yet hope it was good
<doctormo> pleia2: Nice :-) drawing and laundry now though
<doctormo> Did you see a meerkat at the zoo/
<pleia2> doctormo: oh yes, I always visit the meerkats :)
<czajkowski> that you do
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> meerkat cafe also :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: How's you?
<czajkowski> fine thanks
<pleia2> meerkat cafe was awesome :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: Doing anything for wednesday?
<czajkowski> whats hapepning wednesday ?
<doctormo> czajkowski: St. Patricks day isnt it? the Boston perade is next Sunday
<czajkowski> THURSDAY
<czajkowski> march 17th
<czajkowski> I've the day booked off
<czajkowski> dr.s in the morning and beers in the afternoon
<czajkowski> refuse to work a day that has always been a national holiday for me
<czajkowski> :D
<pleia2> shouldn't the day *after* be the holiday? ;)
<pleia2> or is that just a sick day? hehe
<czajkowski> I've also booked that day off too
<czajkowski> 2 mates from ireland are coming over
<czajkowski> :D
<pleia2> haha, nice
<czajkowski> 4 day weekend :D
<doctormo> Sorry, Thursday. I bet you don't know when St. David's day is though ;-)
<doctormo> We're going to be having some fun, promised not to wear bowler hat, wave any sort of orange or union jack.
<czajkowski> :o
<jcastro> UDS in barcelona was for ..... which ubuntu?
<pleia2> karmic
<jcastro> wow really?
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I was thinking at least lucid
<mhall119> lucid would have been state-side
<pleia2> yeah, lucid was dallas (my first one, I convinced my boss to let me go because it was an lts uds :))
<czajkowski> how do I log a bug against print screen no longer working
<AlanBell> is is the alt+prtscr bug?
<doctormo> czajkowski: depends if it's an issue with the keyboard event or the program
<popey> i suspect not AlanBell it works in natty now
<doctormo> run gnome screenshot diectly and find out.
<czajkowski> it runs fine if I fun it in gnome
<czajkowski> or from command line
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/735120
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735120 in unity "print screen key no longer works in unity" [Undecided,New]
<paultag> nigelb: http://pastebin.com/TEBiBEdL
<mhall119> man, things are just going crazy in Japan
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-15
<doctormo> mhall119: What's happened?
<paultag> doctormo: thrid reactor is melting down
<paultag> doctormo: first two are under control, they had to dump seawater into one of them (which really stops them from using it again)
<paultag> first was a hydrogen explosion or something
<doctormo> Nasty stuff, the bbc says it's highly likely one will melt.
<doctormo> I presume that's where the metal gets so hot it melts.
<paultag> doctormo: well, from what little nuclar engineering I do know, the concrete shell is to delay the radioactive material from running through it as long as it can, not to actually contain anything
<paultag> doctormo: I think it's when the material starts to run without control rods in, so it starts running at above safe levels
<paultag> and then it burns through the shell of the plant and contamanates the groundwater
<paultag> I think
<paultag> I actually have no idea
<mhall119> 'meltdown' literally means the fuel rods get so hot that they melt
<mhall119> which, like paultag said, means it starts to burn through the bottom of the steel canister and then the concrete below it
<paultag> mhall119: score! I'm glad I was not totally wrong :)
<doctormo> They should build the base out of diamondonium
<mhall119> there's probably not much, real or imagined, that can contain an uncontrolled fission reaction
<mhall119> I'm not sure on the details, whether the melted fuel would pool in concentrations high enough to maintain fission
<doctormo> mhall119: It's a substance from futurama, it was used into Beast with a billion backs.
<mhall119> right now there's no fission reaction in any of the reactors, because of the control rods
<doctormo> where does the heat come from then?
<mhall119> during the fission reaction, it turns a bunch of non-fissile material radio-active
<paultag> doctormo: radioactive decay
<mhall119> the decay accounts for something like 6% of the regular heat output of the reactors
<paultag> humm
<mhall119> so right now they're trying to keep it cool enough while the rest of that material finishes it's decay process
<paultag> mhall119: so... a few million years?
<mhall119> no, the stuff it produces has a relatively low half life
<paultag> mhall119: aye, but it's half life, not when it's finished ;)
<mhall119> somethingon the order of hours, if i remember what the physicist on cnn was saying
<paultag> a few hour long half life?!
<paultag> that's like nothing
<paultag> they must burn through radioactive material
<mhall119> right, but after a few days it should be cool enough to not be dangerous
<paultag> mhall119: aye
<doctormo> paultag: You'd be surprised how fast a 1kg rock fizzles into the either when it's got a half life of 2 seconds
<mhall119> it may be a multi-step decay process too
<mhall119> before it reaches a stable isotope
<mhall119> the hydrogen explosion videos are scary though
<doctormo> I wonder where that comes from
<mhall119> especially considering that it's happening right on top of an unstable reactor
<mhall119> doctormo: they said that when the reactor gets too hot, the zirconium plating on the reactor and rods oxidizes, stripping oxygen from the water, releasing hydrogen
<mhall119> they had to vent the steam from the reactor into the outer building, but it had so much accumulated hydrogen in it that it sparked an explosion in that building, blew the walls and roof off
<jcastro> hey paultag
<paultag> hi jcastro
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3LdkorCCjM&feature=related
<jcastro> FOR YOU DAWG
<paultag> jcastro: thanks bro :P
<duanedesign> mhall119: ahh, interesting. I was wondering where the hydrogen came from.
<duanedesign> i know they do not store that kind of stuff anywhere near reactors
<paultag> duanedesign: reactors have no open flames or anything, they're quite safe
<paultag> for being hit with a mag 9 earthquake, tons of water, and having the roof blow off, it's doing rather well
<duanedesign> paultag: i was just puzzled by the hydrogen explosions since their are regulations regarding the storage of flammable gas in proximity to a nuclear power plant
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> paultag: I'm in internet wwithdrawl :p
<nigelb> home connection busted for another 12 hours till a tech can figure out what's wrong :(
<duanedesign> nigelb: oh no
<duanedesign> nigelb: and good morning o/
<nigelb> good morning
<nigelb> just after I said that, I lost internet.  Sigh
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> how are we al today ?
<czajkowski> all good I hope
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dpm> yeah, it's a sunny day here, so all good :)
<czajkowski> no sun just yet...
<dholbach> no sun here either, but the cold is gone and I went for a run this morning, which was good again
<nigelb> hot sun here, I'll switch with any of you right now :\
<dpm> hi doctormo, around?
<nigelb> dpm: I suspect not, very late for him.
<dpm> ok, it was worth a try, though :)
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> dpm: it's 5:45 here so I suspect he's not awake yet
<dpm> ok, I'll try later on then :)
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
 * Pendulum goes back to bed
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'm jealous :D
 * nigelb is /very/ sleepy today
<dholbach> popey, Technoviking, pleia2, any of you around for the CC meeting in 26m?
<popey> yes
<dholbach> great
 * popey puts the kettle on
<Pendulum> nigelb: I was up at 4AM (and didn't manage to get back to sleep anyway :-/ )
<dholbach> greg-g, around?
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Pendulum: :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: I haven't seen 4 am from that end in a longish while :D
<Pendulum> nigelb: wish I could say the same :P
<nigelb> Wheeee! http://www.flickr.com/photos/kushaldas/sets/72157626137905943/
<dholbach> oh man
<nigelb> ?
<dholbach> I just received inbox zero through the most stupid way on earth
<dholbach> I was in a bit of a hurry and deleted all of them
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> accidentally
<dholbach> it was like 30 or something
<dholbach> oh man
<nigelb> go to trash and restore :)
<dholbach> I better take a bit of a break now before I make things worse
<dholbach> nigelb, gone from trash
<dholbach> I closed thunderbird afterwards
<dholbach> ugh ugh ugh
<nigelb> dholbach: oh great :\
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<greg-g> dholbach: I'm awake now
<dholbach> greg-g, ah great
<dholbach> greg-g, we were talking about the ubuntu wiki relicensing: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/15/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<dholbach> 11:05 → 11:19
<dholbach> maybe you have some input?
<greg-g> I'll read real quick
<dholbach> excellent
<greg-g> ah, so, I emailed pleia2 yesterday afternoon (my time, so closer to 7pm your time).
<greg-g> has she forwarded that to the CC?
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> if it landed in my inbox it's gone - I accidentally deleted everything in my inbox this morning
<greg-g> I just sent it to you
<dholbach> thanks
<greg-g> np
<dholbach> greg-g, forgive me for being a little bit dense, but the case I have in mind is this one: once we use the new license, can I take content from the wiki, reformat it, etc and publish it on the web, as epub, pdf, etc. and people can use that on their kindle/etc devices?
<dholbach> if that's possible, I don't see any reason for us to amend the license text / dual-license at all
<greg-g> if you publish in an epub/pdf those are open formats and can be put on Kindles/ipads/etc.
<dholbach> popey, ^
<greg-g> `as long as *you* don't use DRM (and as the email shows, you can puublish on the Kindle without DRM)
<dholbach> afaics I'm happy
<greg-g> :) cool
<dholbach> pleia2, Technoviking: ^
<popey> what if the store requires DRM?
<popey> e.g. Apple store
<greg-g> so, does the DRM prevent people from exercising the rights that the liense provides?
<greg-g> I don't own an apple product, so I don't if their DRM prevents people from copy/pasting etc
<greg-g> also, does their DRM provide any options to the content creator?
<popey> not sure
<greg-g> The key part is if the user of the content is prevented from using the content in the way the license allows
<dpm> hi nigelb, I'd like to run a translations training session on #ubuntu-classroom, how do I add it to the calendar?
<popey> looks like other people have cc licensed content in the apple store
<greg-g> popey: yeah, I would assume so.
<nigelb> dpm: you can just ask one of us in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<greg-g> so, mostly I see the use of a modified license as less optimal, because that makes people read and understand that modification before they can make a use. If every wiki added their own modification then the efficiency that was created by standardizing this licenses is lost.
<nigelb> dpm: that'd be me, pleia2, Pendulum, nhandler, or cjohnston :)
<dpm> ok, coming over
<greg-g> Also, it could be understood that as long as someone was just redistributed the content from w.u.c then any DRM wasn't really preventing people from reusing that content as they could get it from w.u.c (as long as the Attribution clause was being followed and they linked to the wiki). This would only prevent the case where someone made a new derivative of the content and only distributed via DRM that disallowed copy/pasting etc.
 * greg-g ends lecture
<greg-g> :)
<dholbach> my gut feeling is that we should roll with CC-BY-SA 3.0 and see for concrete cases where this poses problems
<dholbach> afaics there's nothing substantial blocking us now :)
<greg-g> ok, sorry all, I need to go finish getting ready for work and head out
<greg-g> I'll be on later
<nigelb> dholbach: hey, what do you think of a quick event right before UGJ about how to do bug triage, translations, and other stuff we actually do at UGJ?
<dholbach> nigelb, great idea - we should talk to jcastro about it
<nigelb> dholbach: Yep, I can help organize it.
<nigelb> dpm: ^^ as you predicted
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: on second thoughts we can have it *during UGJ* to get the excitement higher
<dholbach> might be good to have a session before
<dholbach> so people know what to expect
<dholbach> and how to plan stuff
<nigelb> oh, that works too :)
 * popey tickles dholbach with the cc agenda page
<popey> :)
<dholbach> yes yes
<dholbach> and the team report
<popey> :)
<dholbach> popey, I need to rush to the shop now - so depending on how much it disturbs you, you might want to just go ahead and .......... :)
<popey> haha
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<pleia2> dholbach, popey I forwarded greg-g's comments yesterday
<pleia2> to the CC
<nigelb> pleia2: dholbach had email fail today :p
<pleia2> popey too?
<pleia2> seems strange that neither received it :(
<nigelb> pleia2: (are you up /really/ early or is my clock messed up?)
<pleia2> really early
<pleia2> ok, my email is in the CC archives, so it did get there I guess not everyone saw it
<popey> uhm, seems i got it
 * popey wishes he had inbox zero and not inbox 1922
<popey> sorry pleia2
<pleia2> no worries, I should have followed up with greg-g sooner than a day before the meeting anyway ;)
<greg-g> :)
<Technoviking> dholbach: sorry I miss the meeting
<dholbach>  no worries
<dholbach> it was quite early for you :)
<dholbach> and it was a quick one anyway
<jono> dpm, dholbach hey! sorry I missed our calls - I set my alarm for 7.30pm, but my phone was on the old time before the time changed
<jono> argh!
<jono> dpm, dholbach I am free in a few mins if either of you have time
<dpm> jono, no worries
<czajkowski> *click* jono *click* howdy
<jono> dpm, want to chat in 5?
<jono> hey czajkowski :-)
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, ok, going to make a coffee first so I am not useless!
<dpm> jono, no worries, take your time!
<jcastro> dpm: https://launchpad.net/bugs/536969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 536969 in libappindicator "The api docs are incomplete or missing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> what should ted do with this, keep it open or is all the API docs stuff on your plate or ... ?
<czajkowski> jono: it's wrong but I did giggle when I read your post then I felt so bad for you
<jono> czajkowski, the severed fifth post?
<jcastro> Never feel sorry for METAL
<dpm> jcastro, replying...
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw7LEIDFCX4
<czajkowski> jono: aye
<czajkowski> jcastro: did you read the *click* *click* post
<czajkowski> trust me there was no other way to feel
<jcastro> where?
<dholbach> jono, our call should just take a few mins - very quick
<dpm> jcastro, ok, comented and marked as dup
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> dholbach, mind if I talk to dpm first and then do our call?
<dholbach> jono, as you like it
<jono> czajkowski, the what?
<jono> jcastro, that vid is awesome!
<czajkowski> http://www.severedfifth.com/2011/03/15/chasing-perfection-in-name-of-the-right-thing-to-do/
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh yeah, that one :-)
<jono> click click
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> exactly
<czajkowski> dear gods ye had me wondering did I actualy read the post this morning
<czajkowski> CLICK CLICK
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so, reamping sounds awesome
<jono> dpm, all set
<dpm> jono, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> popey, team report and agenda updated
<jono> dholbach, all set
<dholbach> jono, me too
<jono> ring ring
<popey> win!
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> my parents are in town and it's time to have dinner together
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<AlanBell> jcastro: on the sponsorship application form there is a field "I agree to the video agreement(optional)" which is actually a required field
<jcastro> yeah that's a bug
<jcastro> can you file it in lp.net/summit?
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> bug 735633
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735633 in summit "I agree to the video agreement (optional): checkbox - actually not optional at all, this field is required" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735633
<cjohnston> jcastro / AlanBell bug 735633
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735633 in summit "I agree to the video agreement (optional): checkbox - actually not optional at all, this field is required" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735633
<AlanBell> is that the fix? make it required?
<cjohnston> it changes the text frop optional to required
<AlanBell> yeah, I see that
<AlanBell> should it be required or optional though?
<cjohnston> are you wanting it to not click submit unless its clicked?
<AlanBell> at the moment there is a missmatch between the lable and the reality
<cjohnston> correct.. the label will now read that its required, although clicking submit does not require the box to be checked
<cjohnston> allowing you to still not agree to it.. but what canonical does with your non-agreement is up to them
<AlanBell> it does
<AlanBell> you can't click to the next page without checking the box
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> well.. the label will now say required
<AlanBell> yes, which is a possible fix to the mismatch
<AlanBell> the other fix is to keep it optional and make it not required
<cjohnston> is it required to get sponsorship
<AlanBell> I don't know which is right, but historically I believe that field was optional
<cjohnston> i.e. will they go around and intentionally not film you if you dont agree to be filmed
<AlanBell> I doubt it
<cjohnston> jcastro: opinion please?
<jcastro> it's not required to get sponsorship
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> it's just to save the work of having the person having to sign the paper at registration which can get annoying
<jcastro> and then the 1 or 2 people who don't want to be taped I just brief them on which sessions have cameras and where not to sit
<cjohnston> ok, changing to remove the requirement of the box to be checked
<Pendulum> I've at least once been asked to sign that paper again at registration. Is there an actual list given to Marianna of who has filled out that question?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but it's like some form, so maybe they do it to you anyway just in case.
<jcastro> *shrug*
<jcastro> however at least this time we don't have to update the wiki page with stuff!
<cjohnston> I like having to update the wiki every 30 seconds
<jcastro> I had this amazing dream
<jcastro> that I got to delete the wiki
<cjohnston> keep dreaming
<czajkowski> so braving the uupc live show and coming on the show
<jcastro> that sounds like a bunch of fun
<jcastro> I wish I could do that
<czajkowski> we have cake!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-16
<duanedesign> jono: going to be working on how the Beginners Team can improve the Dev Focus Group and increase development and packaging participation.
<duanedesign> jono: going to catch daniel in the morning. Thought I would see if you had any thought on the subject as well :)
<jono> duanedesign, sounds awesome :-)
<nigelb> good morning
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> finally found out why i have been having dual boot problems. Seems Adobe Flexnet is writing to the MBR
 * duanedesign wishes he did not have to have Adobe Creative Suite for work
<paultag> hey nigelb, I wrote something for syn just for you
<nigelb> paultag: oh?
<paultag> nigelb: yarp :)
<paultag> nigelb: one second
 * nigelb looks at repo
<paultag> nigelb: pasting it
 * nigelb reads paultag's commits and LOLs
<nigelb> 'doing some good stuff. seems to "work" '
<nigelb> 'never open the red door '
<paultag> nigelb: let's be honest, no one else is hacking on this
<paultag> haha it crowd
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> nigelb: super alpha -- http://pastebin.com/yqyGTSBF
<paultag> nigelb: the email thing is a known bug
<paultag> and deps
<paultag> but other then that, it works fine
<paultag> it installs and links OK
<paultag> so that means that I can build up a debian chroot via syn without dpkg
<nigelb> whoah.
<nigelb> neat
<paultag> nigelb: I should be able to get my server to crunch unstable pkgs into syns for me
<paultag> (heh, sins)
<nigelb> I'm sure you thought of that when you called in syns ;)
<paultag> nigelb: I did it so I can call myself a `synner'
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> I can think of T-shirts displaying that
<paultag> heh :)
<paultag> nigelb: did you see that python run?
<paultag> it linked and unlinked the whole of python three is just about one second
<paultag> iirc it was under
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> kk, night ti r for me
<paultag> one love
<paultag> time for
<nigelb> g'nite :)
<duanedesign> mr nigelb doing well today?
<nigelb> duanedesign: internet still down :(
<duanedesign> ugh
<nigelb> I've been wanting to hack on something with qt, but I have no internet :(
<duanedesign> nigelb: me too!
<duanedesign> nigelb: u have been helping a BT mentee with a project
<duanedesign> s/u/I
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> \o/
<duanedesign> it uses QT
<duanedesign> and it has me interested
<duanedesign> nigelb: mr holbach comes in pretty soon doesnt he?
<nigelb> duanedesign: yeah
<duanedesign> yaaa, finally got Gwibber working. been 128 days since I launched it last :\
<duanedesign> that was the rime of the last tweets and dents listed when it opened
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> kde has this really cool thing on the desktop that does twitter
<nigelb> I use that these days
<m4n1sh> nigelb: so completely converted to KDE?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: yup, though I do use chromium and firefox instead of konqurer
<m4n1sh> anyway chromium and firefox were never gnome apps
<nigelb> true, but they're not KDE either ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah i was complaining about my gwibber not woking earlier and DarkwingDuck reminded me that his gwibber app on kde was working :P
<duanedesign> i mean twitter app on kde
<nigelb> duanedesign: hehe
<nigelb> dpm: morning and sorry about the cal thing last night, my internet provider is being very unfriendly right now :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: wow that blog post titled 'AWESOME' is really good.
<dpm> hi nigelb, no worries, Pendulum took care of it :-)
<dpm> good morning all!
<nigelb> dpm: Yeah, I owe her a hug :)
<m4n1sh> nigelb: which ISP?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: airtel
<m4n1sh> oh shit hairtel
<nigelb> yeah :\
<m4n1sh> same here when it goes down
<m4n1sh> either they fix in one day
<m4n1sh> or you need to scream to each and every person you can reach out at hairtel
<nigelb> they said, it would be fixed by "tomorrow 1:30" (which was yesterday)
<m4n1sh> that's from the template
<m4n1sh> everytime I also hear the same
<m4n1sh> exact 1:30PM on next working day
<m4n1sh> except that the technical never turns up
<nigelb> Aha
<m4n1sh> neither does he call and tell I am coming
<nigelb> that's what happened to me!
<m4n1sh> *technician
<m4n1sh> it happened to me 6 times
<nigelb> hey ara :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: there wa a good tweet i saw. something to the effect of Gnome vs. Unity endless discussion while 99% of the market moves on
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: Yeah.
<nigelb> duanedesign: we should just move on
<m4n1sh> duanedesign: nigelb which tweet?
<duanedesign> m4n1sh: we were talking about http://www.shermann.name/2011/03/awesome.html
<duanedesign> and it reminded me of a tweet i saw a couple days ago
<dholbach> good morning
<m4n1sh> duanedesign: true
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> dholbach: going to be spending some time today working on how the Beginners Team Development Focus Group can help to increase packaging and development contributions
<duanedesign> dholbach: was wanting to hear any thoughts you might have, and I think I have a couple questions
<dholbach> duanedesign, sure, just ask
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey m4n1sh, ara and nigelb
<dpm> and duanedesign :)
<m4n1sh> hi dpm
<duanedesign> o/
<dholbach> duanedesign, that sounds great - what kind of stuff are you planning to do?
<kim0> Morning
<duanedesign> dholbach: our focus this cycle has been better community integration. Getting the people we introduce into the community better integrated with the teams that make up that area of the community the contributor is interested in
<dholbach> nice
<duanedesign> dholbach: we have made some good headway with the Bug Squad. Working on cooperation between the Bug Focus Group and Bug Squad  Mentor program
<dholbach> that's awesome - I'm glad you're working so hard getting new contributors up to speed - what was the feedback like? was it hard for them to learn the ropes?
<duanedesign> getting those two teams cooperating and better integrated with one another
<duanedesign> dholbach: the problem, if you want to call it that, we have been having is that a  lot of developers interested in contributing end up goin to work on upstream projects
<dholbach> I wouldn't call that a problem :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: right :) lask of a better term
<dholbach> it'd be a problem if they said "getting stuff done in Ubuntu is too hard, I'll go to XYZ instead"
<duanedesign> lack*
 * duanedesign nods
<dholbach> but if they enjoy working upstream we all benefit from it :)
<dholbach> especially if they, additionally, know how to do stuff in Ubuntu, like getting a new version in, when to patch stuff, and so on
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey man
<kim0> dholbach: morning o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> where's nigelb
<kim0> :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: i agree. HOwever I think the beginners team needs to do a better job at getting people involved in Ubuntu who want to get involved.
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for working on this! :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: so i am looking over some of the information on the wiki
 * dholbach nods
<duanedesign> dholbach: i am familiar more with MOTU and per-package uploaders. Some of the others I was wondering about
<duanedesign> dholbach: specifically looking at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<duanedesign> dholbach: so if someone was more interested in coding then packaging, Ubuntu Prospective Developers would be their first step?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> the UbuntuDevelopers page is merely about upload rights
<dholbach> that's something that people should not primarily think of in the beginning anyway
<dholbach> they should just focus on fixing stuff and do stuff they enjoy doing
<duanedesign> aha
<dholbach> once they worked with a bunch of reviewers and sponsors they will quickly figure out what kind of upload rights they could go after to make their lives easier
<duanedesign> dholbach: that makes sense.
<dholbach> ok good :)
<dholbach> you might find http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide useful - it's what the new packaging guide is going to be... one day :)
<dholbach> (it's not the new definite home yet)
<nigelb> dholbach: hey, were you able to talk to jcastro about a classroom event right before UGJ?
<nigelb> dholbach: My internet at hoeme is down, so I end up being not able to catch him :(
<dholbach> nigelb, no, sorry
<nigelb> *home
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll mail :)
<dholbach> good thinking :)
<duanedesign> i dont often find myself saying, 'I wish Launchpad had X'. However I wish Launchpad had a way to search by programming language
<nigelb> wishlist bug time!
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure the data is there
<nigelb> there just needs to be a UI  + api to deal with it.
<dholbach> there's a bug open for harvest
<dholbach> that requests something similar
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> so we can actually log a bug for lp linking the harvest bug
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/705481
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705481 in harvest "Sort by project development language" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<duanedesign> ncie
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> n i c e
<dholbach> but nobody's working on it yet
<dholbach> I really want the "figure out what kind of programming language it is" functionality to be external, so Harvest does not become a gigantic crazy thing that tries to know and deal with everything
<nigelb> omg, appdev week has been taken over by QT!
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> I think that looking at the build-depends of a package could be a good indicator, etc
<duanedesign> thanks dholbach for your help this morning
<dholbach> no worries - thanks for YOUR help :)
<duanedesign> thread on the forums warning about the latest GDM  update for those on Natty
<duanedesign> bug 735805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm "GDM fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<popey> quiet in here today
 * popey tickles dholbach 
<dholbach> so I'm the entertainer in here?
<nigelb> o/
<dholbach> ara, ^
<dholbach> ;-)
<nigelb> popey: I'd just poke you for entertainment :p
<popey> \o/
<popey> ( )
<popey> | |
<akgraner> Moving Day!  Yay! :-)
<akgraner> czajkowski, can you send me the link for Sunday's AW?  I missed it and since our TV isn't hooked up at the new house I'll get caught up tonight :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: wil do
<akgraner> thank you!
<czajkowski> have to do it later on as it's on home pc
<czajkowski> it's pretty amazing....
<jcastro> dholbach: hey, a unity bugfix from dylan mccall!
<jcastro> (finally!) :)
<dholbach> NICE
<popey> HELLO JORGE BARK BARK BARK!
<jcastro> hah
<Pici> That reminded me of this: http://spamusement.com/index.php/comics/view/41
<jcastro> that reminded me of south park
<jcastro> Cartman: No, really, Kyle, I'm, I'm seriously. Here, talk to my robot dog.
<jcastro> K-10: Bark bark. Hello, Kyle. Bark bark.
<dholbach> dpm, thanks again for the feedback - I think I can send it to the design for a second look now :)
<dpm> cool :)
<jcastro> 6 minutes?
<dholbach> yep
 * popey is reminded of Doug E Fresh
 * popey is showing his age
<jcastro> man, nate dogg died
 * jcastro plays around with dholbach before the call
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 all set?
 * dholbach is
<jcastro> YEAH!
<kim0> yep
<dholbach> jono, dpm said he was busy leading the revolution in Catalunya
<kim0> hehe
<jono> lol
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, doing it from Stuttgart this week
<jcastro> death to king ferdinand!
<jono> kim0, ring ring
<kim0> skype is mad
<kim0> killing it
<kim0>  jono call me
<jcastro> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~unity-bitesizers
<jcastro> I knew this team would be useful!
<dpm> ok, awesome, thanks jcastro!
<m4n1sh> jcastro: you forgot jamal
<jcastro> I think I invited him already, I don't really just put people in the team
<czajkowski> *yawns* 40 more mins and then out of here for 6 days!
<czajkowski> roll on
<jcastro> where you headed?
<jcastro> m4n1sh: since I have you here
<czajkowski> 4 day weekend mates are over here from ireland so we're going on a wee bit of a session
<jcastro> dpm's looking for people to do appdeveloper week
<czajkowski> then heading to ireland for a meeting on monday but going by ferry which means travelling through the night on the way back
<m4n1sh> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> it'd be sweet to do a "how to make your application rock with zeitgeist"
<m4n1sh> jcastro: I was the first to add mys session :)
<m4n1sh> check it
<jcastro> \o/
<czajkowski> jcastro: tis Paddys day tomorrow so refuse to work on that day
<jcastro> czajkowski: heh
<m4n1sh> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<m4n1sh> Tuesday
<jcastro> nice!
<m4n1sh> sorry
<m4n1sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<jcastro> oh cool, a touchegg session too, nice nice
<m4n1sh> jcastro: and I asked Jason to do a GStreamer session too :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: I totally forgot it's paddys
<m4n1sh> two multi-touch sessions
<m4n1sh> 5 Qt sessions..
<jcastro> czajkowski: I have like 3 irish bars within walking distance of my place.
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: have a pint tomorrow in at least one of them
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I spoke to the touchegg guy just today
<dpm> m4n1sh, thanks!
<m4n1sh> dpm: welcome
<m4n1sh> I see no one is ready to take up 20UTC slots on any day
<dpm> m4n1sh, yeah, people tend to prefer the early sessions, especially those in Europe, but the reason why the 20:00 UTC slots are empty is because we've still looking for sessions
<m4n1sh> dpm: then the situation would be even bad for people on eastern side of the globe
<m4n1sh> for me 20UTC sessions finish at 21UTC = 2:30AM night
<dpm> we can arrange for extra slots on both sides of the timetable
<m4n1sh> There is still time, if I can come up with one more good topic, then I can try with a 20UTC sessions
<dpm> m4n1sh, that'd be awesome
<dpm> but if that's too late for you, we can try to swap sessions with someone else
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! HUGS
<dpm> same here, see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks, :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I'll put in the work to organize
<jono> anyone want to take part in a fun project?
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityFeatureWalkthrough
<jcastro> yeah so I was going to make a video
<jcastro> but it's more of a "here's how I use Unity" and go into feature stuff, etc.
<jcastro> jono: have you blogged about it yet?
<kim0> Hey folks, can I get RTs on https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntucloud/status/48085343873929216
<kim0> thanks
<m4n1sh> kim0: done
<kim0> thanks :)
<jcastro> on it!
 * popey wonders if jcastro can confirm (or deny) bug 736363
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736363 in compiz "New Windows on an empty desktop appear over launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736363
<popey> (assuming you have two screens on nvidia) :D
<jcastro> yep
 * jcastro looks
<popey> whats the package that drives the notify on screen popups?
<popey> if i want to file bugs about those
<jcastro> notify-osd
<jcastro> let me guess
<jcastro> notifications on the 2nd screen
<jcastro> not the main one
<popey> yes
<jcastro> it's filed
<jcastro> I confirmed it a while ago
<jcastro> let me find it
<popey> bug 336848
<jcastro> popey: do you know the bug that launches firefox even though it might not be set as your default browser?
<popey> confirmed, low
<ubot2> popey: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/336848)
<popey> no
<popey> bug 331369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 331369 in notify-osd "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331369
 * popey subscribes
<jcastro> popey: also, see devel-discuss, there's a call for nvidia testing
<popey> yeah, i saw
<jcastro> cool
<popey> y'know what
<jcastro> also, do this
<jcastro> in ccsm
<popey> get the developers to stfu saying "use intel" and I'd be more inclined to help
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> set hide animation to "Slide only" to remove that crap fading launcher ghost thing
<jcastro> popey: luckily I never have problems with my intel video .... OH WAIT.
<popey> indeed
<popey> uhm, where is that?
<popey> in ccsm
<jcastro> experimental tab
<popey> nope
<jcastro> also, launcher at 32pixels is SO nice ...
<popey> no tabs
<jcastro> ccsm
<jcastro> click on Unity
<jcastro> then you have 2 tabs, behavior and experimental
<popey> ubuntu unity plugin?
<jcastro> yes
<popey> got it
<jcastro> ok here is magic
<jcastro> set backlight to Toggles
<jcastro> otherwise it looks like Las Vegas in the launcher
<popey> also
<popey> another fave of mine :)
<jcastro> launch to pulse until runnning, urgent to Wiggle, panel to around .75, launcher icon size to 32, Hide to Slide only, and Blur to static blur
<popey> maximise something on both screens
<jcastro> that's how you roll
<popey> heh
<popey> make the focus the thing on the second screen
<jcastro> what do you mean
<popey> now, if you want to unmaximise the thing on the first screen, you have to click it first before grabbing the top bar to unminimize
<jcastro> ah right
<jcastro> that's brutal
<jcastro> neil told me last week it'd be fixed this week
<jcastro> oh, and the one other thing is to remove indicator-appmenu, it's very much not-ideal in twinview
<jcastro> popey: neil's been hitting monitor stuff hard for 2 weeks in a row, just waiting for the final bits and we should be good
<jcastro> though design never sorted how to do appmenus in this mode
<popey> cool
<jcastro> for example, there should be a panel on the 2nd monitor
<jcastro> with whatever menu of the app that is there
<jcastro> so when you maximize it the widgets are on that monitor
<popey> yeah
<popey> this was highlighted on day one
<jcastro> instead of the close buttons for it all the way over there.
<popey> dont get me wrong, I like unity
<popey> it looks scarily like my default OSX desktop!
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/osx.png
<popey> looks familiar :)
 * popey sets his dock to auto hide for the full unity experience :)
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/loltwinview.png
<jcastro> that's been life for me all cycle ^
<popey> :)
<jcastro> but other than that
<jcastro> it's feature parity with GNOME 2.x on twinview; crap. :)
<jcastro> but neil told me to wait until thursday, who knows, maybe I'll get lucky
<popey> gwibber seems broken for me for some days
<popey> doesnt update
<czajkowski> sigh one day I'll actually get to meet dave neary my fellow irish oss person
<jcastro> the first day I met Neary I had to drag him home that night.
<czajkowski> we've actually been at the same events just missed one another each time
<czajkowski> he's in the irish lug channel so we're having a wee banter about the emails/tweet/dents gone by
<czajkowski> so much easier on irc at times
<jcastro> nod
<czajkowski> jono: any idea where I'd find a definitive answer on the following
<czajkowski> I get asked it a lot
<czajkowski> and well honestly I do not know the asnwer or where to point them
<czajkowski> 21:50 < balor> czajkowsk: my greatest bugbear with Unity is that I've never  seen an explanation of the new user experience.  I'd love to  know *why* things were done in a certain way.  One advantage of  gnome-shell (from the POV of a crusty old academic) is that all  the design docs are in the public arena.
<AlanBell> half the design team don't know where the design docs are it seems
<czajkowski> mpt mail today was actualy amusing to read, so they have a bug, but told not to disucs it on the bug but take it to the ML
<czajkowski> *boggles* they all sit near one another
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/03/16/s04e02-stranger-in-a-strange-land/
<popey> *cough*
 * czajkowski passes over the cough syrup to popey 
 * Pendulum beats her head on the wall
<jcastro> OMG Lauras is in this one
 * jcastro downloads
<Pendulum> jcastro: they didn't even have to edit her out for swearing :P
<czajkowski> this may cut down the UUPC listerns in half this time
<Pendulum> czajkowski: nonesense! it'll increase listeners
<Pendulum> czajkowski: have you poked the Irish LoCo about it yet? ;)
<jcastro> popey: oh dude this popup listening thing is nice
<czajkowski> Pendulum: they listened in last night
<popey> yay
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I doubt all of them did
<czajkowski> just poked on irc
<AlanBell> I thought it was very well done live
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> it was
<Pendulum> I like the live shows
<Pendulum> because I stopped listening to podcasts when I stopped commuting
<Pendulum> but if I schedule in a listen to the live show, I actually manage to listen
<jcastro> ooh that sounds good
<AlanBell> I used to listen on the train
<jcastro> yeah I find myself not listening to many podcasts lately
<AlanBell> the sound of popey's voice just sent me off to sleep nicely
<Pendulum> haha
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is that code for soothing!
<jcastro> I don't even really listen, I just like the accents
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<AlanBell> not sure czajkowski's voice is quite so soporific
<jcastro> lol @ 6 minutes in stallman
<popey> yeah :)
<jcastro> you guys have been talking about RMS for 15 minutes
<jcastro> when can I ffwd?
<czajkowski> jcastro: 20:42
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> 20 minutes
<jcastro> I don't know how I feel about this new chromium icon
<popey> too angular?
<jcastro> too flat maybe?
<jcastro> can you guys make czajkowski a permanent host?
<popey> :)
<popey> she may be on again next time :)
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> yeah, too flat
<czajkowski> what logo ?
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/google-chrome-dev-channel-brings-new-logo-to-linux/
<jcastro> this is a real great episode
<popey> awww
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-17
<nigelb> morning
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign :)
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: that setting of sessions I was thinking about
<nigelb> I'm thinking of having them like a series after your session today
<nigelb> I'll try to find someone to do something tomorrow or day after tomorrow
<dpm> nigelb, sounds good, but don't you think it might be a bit too tight to schedule and announce?
<nigelb> hrm, that's there
 * nigelb looks at app dev schedule
<nigelb> oh, so there is plenty of time to d it last week of this month
<kim0> Morning folks
<dpm> heya kim0, good morning!
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<nigelb> morning kim0, ara L(
<nigelb> er, :)
<nigelb> typing fail today :|
<ara> morning all
<dpm> buenas ara
<czajkowski> Lá Fhéile Pádraig
<dpm> czajkowski, happy St. Paddy's day!
<kim0> nigelb: Morning o
<kim0> czajkowski: ara Morning
<kim0> nigelb: unhappy or just typing fail ? :)
<nigelb> kim0: just typing fail :D
<kim0> good to know
<nigelb> hehe
 * nigelb is high today.  Closing bugs can be so much fun.
<czajkowski> dpm: thank you
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: whee, go ahead from jcastro :)
<nigelb> I wish my internet were working, this would have been so much easier if it did.
<kim0> Isn't akgraner just awesome .. Thanks :)
<nigelb> oh, gosh --> http://jobs.hasgeek.in/view/0z582
<nigelb> (no, it isn't me) :-P
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> guess I could use that too
<jono> kim0, ready in a few mins?
<kim0> jono: Yep
<jcastro> jono: UDS call in 10?
<jono> jcastro, yep
 * jcastro dials in early
<jcastro> this conf system has screwed me twice in a row
 * jcastro instead puts up with muzak
<jono> jcastro, which code?
<jono> oh, my code :-)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jono: https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.6.6
<Technoviking> jcastro: are there any creative common unity screenshot I can put in my article. I currently don't have a spare machine to run Natty on.
<jcastro> I can make you one
<jcastro> but I'm on the phone right now
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> Technoviking: ok I can do it now
<jcastro> you want bare stock right?
<Technoviking> that will do, I will label the parts
<jcastro> Technoviking: if we wait like an hour or so we'll get the fresh new release from today, what's your deadline?
<Technoviking> March 30th, got plenty of time
<jcastro> oh, let's do next thursday then, that'll be 2 releases from right now
<Technoviking> cool, will ping you then
<duanedesign> +/5
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow - HUGS
<Martiini> how do I search specific repository ?? does this look right -  aptitude search '~S ~i (!~Alaunchpad  ~O"kernel")'
<popey> Martiini: i think you're in the wrong channel
<popey> Martiini: support happens in #ubuntu
<jcastro> jono: I'm EODed but if you're up to it I've thought about an SF place, lmk when and we can discuss
<nhandler> Does anyone have a version of the Ubuntu logo handy? I want to update http://freenode.net/acknowledgements.shtml
<pleia2> nhandler: just tossed a bunch up here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/img/
<nhandler> Thanks a lot pleia2
<pleia2> your request reminded me that I always have to dig them up too :)
<jcastro> nhandler: fyi http://design.canonical.com/brand/
<pleia2> oh nice
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-18
<nhandler> jcastro: Cool. Either they changed the site since the last time I looked, or I completely missed that directory listing in the past
<jcastro> it's ok
<jcastro> it's nonobvious
<mhall119> jcastro: when's the deadline to apply for UDS sponsorship?
<nhandler> mhall119: 29 March
<mhall119> thanks nhandler
<nigelb> mhall119: why do you even need those? :P
<nigelb> good morning \o/
<mhall119> nigelb: need what?
<mhall119> the uds sponsorship dates?
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah, that :D
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm just pulling your leg though :D
<mhall119> nigelb: I wanted to let my loco team know about the deadline
<nigelb> mhall119: Ahhh.  Btw, are we all still on for Apr 1st?
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> morning dpm nigelb o/
<nigelb> hey kim0!
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> duanedesign!
<duanedesign> hello!
<duanedesign> i am having fun this morning. Going through the challenges at hackthissite.org
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<duanedesign> o/
<kim0> dholbach: hey
<kim0> duanedesign: howdy
<kim0> heh
<kim0> that site sounds like fun :)
<duanedesign> kim0: it is. We have a new member in our loco who has found quite a few vulnerabilities in Google sites
<kim0> duanedesign: oh! that's interesting indeed
<kim0> the guy must be a guru :)
<duanedesign> kim0: he gets about $500 for each one he finds
<kim0> from google ?
<duanedesign> yes
<kim0> so they actually know he's pen-testing them
<kim0> does he have something written
<duanedesign> http://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/fv3bb/google_pays_14k_in_rewards_after_fixing_19/c1k2pfp?context=3
<duanedesign> kim0: that is a reddit post by him kinda explaining the process
<kim0> quite interesting
<kim0> I know they pay 1337$  from chrome security bugs too
<nigelb> duanedesign: didn't we see that one for gitolite?
<kim0> if even Google is having a hard time securing itself .. well that's kinda scary :)
<nigelb> kim0: lol
<duanedesign> kim0: he alsoo foound a bug on the OpenDNS site and it led to a job :)
<nigelb> kim0: mistakes happen everywhere
<nigelb> duanedesign: wow
<kim0> impressive
<duanedesign> http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/g5osx/hacking_does_pay/
<duanedesign> yes, I have been plucking his brain. :) it is interesting.
<kim0> haha yeah
<nigelb> duanedesign: lol, "tl;dr I hacked their website and they gave me a job."
<duanedesign> knowing my luck... my post would be "i hacked their site and the police kicked my door in."
<nigelb> hahaha
<dpm> hey all, good morning, hey nigelb, kim0, dholbach, duanedesign
<nigelb> dpm: what'd you think of having a "project lightning" talk during UADW like we had for UDW?
<dpm> nigelb, sounds great, do you have a list of projects in mind?
<nigelb> dpm: no, we'll have to recruit, but it looks like I might be talking for about 5 mins
<kim0> hey guys, in irc tution events, did anyone ever do some trick to allow screen sharing "shell screen -x" style
<nigelb> kim0: dustin once shared his shell session
<nigelb> and doctormo did a live video
<kim0> how was that live vid made
<dholbach> hey dpm, kim0
<nigelb> kim0: you'll have to ask him.  He tried 3 or 4 different services before he finally got everything working.
<nigelb> kim0: I remember testing for him a couple of times :)
<kim0> doctormo: o/ I'd like to know more about doing a screen-sharing vid stream during an irc session .. ping me when available .. Thanks :)
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man
<nigelb> kim0: np :)
<JanC> kim0: considering that Google never really cared about security, why are you scared by somebody finding a couple of bugs?  ;)
<nigelb> Its only when google is down because of a DDoS I'd start worrying :p
<kim0> JanC: well with the kind of resources they have .. that means pretty much no one can really secure their network
<JanC> kim0: they have potential resources, that doesn't mean they use them
<JanC> the first time they really started thinking about it was when the Chinese broke into their intranet...
<kim0> yeah that ugly n scary
<JanC> the scary thing is that they are so careless with the huge amount of personal data they own
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> Large internet entities have proven over n over they cannot be trusted :)
<kim0> Amazon shutting down Wikileaks
<JanC> that's another issue
<kim0> Twitter accomplicing with dictators to suppress Egypt's revolution
<kim0> flickr doing about the same
<JanC> well, they didn't suppress the revolution  ;)
<kim0> yeah but they tried
<kim0> http://thomashawk.com/2011/03/what-a-sad-weak-pathetic-cop-out-response-by-yahoo-over-censoring-hossam-el-hamalawys-flickr-photos-of-egyptian-secret-police.html
<JanC> those are economical-political decisions though, not technical issues
<kim0> yeah, different reasons, same result .. data should remain under one's own control (at least an updated copy)
<IdleOne> Congrats AlanBell
<AlanBell> thanks IdleOne
<dholbach> duanedesign, I just blogged the "intro to ubuntu development" - do you think it'd be useful content for some kind of screencast or video?
<duanedesign> dholbach: great, I will check it out
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let's chat later - I'll take the dog for a walk now
<nigelb> AlanBell: what? when? where?
<AlanBell> good question, yesterday, Ubuntu-uk
<AlanBell> there is some debate over whether I am Point of Contact or Team Leader or both
<nigelb> AlanBell: did you get elected as loco leader?
<AlanBell> but whichever it is, then yes
<popey> Alan is as Alan does.
<nigelb> AlanBell: CONGRATS!
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> technically there was no election as I was the only candidate
<nigelb> hah
<AlanBell> but I don't think a lack of disagreement over who should get the role is a problem that needs to be solved
<nigelb> which reminds me that I'm one of the loco contacts in my loco too along with 3 others :)
<dholbach> jcastro, is there a gconf key for banshee to stop creating ~/{Podcasts,Videos,Audiobooks,..} ?
<jcastro> dholbach: not sure offhand
<jcastro> you mean the directory or the thing in the UI?
<dholbach> the directory
<jcastro> dholbach: hmm not sure, I think hyperair might know, he should be in -desktop
<jcastro> dholbach: sorry I am a bit slammed today on Places/Lenses so wasn't paying attention
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> it's no big deal, just a bit annoying - that's all :)
<jcastro> are they some xdg thing that gets created but you can delete?
<dholbach> it always creates them again
<jono> cjohnston, around?
<popey> Why does the loco directory want my location?
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/301/detail/
<popey> chrome is telling me that page wants my physical location.
<nigelb> #blame mhall119 and cjohnston.
<mhall119> popey: it's the embedded google map that wants it
<AlanBell> popey: google maps changed today
<popey> I am a happy "give google everything" type person, but others aren't.
<popey> is there any way to turn that off?
<popey> because we don't 'need' it do we?
<mhall119> yes, just tell chrome not to give it and to stop asking
<AlanBell> sladen sent a mail about it, https is no longer a premium feature
<AlanBell> guess this is in the same changeset
<popey> hmm
<popey> ok
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone! big hugs!
<nigelb> gnite dholbach
<AlanBell> 51
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> bye popey
<jcastro> jono: I'm transitioning to ayatana Q+A
<jono> cool
<cjohnston> jono, jcastro fwiw: http://goo.gl/SzjSn   <-- please let us know if there is anything yall need done during this
<cjohnston> feel free to pass that on to other managers as well
<jcastro> OH DUDE SWEET.
<cjohnston> wheres my car
<jcastro> It's SO friday this week
 * jcastro is going out for ubuntinis with friends later
<jcastro> and THIS time I am bringing my own grape soda
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> jono: http://blip.tv/file/4904015 my latest Quickly project
<AlanBell> I need to change a library then I will stick it on Launchpad
<jono> AlanBell, I get 4s of video
<AlanBell> oh, I ramble on for much longer thna that
<AlanBell> tl;dw a twitter client using the streaming API
<popey> i see only 4 seconds too
 * AlanBell trusts this is on a real operating system
<AlanBell> on a proper computer for grown-ups :)
<mhall119> Ronnie: the video is only registering as 4 seconds long
<mhall119> AlanBell, not Ronnie
<AlanBell> ooh, broken for me now too
<AlanBell> I watched it in full and so did some others
<AlanBell> nvm, will fix tomorrow
 * mhall119 suspects this is one of those teaser-trailers that's supposed to go viral
<AlanBell> blip broke it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-19
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> AlanBell: only 4 secs for me too
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
 * duanedesign is really procrastinating this morning
<popey> I'm leaving procrastinating for next week
<czajkowski> I need food
<czajkowski> hmm
<evilduanedesign> czajkowski: I thought I had run into you in the gtk# chat room on gimp.net. There was a user named cszikszoy. At first glance I was like 'oh', then i was like 'no'.
<vish> jcastro: haha!! Belly in Olivia..  the voice almost sounds like the kid saying "REDRUM"
<vish> her* voice
<jcastro> vish: are you talking about Fringe?
<vish> jcastro: yea
<jcastro> hah, haven't seen last night's yet
<jcastro> thanks!
<evilduanedesign> hello vish
<vish> evilduanedesign: hey..
<evilduanedesign> todday i am evil and you are not >:)
<vish> we take turns ;)
<evilduanedesign> my vps was acting up so I opted for irccloud today
<jcastro> my irrcloud was acting up the other day
<vish> evilduanedesign: i forgot to mention, you'd have to subscribe to the BugSquad Mentoring team's mailing list
<vish> lp is just silly, it should just subscribe people to teams they join.. :s
<evilduanedesign> vish: i think you can set it to automatically join mailing lists of teams you join
<vish> evilduanedesign: yea, its a per user pref, and it seems set to OFF by default..
<evilduanedesign> I went ahead and read a bit of the archives
<vish> cool! :)
<evilduanedesign> yes i think it is
<evilduanedesign> and i have been trying to 'be aware' of chat in #ubuntu-bugs more
<evilduanedesign> vish: try and answer questions and catch any informative conversation :)
<vish> yea, -bugs is an interesting place.. :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-12
<bkerensa> akgraner: Did you know HP Cloud uses Linaro?
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: I'm in their private beta and noticed this in one of the instances Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> yep - if you look we're in a lot of places :-)
<akgraner> bkerensa, glad you noticed, it's really cool...
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach! Good weekend?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> yep
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Hi ara, dpm :)
<ara> hey all!
<dholbach> nigelb, how about you?
<nigelb> dholbach: Not bad. Buried under work though :)
<dpm> hey nigelb ;)
<czajkowski> aloha
<s-fox> o/
<cjohnston> mornin
<s-fox> o/ cjohnston
<s-fox> How are you today?
<cjohnston> alive
<s-fox> Sounds positive ;)
<cjohnston> balloons: ping
 * jussi is feeling great! I hope everyone else can take a positive spin into today - cause at least one person in the world is feeling good :)
<s-fox> jussi my positive meter must have the monday blues ;) lol
<jussi> can anyone give me a very freely licensed (ie. no attribution needed) screenshot of a clean install of unity?
<cprofitt> jussi: you need the default icons on the dash?
<jussi> cprofitt: yes, straight clean if possible
<cprofitt> I do not have access to such right now... I have a few changes on mine
<cprofitt> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IWqr3Tm7ElQ/T1pF3BV48LI/AAAAAAAAAOM/LjcGcGfrG3M/s994/Screenshot+at+2012-03-09+13%3A02%3A35.png
<cprofitt> that is my current
<cprofitt> just in case that helps
<jussi> cprofitt: looks actually fine. I can use that freely? (commercially)
<cprofitt> yep
<jussi> cprofitt: thanks very much
<cprofitt> np
<jcastro> grrr irc
 * jussi hugs jcastro
<jussi> jcastro: what I said before :) [14:32:59] -*- jussi is feeling great! I hope everyone else can take a positive spin into today - cause at least one person in the world is feeling good :)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> touche`
<snap-l> Just a point of reference: do not play jcastro in risk
<snap-l> he will crush you.
<jcastro> that's the first time
<jcastro> I usually get wailed on
<snap-l> poor poland, we barely knew ye.
<snap-l> jcastro: Considering I've never played before, I'm surprised I lasted this long. :)
<jcastro> the trick is to concentrate on a continent/color
<jcastro> like in the cold war one
<jcastro> you get a +3 if you have all of england and scottland
<jcastro> so you try to move from clump tp clump
<jcastro> but like, if you're Germany you might be in trouble
<jcastro> in the other  game I ended up concentrated in germany, now I am surrounded
<mhall119> should have invaded Russia
<mhall119> that always works out well for Germany
<snap-l> mhall119: Yeah. :)
<nigelb> mhall119: lol
<snap-l> Well, I'll know better for next time.
<nigelb> This is the board game right?
<nigelb> also. I fail today. I got stuck in the office for rush hour.
<nigelb> Another 1 hour wait before I can get out of here :(
 * dholbach is not available for comment
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> hah
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<jono> dholbach, hey, going to be a few mins late
<dholbach> sure sure
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro: another nice comment we got in the dev advisory team: "I have received appreciation from many people like Michael Hall, Jorge Castro and yourself and this is very welcoming and also encouraging! It is a nice feeling when your work gets appreciated and noticed!"
<jcastro> oh awesome
<jcastro> it must be my nice clone
<jcastro> speaking of awesome
<dholbach> yeah, encouragement from jcastro is pretty rare
<jcastro> I had an awesome experience getting a wireless bug fixed
<mhall119> jcastro: nice clone, lol
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/72jvPPjb1x1
<jcastro> I would  have not been able to do that in the past ^^
<mhall119> dholbach: was that comment from someone on the dev advistory team, or an external developer?
<dholbach> a new contributor we talked to
<jcastro> obviously I paid him off
<dholbach> haha
<jono> dholbach, ok, one set
<jono> sec
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<mhall119> dholbach: nice!
<jcastro> mhall119, are you jujuing on canonistack or just normal instances?
<jcastro> yes, I used juju as a verb
<akgraner> jcastro - I think juju can be used as every part of speech :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: normal for now
<jcastro> dpm, any word on disqus?
<dpm> jcastro, ah, I had to come back to you on this one, sorry. I filed an RT ticket to deploy it a while ago, but IS haven't come back to me yet
<jcastro> ok
<jono> dpm, sorry will be two mins late
<dpm> jono, no worries, no rush
<technoviking> jcastro: We should have a chat with the FC and IS to set a firm date for the forums upgrade.
<jcastro> ok
<s-fox> probably a good idea
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> dpm,  That announcement is now live btw.
<technoviking> I was think we could launch soonish and call it beta till Ubuntu 12.04 is released
<dpm> s-fox, yeah, I just read your e-mail, thanks a lot for your help :)
<s-fox> dpm,  No worries.
<jcastro> technoviking, hmm, I thought joeb made it so old threads weren't spidered by the googles?
<technoviking> shrug thought so to, but think that happened after I left FC/admin
<jcastro> s-fox, can you check into that?
<jcastro> for example if you do a logged out search for "ubuntu broadcom" on google the first forum thread is from 2006
<jono> dpm, ok, all set
<jcastro> I thought we had fixed that
<dpm> jono, ok!
<cjohnston> jono: did you look at the community web themes for your css stuff?
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> cjohnston, I already got a pretty rocking submission from Brandon
<cjohnston> cool
<s-fox> jcastro,  I'll see what the score is.
<technoviking> jcastro: this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<jcastro> iirc joeb set it up so anything older than X wouldn't be indexed
<jcastro> yeah, that one
<s-fox> jcastro,  I thought it was anything in the archives
<jcastro> s-fox, that'll work too
<s-fox> That particular thread is not in the archives
<jcastro> ok so do I flag it instead?
<technoviking> Could we edit the thread and put in bold on front "This info is out of date!!!"
<jcastro> or just remove it?
<technoviking> jcastro: +1
<jcastro> there's likely a newer thread that can just be reindexed
<s-fox> -1 deletion. Archive is my preference.
<jcastro> what possible good can that thread do?
<s-fox> jcastro,  The information contained within that thread is 1 year out of date. It would be a great source of information for a newer thread to be created. Why start from scratch ?
<technoviking> agree, as long as the thread is visible users will use it and possibly mess up their systems. It does a true dis-service for them
<jcastro> looking at the newest page it doesn't appear to have correct information either
<s-fox> jcastro,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9573692&postcount=582
<jcastro> I'm just saying that thread is hogging the google juice for more up to date broadcom questions
<popey> lolcomments.
<popey> How on earth is someone supposed to find comment number five hundred and eighty two?
<s-fox> I found it without really trying popey
<jcastro> it isn't about #582
<jcastro> it's about post #1
<jcastro> "I haven't had a Broadcom card for many months, but I've been told this how-to doesn't work properly under Dapper. Here are a couple of links that have been passed to me - but I can't vouch for their quality."
<jussi> dapper...lol
<s-fox> jcastro,  The original poster has the opportunity to update the thread with more recent information.
<popey> s-fox: you're somewhat more experienced at this than most
<s-fox> You mean I look at the last comments?
<jcastro> ok so that guy bailed, so let's get rid of it!
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: We do not like to delete stuff from the database as it often causes problems, but I do not mind editing the first post
<bodhi_zazen> Is there a link we should point to for more up to date information ?
<jcastro> the link s-fox posted should be fine I guess
<popey> that link is still two years old though
 * bodhi_zazen looks on the wiki
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> link to the wiki result in the search
<bodhi_zazen> this one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jcastro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jcastro> there's a 2nd one on the wiki but it's a candidate for deletion
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks
<s-fox> The information would be better placed on the wiki, it allows for multiple people to update the information. As it stands only the OP and forum staff can update any post.
<s-fox> And that is a general comment on the tutorials and tips section.
<jcastro> is deletion a problem with vbulletin 4.x?
<s-fox> jcastro,  Any thread can be deleted, the issue is people would complain "my post count dropped - WHY?"
<jcastro> wait, what?
<mhall119> that hardly seems like a valid reason to leave bad information around
<jcastro> "sorry, your post had to be sacrificed for a greater good"
<jcastro> or, if they want it to not be removed ... update it!
<bodhi_zazen> How's that jcastro ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=125537#post125537
<jcastro> ok better
<jcastro> but is removing threads a technical problem or a social one?
<technoviking> reducing post count should not be a reason to prevent the forums to provide the best information available
<bodhi_zazen> technical problem
<bodhi_zazen> The database is large, and tends to become unstable if posts are deleted
<jcastro> ok do we know if vbulletin 4.x fixes this?
<bodhi_zazen> Perhaps the upgrade will fix it
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> unstable?  that doesn't sound good
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, we sometimes have to backtrack deleted posts in #canonical-sysadmin
<s-fox> I have been in contact with canonical information services regarding issues that have occured due to deletion of records.
<s-fox> It hasn't been fun
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: that is due to the DB maintenance script not being run
<bodhi_zazen> The database is several GB and deleting a post causes hiccups
<mhall119> s-fox: has the cause been identified?
<bodhi_zazen> technoviking: do you  know how to fix it ?
<s-fox> mhall119,  Yes, deleting records does not update all database tables.
<technoviking> something I have found in the upgrade
<mhall119> s-fox: is that a bug in v-bulletin's delete code?
<s-fox> mhall119,  I would say bug, yes.
<mhall119> s-fox: is it filed somewhere? and is there a fix?
<technoviking> i think, not sure what effect running the script has on forums access, and it does take awhile
<s-fox> mhall119,  An update to the forum software would be a good starting place.
<technoviking> but this they run automatically when going to vB4.
<mhall119> s-fox: ok, what is the status of upgrading?  Are you in talks with IS about it?
<jcastro> staging is upgraded
<jcastro> so it's almost ready
<mhall119> ok
<technoviking> I have the theme on it and working on plugins now
<jcastro> nice, the jira bugtracker makes you create a login
<mhall119> s-fox: bodhi_zazen: if the delete problems can be fixed, is there any objections then to deleting old/invalid threads?
<jcastro> so you can't just easily browse vbulletin bugs
 * mhall119 dislikes jira
<dholbach> brb
<bodhi_zazen> I have no objections , would like to work with canonical to do a few test cases
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: manual or automated?
<bodhi_zazen> Would want to warn the community, I can see a flood of objections
<technoviking> I have deleted thing on staging with zero issues
<jcastro> it's ok I got flamed last time, I'd be happy to get flamed again
<technoviking> it maybe a squid issue more than vB4.x
<s-fox> mhall119,  -1 on automation . Just  because a thread is old does not always means that the information isn't accurate
<bodhi_zazen> I would prefer to use it as an opportunity to ask the community to move to wiki for documentation, wiki is easier for peer review & maintance
<mhall119> s-fox: I meant automated or manual testing
<s-fox> +1 bodhi_zazen , wiki
<s-fox> I would be in favor of closing the tutorial and tips section, asking people to submit to the wiki instead
<technoviking> I'm just an old county sysadmin, and don't know about this fancy squid stuff:)
<bodhi_zazen> So we should probably start closting tips and tutorials -> encourage wiki
<bodhi_zazen> warn about old posts
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: we're investigating a replacement for the wiki for help.u.c
<s-fox> dholbach is here \o/
<bodhi_zazen> I would like to see a better archiving method as well
<dholbach> s-fox, I was here all the time :)
<dholbach> I just rebooted to check out the new unity, etc
<mhall119> bodhi_zazen: it would probably be good if you or s-fox blog about the new direction and justification for it
<bodhi_zazen> As a community , we should rival the Arch wiki
<s-fox> +1 on arch wiki being amazing
<jcastro> Our wiki sucks, I don't buy that the AW is that good.
<bodhi_zazen> And we sort of need a 6 month archival cycle , in sync with release, but that is IMO
<mhall119> SUMO, ftw!
<jcastro> If my answer to users was "you suck for not being smart" then my wiki would be amazing too
<s-fox> Perhaps all these changes would be better post upgrade, we're probably going to get a lot of "noise" from the forum community without going around deleting threads.
<jcastro> and it's probably not a good idea to do it on 3.x anyway
<s-fox> I think if we go down the delete route, we should be relying on the community to report the threads that need attention.
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> what other way would we do it?
<s-fox> Have the staff manually go through every thread in the section, which isn't going to be popular or especially practical
<mhall119> +1 for community cleanup
<s-fox> *what if* we copied the most active tutorials (140ish) to the wiki and then got the community to update them? mhall119  & jcastro
<jcastro> sounds awesome
<mhall119> +1 from me
<jcastro> might want to find a bbcode -> moin script though to automate it
<jcastro> or whatever format wiki+1 will use.
<mhall119> mediawiki
<s-fox> When is the wiki being updated?
<s-fox> Oh I use mediawiki at work
<mhall119> s-fox: we're evaluation mozilla's sumo app, no ETA on implementing it though
<mhall119> for now let's just focus on the wiki we have
<technoviking> ok testing forums is pretty much set, theme looks great
<s-fox> Are we still waiting for new hardware? What are you trying to source?
<jcastro> it's in the RT ticket
<jcastro> he just posted an update
<s-fox> What is the ticket number?
<jcastro> 16733
<ejat> mhall119: y u dislike jira ?
<s-fox> Thank you
<mhall119> ejat: it's been years since I used it, but I remember it being a pain
<ejat> not user friendly ?
<mhall119> yeah, not intuitive, etc
<ejat> also use it to monitor my dev team
<mhall119> all I remember was thinking that I was spending more time in jira than I should have
<ejat> ouch ..
 * ejat wondering if there is similar to TFS & MS Project on OSS
<ejat> how about project-open ?
<jono> mhall119, will be two secs and then will send an invite
<ejat> mhall119: so whats is your recommendation other than jira ?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I need to rush out to buy and organise a few things, so see you tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<ejat> see ya dholbach
<dholbach> bye ejat :)
<ejat> 0_o
<mhall119> ejat: I don't have one, not constructive I know
<mhall119> I like Launchpad, but that's not as easy for other organizations to seteup
<mhall119> other places I've used in-house built PHP progs that worked well
<ejat> owh ..
<ejat> okie ..
<ejat> hopefully soon launchpad can have all the features need to run a project
<ejat> and project monitoring .. or someone will do the API to charts with launchpad :)
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: and others - I started a discussion with the staff on how to best manage outdated information on the forums. Clearly we need to promote wiki and community effort, but, we also need to communicate with staff and the community in general to get the porcess started
<balloons> s-fox, I saw your animated gif logo.. nice :-)
<s-fox>  balloons thanks, though it has some flaws for the slide. I redid the slide using jquery image gallary with fade effect. I have it all in the slide framework ready to go but no idea how to get it to the maintainers :/
<s-fox> balloons,  I have done a few now, did you see the one i posted on sunday ?
<balloons> you posted to a thread I must have been subscribed to on the forums just a few mins ago
<s-fox> Splendid =)
<s-fox> It'd be great to get this in for the coming release, it is such a trivial change
<s-fox> Goodbye, time to eat :D
<balloons> bodhi_zazen, I remember efforts such as http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and http://ubuntuguide.org/.
<balloons> As far as the forum, archiving discussions is a nice approach.. some areas of the forum work rather nicely with this. For example, the development release forum is archived each time there is a new release, and all discussions are point in time and specific to that release. Perhaps you could find a way to archive many more forum categories with each change in release
 * balloons finally has all of unity 5.6 in his main precise archive.. upgrade here we come
 * jcastro is just upgrading now
<cjohnston> balloons: I'm hurt
<balloons> cjohnston, I'm sorry!?
<cjohnston> I pinged you :-(
<cjohnston> and never heard back
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> balloons: http://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q/+attend
<cjohnston> please
 * balloons ohh boy, losing pings
<balloons> cjohnston, I clickity clicked your link.. I hope I didn't get myself into trouble
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I can't mark you as a lead unless you are attending
 * balloons chuckles
<jono> balloons, sorry, going to need to reschedule our call for a few hours time
<balloons> cjohnston, does that mean I get my name in lights?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> means you have more work to do
<balloons> jono, no worries.. I'm rocking out on doing YAWP (yet another wiki page)
<jono> brb call
<jono> :-)
<balloons> cprofitt, :-) time to ping you again for some wiki knowledge. In mediawiki, I could create little attention boxes to warn people for things, like deprecated pages etc. Two-fold question. Is there a similar thing in moinmoinwiki? How do I put a page on the wiki that is in progress -- ideally having a big WIP banner on the top or ?
<cprofitt> balloons: go ahread...
<cprofitt> hmm... yes
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki/Tasks
<cprofitt> at least if I understand your question
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag
<balloons> ohh! yes, tags!
<balloons> hmm.. the only issue is that if I tag my own page I'm working on, it's going to show up on a list for cleanup right?
<balloons> I would probably use this: <<Include(Tag/NeedsExpansion)>>
<bodhi_zazen> I would like to archive inactive threads every 6 months (so no activity in last 6-12 months archive)
<cprofitt> if you use the content cleanup -- yes
<cprofitt> but I think you could just put a 'do not modify note right below it'
<mhall119> balloons: you at least get a shirt out of being a track lead
<balloons> thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> balloons: np
<balloons> mhall119, ohh.. nice
<cprofitt> special shiny shirt!!
<cprofitt> woot,
<balloons> t-shirt's make every better
<balloons> *everything better
<mhall119> balloons: a limited-edition shirt too
 * balloons is jealous of future balloons's t-shirt
<mhall119> worn by *the* QA track lead at an actual UDS event
<cprofitt> ebay will have precious few of those :-)
<mhall119> it'll be worth a fortune!
<jcastro> the track shirts are awesome
<jcastro> robbie gave me some of his
<jcastro> the bright orange pangolin one is so nice
<balloons> pix?
<cprofitt> I got shirts last UDS from Robbie -- the Skynet ones
<balloons> cprofitt, ebay can have my t-shirt when it pries it off my dead body :-) lol
<cprofitt> My son, daughter and I all had them -- we worse them all at once and quite a few questions.
<cprofitt> balloons: lol
<mhall119> balloons: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37955218@N08/6327838110/
<cprofitt> mhall119: show him the other one... the one with Green
<mhall119> cprofitt: that's all I found on flickr
<mhall119> I don't know what green one you're referring to
<balloons> mhall119, I saw the pic and I thought the mic was a stogey..
<balloons> I think it's more epic that way.. stogey, off lighting... leaned back.. gangsta posing
<mhall119> that'd be one big cigar
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> cool shirt tho
<cprofitt> balloons: Robbie - http://tinyurl.com/6v3b9mx
<balloons> NICE!
<jcastro> hey balloons
<balloons> ohh hey jcastro i missed your message in the join/parts :-)
<mhall119> balloons: you should set it to ignore join/parts
 * balloons likes the join/parts :-)
<jcastro> nm
<jcastro> I thought I found something cool with the launcher in twinview but I was wrong
<balloons> but I suppose that makes sense if I keep missig convo's
<balloons> ohh..
<balloons> gotcha, yea
<balloons> well, i need to talk to the unity guys again about that.. it's on the list
<jono> balloons, all set to chat?
<balloons> sure sure
<jcastro> I just get happy saying balloons
<jcastro> I envision happy bunnies running around and stuff
<jcastro> and candy
<jono> balloons, sent
<balloons> pink bunnies.. jcastro, maybe some lime green too
<balloons> jono.. ohh.. it may be ubuntu one crushing my upload bandwidth again
<balloons> lemme look
<jono> balloons, aha!
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> kk
<balloons> ugh
<balloons> yea.. something is amiss
<balloons> fully sapped on upload speed
<balloons> does u1 respect your upload speed settings
<balloons> it ignores mine :-(
<jcastro> <-- EOD in 5
<jcastro> last call for alcohol!
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> balloons: I cannot get U1 to upload fast enough
<bkerensa> :P
<jussi> jcastro: so finish your whickey and beer
<jussi> whiskey*
<jussi> ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TubHXvBDt0w )
<jussi> (although the semisonic version was better)
<jcastro> or you could say no version was better
<jcastro> :)
<jussi> jcastro: people are allowed to like music that doesnt work for you ;)
<jcastro> when this song came out I told all my friends "get used to this, we're going to hear this song at every bar for the next decade."
<jcastro> :(
<jcastro> ok EOD for real, cya all tomorrow
<bkerensa> ;p
<balloons> bkerensa, that's funny.. hehe
<balloons> peace jcastro
<bkerensa> mhall119: https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<bkerensa> wat
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-13
<mhall119> wat
<cjohnston> jono: who is Brandon that helped you with your CSS stuff?
<jono> cjohnston, is goes back to when I joined Ubuntu
<jono> used to be quite involved in Kubuntu afaik
<cjohnston> gotcha... we need CSS help, so I was wonderin.. :-)
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> there were a few people who volunteered help on that post
<mhall119> jono: let them know that there's plenty of opportunity for web folks who want to contribute to Ubuntu projects
<cjohnston> ya..
<jono> will do
<jono> you guys should reach out to them though
<jono> encourage them to help
<cjohnston> I'm on your blog looking
<mhall119> cjohnston: you mean: "I'm on yer blogs stealin your contributors"
<cjohnston> he already got his help
<cjohnston> maybe he should blog about us needing help :-P
<jono> cjohnston, lol
<cjohnston> jono: http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/
<jono> cjohnston, nice work!
<cjohnston> Amoz_: ^^
<cjohnston> jono: Amoz_ has done most of it. New dev for us! woot!
<jono> nice! :-)
<bkerensa> jcastro: Subway coming soon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: do I need to push a nodejs and npm charm first?
<mhall119> bkerensa: sandwiches?
<bkerensa> and then use a Subway charm to deploy nodejs, npm and mongodb?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Subway IRC
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> oh
<bkerensa> https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway/
<cprofitt> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> cprofitt: hello
<cprofitt> saw you comment in the street team thread
<bkerensa> cprofitt: yes
<cprofitt> I think you are on target; I am trying to help guide him towards something symbiotic
<bkerensa> cprofitt: What he wants to do seems duplicative of the role of a Ubuntu LoCo
<cprofitt> He has a great deal of enthusiasm, but has not been exposed to the other community teams as much
<cprofitt> so I will also try to get him exposed to them as well
<cprofitt> bkerensa: yes, as he explained it that would be accurate
<bkerensa> Excellent... We can always use more enthusiasm :)
<cprofitt> in our in-person discussions his ideas have been a bit more symbiotic
<cprofitt> his general idea is to have 'experts' at working with festivals and concerts... that can help loco teams make contact
<bkerensa> Too some degree we do things like that in the Pacific Northwest.... Washington LoCo comes down and tag teams big events with us
<cprofitt> from what we talked about he still wants the LoCo team to actually provide the man power, but from what he says he has experience with community festivals, etc
<cprofitt> and wants to provide that expertise beyond just NY State
<bkerensa> Interesting
<cprofitt> as you likely are... I am not sure that amounts to another team...
<cprofitt> but the idea of having experts to assist with that seems valid
<cprofitt> I, for one, have no idea how to approach a community music festival beyond just asking straight out
<cprofitt> so if there is some 'secret sauce' that would be good information
<bkerensa> I have fancied the idea of a Ubuntu Community Tour.... The likelihood of that ever coming to fruition is slim but we are hoping to start doing a regional roadtrip to all Linux events by renting vans
<cprofitt> that sounds cool
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Well I know in France the LoCo has a Internet Cafe setup at a major music festival
<cprofitt> with three kids and a full-time job my chances of doing some road tour is likely slim
<cprofitt> +1 on France
<bkerensa> they have a huge huge tent that has Ubuntu designs and have workstations and everything
<cprofitt> +1 on an Internet Cafee too
<bkerensa> I think LoCo's in Europe have much more capital though since from what I hear they are corporations and have bank accounts and actually sell stuff?
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> yes, in the US we have stayed away from that
<bkerensa> Indeed... It causes too many issues
<bkerensa> Who will take liability etc etc and transparency
<cprofitt> yep
<mhall119> 2/w 26
<bkerensa> I have been waiting now for three months for Yahoo to approve a series of talks.... the problem were running into is Insurance
<bkerensa> and liability
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> It was supposed to happen in February and now its stalled due to liability but we shall see
<mhall119> I introduced my son to the Software Center today
<cprofitt> yeah... I have two other computer groups near me that are 501(c)3... I use them as an umbrella in such cases
<bkerensa> mhall119:  what was his feedback?
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xword/+bug/953560
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953560 in xword "xword doesn't come with any puzzles" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> he wanted me to install new games, I told him to find some himself
<mhall119> all he needed me for was my password to install xword
<mhall119> unfortunately xword didn't give a nice first impression
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Well we only really have one 501(c)3 in Oregon that would be aligned with our efforts but the problem is they are a bureaucracy greater then the federal government because they have no director and are totally organic in decision making
<mhall119> he's also still on 10.04, so pretty old USC
<bkerensa> so getting approval for things is chaotic at best because everyone in their org has to agree and have input
<mhall119> bkerensa: but the actual finding and installing was a breeze, he browsed through several games before picking one to install
<bkerensa> Hmm
<mhall119> so, USC: So easy, a 7 year old can do it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mhall119: should start a ad campaign
<cprofitt> mhall119: my four year old does it too...
<mhall119> If I was more creative I would
<cprofitt> though she still needs dad's credentials
<cprofitt> there are times that I am shocked at how well kids adapt... and just learn
<cprofitt> then again since I have three I am growing used to it... kids are amazing
<cprofitt> mhall119: is that your youngest?
<mhall119> cprofitt: oldest
<mhall119> my daughter hasn't shown as much interest in the computer, despite all my best efforts
<cprofitt> all three of mine show interest... with little trying on my part.
<cprofitt> It helps that each have their own PC
<mhall119> she'd just rather be playing with a person than a machine I think
<cprofitt> it was easier for the younder ones I think... they had their older sister to follow
<jcastro> bkerensa, we have a node charm
<jcastro> you just need to depend on it
<jono> night all!
<bkerensa> jcastro: what version of nodejs does it install? hopefully not the version in our repos
<bkerensa> because our nodejs is way outdated
<bkerensa_subway> jcastro: subway is greenlight :) let me tidy it up and push it tomorrow
<dholbach> good morning
<inetpro> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi inetpro
<bkerensa> good morning
<dholbach> jussi01, I'm on G+ already
<dholbach> just with a different email address
<jussi01> huh? oh
<jussi01> silly g+ email everyone when I make a new circle :(
<dholbach> is dpm on holidays? slacker!
<nigelb> He must've forgotten about IRC today :P
<jokerdino> w00t Ubuntu membership meeting starting in 20 minutes. :D I am so excited.
<jokerdino> eh, wrong room
<czajkowski> AlanBell: what or wher eod people request the offical ubuntu bot?
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-irc
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can you find out if one is on its way for ubuntu-website ?
<czajkowski> please
<head_victim> Congratulations jokerdino, you're LP has been updated :)
<akgraner> dholbach, I submitted my first merge proposal last night.  I think I did it right - cjohnston and nigelb helped me out when I got stuck on committing it and pushing it back up.  Set the CC to the reviewer and emailed the list this morning.  Hope that helps.
<dholbach> akgraner, you're a hero! :)
<akgraner> dholbach, nah  - but I learned vim and emacs aren't so easy if you've never used them before - but I got it worked out :-)  And the bzr instructions aren't *that* hard.  I don't know I was hesitant to learn that stuff?
<dholbach> :)
<sagaci> akgraner: developer in no time
<jussi01> is there anything akgraner cant do?
<jussi01> soon the kernel patches will be flowing...
<akgraner> jussi01, um no - I've been ban from that area.  Some other graner says to stay off of his cloud :-P
<jussi01> akgraner: aww :P
<akgraner> jussi01, no not really, as I am testing some kernels not b/c once again my machine is overheating with the beta release hitting upwards of 90 degrees Celsius and shutting down
<akgraner> s/not/now
<jokerdino> thanks a lot head_victim !
 * jokerdino just came back from dinner.
<czajkowski> jokerdino: productive day eh :)
<jokerdino> i would like to think so haha. :D
<nigelb> http://bootswatch.com/united/
<nigelb> looks very ubuntu
<mhall119> nigelb: I assume that was intentional
<sense> Why do we need to be saved from Bootstrap?
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah. I also see the play with United. Unity. ubuntu meaning unity and all that
<jalcine> nigelb: is that link yours? it looks improper on Konqueror over here :?
<nigelb> jalcine: I only found it. I don't control the content.
<jalcine> Ah, well, it's a very good idea. But it doesn't pass W3C tests ;)
<nigelb> Well, the one thing that it doesn't pass is because it's a template
<nigelb> Otherwise, everything seems to pass.
<czajkowski> hmm really need to spring clean and reorganise my bookmarks
<czajkowski> most messy
<s-fox> Hello.
<nothingspecial> hi s-fox :D
<nothingspecial> hang on brb
<s-fox> Welcome back nothingspecial :)
<nothingspecial> thanks s-fox
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> hmm, my apport is overzealous today
<jcastro> told me my irc client crashed
<jcastro> and yet here I am
<s-fox> jcastro,  I think you passed :D
<jcastro> dholbach, meeting in 10 right?
<jcastro> IRC ftw?
<dholbach> jcastro, IRC?
<dholbach> :-P
<dholbach> yes
<technoviking> jcastro: I have an idea how to get outdated forums posts out of Google search without deleting or reducing post count, emailing  you and FC.
<jcastro> I thought we were going to upgrade to 4.x
<jcastro> and then figure out a way to have community people flag or something
<technoviking> we are, but till then
<balloons> technoviking, ohh.. interesting
<jcastro> I could have sworn joeb did this before we left
<jcastro> I remember testing it with him
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, balloons, jcastro all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 13 15:01:01 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jcastro> let's do dis
<jono> welcome one and all to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<mhall119> ready
<jono> unfortunately our brother in wiki pages dpm won't be joining us today as he is off work
<jono> so, let's get this baby on the road
<jono> ...first up...
<jono> ...a man few understand, but all cherish....dholbach!
<dholbach> buenos días!
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev initiatives: announced G+ Hangouts for Thursday. Held hangout sessions, very refreshing. Put together list of simple tasks for Fix-It Friday - had a great Friday. Put together a plan for "User Testing for Ubuntu Development", wrote announce, discussed with Jono, set up IMAP box for team, reached out to a couple of folks who might be interested, about to mail Ubuntu Developers.
<dholbach> (I'm really excited about the User Testing!)
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Advisory Team: put some automatic lists for the team together. Experiments with Trello API are ongoing. Awesome work by Andrew SB to put tasks to Trello board super easily. Mailed lots of contributors. Marcin Juskiewicz became MOTU. Adam Gandelman and Björn Michaelsen are up for the next DMB meeting.
<dholbach> Dev Advisory Team Comments of the week:
<dholbach>  - "Ubuntu is my passion and I like to work on it in my free time, after the school. I'm happy to fix the user problems... I don't know why but I like this :P"
<dholbach>  - "Generally my experience has been very positive.  Once I decided to work on the Ubuntu version of the resolvconf package I quickly came into contact with the involved Ubuntu developers.  I found them very cooperative and effective.  Ubuntu is well equipped.  I have no suggestions for improvement."
<dholbach>  - "everything is meticulously documented which makes life easier for new contributors. "
<dholbach>  - "I think the most positive part of the experience to date has been the realization that the Ubuntu community cares enough to engage in this kind of feedback solicitation. That is simply unparalleled in other projects, and a testament to the many solid reasons so many prefer Ubuntu."
<jono> :-)
<dholbach>  ☺ Sponsoring: Planned next month of sponsoring. Put a bit of work in simplification of Sponsoring Overview Code.
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev News: Got another update out.
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Docs: Discussions about i18n of Packaging Guide.
<dholbach>  ☺ Admin: filed expenses, planned travel to UDS.
<dholbach>  ☺ CC: worked on new revision of Code of Conduct.
<dholbach> That's it.
<technoviking> jcastro: I will re-check that in admincp
<cprofitt> the revision looks good too!
<dholbach> cprofitt, yeah, probably just a bit more polish and we're all set :)
<mhall119> dholbach: got akgraner using bzr now too :)
<balloons> dholbach, love the quotes
<dholbach> ah, thanks for your help then, mhall119!
<jono> technoviking, hey, we are in a meeting right now
<mhall119> dholbach: I didn't do anything
<dholbach> balloons, yeah - the d-a-t is simply the most uplifting thing I work on this cycle :)
<jono> can you discuss that in PM?
<jono> thanks dholbach!
<mhall119> dholbach: +1, it's always nice to hear people happy with what we're doing
<jono> always wonderful to hear about positive community experiences
<jono> any more questions for dholbach?
<jcastro> dholbau5! \o/
<dholbach> that's it! I'm moving to Mint!
<jono> lol
<jono> ...alrighty! next up....
<mhall119> ha
<jono> ...a man proven wrong multiple times about his Metallica and Megadeth viewpoints by a handsome Englishman....jcastro!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> Welcome to my weekly report.
<jcastro> This week brought to you by Hemispheres: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAZXGjoQTzw
<jcastro> (Like this status report, an epic tale of the heart and mind)
<jcastro> <br>
<jcastro> ## Updated/New Charms
<jcastro>   - Minecraft updates
<jcastro>   - Owncloud needs to be moved to mysql and updated (Marco's on this)
<jcastro>   - Cassandra updated
<jcastro>   - A bunch of Openstack Charm updates (too many to list)
<jcastro> ^^ epic server team work involved in all openstack work
<jcastro>   - Juan's submitted gearman
<jcastro>   - bkerensa's working on Subway IRC (awwww yeah!)
<jcastro> Subway is a slick IRC client in nodejs and uses mongo
<jcastro> so it'll be a cool charm
<jcastro>   - Marco's finishing up Redmine
<jcastro>   - A bunch of boolean fixes due to changes in trunk, don't panic!
<jcastro> - Charm School yesterday in Santa Clara, waiting for the feedback, also waiting on the feedback from the webinar so I can follow up with people.
<jcastro>   - Still waiting on the charm store and constraints (Yargh!)
<jcastro> ok that's it for juju
<jcastro> ## Other
<jcastro> - Forums 4.x testing upgrade actually worked, need to nail down schedule for production upgrade.
<jcastro>  - Summit hosting for Plumbers done, just needed an account to charge it to, we should be handing this off RSN. Thanks m_3 and cjohnston!
<jcastro> - Chasing down a wireless bug with my kernel, the experience has been fun. The kernel guy posts debs, I test them, report back, really awesome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/937118
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937118 in linux "Wireless stops passing packets" [High,Confirmed]
<jcastro> - Mailed agent but he can't book our tickets yet, says he's waiting for the signal from Marianna?
<jcastro> - Am I not doing something you would like to see done? Check out my trello boards: http://strapello.com/user/jorgecastro
<jcastro>  - It would be nice if I started doing openweek planning this week, slacker.
<jcastro> Questions?
<jcastro> complaints?
<jcastro> shower of gifts?
<mhall119> yay summit charm!
 * balloons slects gifts
<dholbach> your 18m08s song is still playing :-P
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jcastro> It's epic
<balloons> if no one has had the "jcastro" experience with devs, bugs and ubuntu I recommend it
<mhall119> jcastro: you ended right as the lyrics on your song started, did you plan it that way?
<balloons> it's awesome
<balloons> +1 for ubuntu community
<jcastro> it's a rush song, it's supposed to be like a 20 minute intro
<mhall119> I'll be honest, this is the first time I've played your background track,  it really does add to the bullets :)
<jono> hah
<jono> is it the Benny Hill music?
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> Net boy
<jcastro> Net girl
<jono> :-)
<jono> ...alrighty! next up....
<jono> ...no bug is safe, so checkbox test cannot be written...balloons!
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> I have been prepping (mentally!) for being a track lead at UDS Q. If your interested in QA and ubuntu, this is going to be the track for you. There are many plans and items to discuss and our future direction is very much on the table. If you can, plan to attend remotely or physically :-)
<mhall119> or both
<balloons> In addition, my future self is already looking forward to the new ubuntu swag and seeing everyone again (in a non-cold environment)
<balloons> mhall119, ^^ ohh
<balloons> Started looking at http://results-tracker.ubuntu.com/ to parse the beta1 tests results. Completed a proof of concept to grab your avatar if you submitted tests :-) Still learning launchpad api, and working on the counts from beta1. Expect to see a blog post this week following up. Additionally, looking to expand on the data we can view inside the tracker.
<balloons> Working on case conductor again with the ubuntu-one team. Ran into some roadblocks with the source code, as well as the server we attempted to deploy on. The Case conductor code should be stabilized and released at the end of march / early april so we are still on schedule for having a stable build ready when the code is complete.
<balloons> I updated the wiki and wrote new pages outlining the testing strategy for the rest of the precise cycle. This includes writeups on asking for testing from a developer perspective, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/CallforTesting, as well as a user perspective.
 * balloons is glad his IRC client has spellcheck
<balloons> Began process of migrating the checkbox app testing to checkbox-qt. Looking to add in automagical bug reporting when a test is recorded as failing among other niceties. There is still time to get your application tests in for beta2, so merge requests are always accepted ;-)
<balloons> spelling niceties.. hmm, still looks off.. niceties.. fun word
<balloons> I revisited my survey of the ubuntu qa landscape, and played with a cool new tool someone shared with me.. Let me find the link...
<balloons> Check it out if your into Qa tools: http://sikuli.org/.. Thoughts on how it might help ubuntu QA are welcome.
<jono> Sikuli is awesome
<balloons> yes it is very cool.. and very oriented to the common user
<balloons> you can automate tasks using make sense to you as a human, and have the computer give you feedback.. Very graphical and intitutive
<balloons> and that is it for balloons
<jono> alright!
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> ok
<jono> ...next up....
<jono> ...one way or another, you are contributing to Unity if this guy gets his way....mhall119!
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> it's funny because it's true
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> yeah, he joined another network to help someone to fix something in unity.
<mhall119> I have a short list this week, but I promise I've been hard at work (except Friday)
<jono> a likely story
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> * graphics design lens has passed moderation using the ARB's new process after some fine-tuning, more scopes are in-queue, and more to come
<mhall119> it hasn't landed in USC yet, it's now in the "QA queue", but it was voted on and approved
<mhall119> hopefully future scopes/lenses won't take quite so long
<mhall119> * quickly-unity-lens-template landed in universe!!!
<jono> woo!
<dholbach> nice
<mhall119> I'll be writing another step-by-step tutorial for writing lenses/scopes for Precise, then look out!
<mhall119> * gathered, wrote, edited, formatted developer documentation for Unity integration
<mhall119> ^^ this took up the bulk of my time this week, but we're 99% done now
<mhall119> hopefully they will go live this week when dpm gets back
<mhall119> I also have a new-found respect for anybody who produces technical documentation for us
<mhall119> and a new-found disrespect for the answer "just read the header file"
<mhall119> :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.dexy.it/  for all your documentation needs :)
<mhall119> * edit-patch fixes landed in Precise *and* Debian
<dholbach> :-D
<mhall119> czajkowski: will it write the content for me?
<jono> czajkowski, unfortunately Dexy won't write our docs for us :-)
<jono> hah, great minds :-)
<jono> or, sarcastic minds :-)
<mhall119> edit-patch fix is my first actual submission to Debian to get accepted
<mhall119> jono: it's a fine line between greatness and sarcasm
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> * blogged instructions for converting bzr MPs into package patches
<mhall119> will be following up with the submitted branches that haven't landed yet to see about getting them converted
<czajkowski> mhall119: it will do a lot of the automation of it expecially if you are taking scren captures and adding in code :)
<mhall119> we've had several quicklist and keywords branches land in Precise already
<mhall119> I got an email the other day from one of the contributors saying:
<mhall119> "But I am attaching a pic of the update manager showing the update I made. I was so happy to see it! Thanks for your help/ "
<mhall119> made my day :)
<jono> nice! :-)
<mhall119> * Spent Friday at LegoLand with my son, I'm thinking it's time to start playing with the Mindstorm stuff
<jono> czajkowski, the challenge with the docs not around the formatting really, just getting some human-readable docs written
<jono> and getting the necessary information from DX :-)
<jcastro> man dude, that's a short week?
<czajkowski> jono: fair enough was just letting folks know it;s a useful tool.
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> jcastro: czajkowski@sheldon:~$ man dude
<czajkowski> No manual entry for dude
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> he does say "man dude" a lot
<jono> mhall119, all done?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> any questions for mhall119?
<jcastro> that's a bunch of good work dude
<jcastro> high five!
<jono> man dude
<jono> awesome
<mhall119> ^5
<jono> :-)
<jono> alrighty, I guess I am up next
<jono>  * General:
<jono>   * Burndown looking good everything looking on track: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html
<jono>   * I am taking some time off for a few weeks from Monday; I won't be on IRC, but have occassional access to email.
<jono>   * Started making preliminary plans around 12.10; will start coordination with the team in a few weeks.
<jono>  * Developers:
<jono>   * Working with dholbach to help structure the Developer Advisory Board and how it moves developers through the system.
<jono>   * Identifying ways to improve sponsorship.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   * Building prep for Beta2 testing.
<jono>   * Assessed the requirements around core-component testing.
<jono>  * App Devs:
<jono>   * Unity docs now online. This has now unblocked further Unity app dev outreach for Michael.
<jono>   * Started building plans with dpm around "social development" and connecting app development with elements of the Ubuntu culture.
<jono>  * Upstreams:
<jono>   * Getting our Unity developer documentation in shape.
<jono>   * Planning next strategic steps: namely, hi-res icons, indicators, and ensuring Quicklists can be deployed in Ubuntu.
<jono>  * JuJu:
<jono>   * Coordinating how Plumbers can use Summit and Juju for their event.
<jono>   * Updated stakeholders.
<jono>  * LoCo Teams:
<jono>   * Putting some plans in place for Ubuntu Release Parties.
<jono>   * Started noting down some 12.10 strategy around LoCo Teams.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   * Web Editor project now in full swing. A nice development team is forming there.
<jono>   * Fixed a number of bugs, improved look and feel, added performance improvements, added bubbles to show when accomplishments are unlocked.
<jono>   * Improved our documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   * Finalized track leads.
<jono>   * Sponsorship went out.
<jono>   * Handling some commercial sponsorship requirements.
<jono>  * Other:
<jono> * Contributing a test script and data to get a rather ugly Twisted bug fixed. Thanks to dobey!
<jono>   * Reporting various other 12.04 issues.
<jono>   * Coordinating UDS and pre-UDS sprint travel for the team.
<jono>   * Coordinated UDS and pre-UDS sprint travel for the team.
<jono>   * Continued work around 'I Make UBuntu' idea.
<jono>   * Planning various travel requirements.
<jono>   * Meeting with Prentice Hall about the Official Ubuntu Book and elements of it's release.
<jono>   * Various CanoniStack issues.
<jono> and that is me
<jono> any questions?
<jcastro> (Pro tip: juju is "juju" or "Juju" but never camel cased "JuJu". This post brought to you by the committee for branding consistency.)
 * jono cares
<jono> :-)
<jono> any questions?
<jcastro> committee for Jane nitpick prevention. :)
<jono> lol
<cprofitt> jono: Loco Team 2010 -- what types of planning?
<cprofitt> strategy I mean
<jono> cprofitt, my thinking is around build further LoCo leadership, continued social expansion of loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> and continued event planning
<jono> I still think our LoCo Community leads more leadership
<jono> s/leads/needs
<jono> and we need to empower more leaders
<jono> any other questions?
<cprofitt> +1 jono
<jono> cprofitt, would love to talk with more with you about this
<jono> I think there is some great opportunity out there
<cprofitt> there is a person trying to build something called Ubuntu Street Team that we should talk about...
<cprofitt> yes, lets talk at some point
<jcastro> I saw the street team post but didn't investigate
<jono> cprofitt, cool
<jono> ok, so it looks like we are done
<jono> thanks everyone for joining us!
<dholbach> thanks everyone :)
<cprofitt> jcastro: its an interesting concept, but needs some 'steering' to avoid conflicts.
<czajkowski> jono: got time for a quick pm/call ?
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 13 15:44:19 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-03-13-15.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-03-13-15.01.html
<jono> czajkowski, sure!
<jono> lets do G+
<czajkowski> sure
<jono> czajkowski, will send an invite
<czajkowski> sent to pm
<cprofitt> jcastro: http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/
<cprofitt> that is the website that joseph put up
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> he needs some bootstrap
<jcastro> mhall119, the bootswatch guy mailed me about contributing United to ubuntu
<cprofitt> jcastro: yep.
<cprofitt> the other thing is to make sure he organizes it so that LoCo teams do not feel as though the team is not in conflict with them...
<technoviking> jono: sorry about that, should have read the buffer
<cprofitt> From talking to him his idea is to augment, but I think some may interpret it as a conflict
<mhall119> jcastro: contributing it in what way?
<jcastro> mhall119, talking with design to make it be compliant
<mhall119> ah, cool
<jcastro> what he did at first is just guess at what the design should be
<jcastro> and he came pretty close
<jcastro> but he wants it to be exact
<mhall119> it does look nice, yeah
<jcastro> and is willing to rename it and maintain it
<jcastro> that way when people want to do things like make streetteam websites they have the tools available
<jcastro> mhall119, any idea who on design I can link him up with? I was thinking sladen?
<mhall119> sladen would be a good one, yeah
<cjohnston> jcastro: if someone wants to work on designs and such, they should join the community web team and help everyone..
<jono> technoviking, no worries!
<jcastro> cjohnston, ok so should I send him to the list?
<cjohnston> jcastro: or #ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> we have the new CSS.. provided to us by the caonical web team
<cjohnston> we just have to make it work with whatever cms's we want
<technoviking> jcastro: sent two solutions, both safe for forums and post counts
<jcastro> cjohnston, ok, I'll reply to him and send him to the list
<cjohnston> ty
<jcastro> ok so I don't get the thing about post count
<cjohnston> jono: any chance you could register in LP for UDS: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q/+attend
<czajkowski> jono: if you register I'll bring you some curly wurlys !
<cprofitt> curly wurlys?
<czajkowski> cprofitt: google is your friend.  http://url.ie/eujd
<cprofitt> so it is like a Jelly Baby
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> toffee
<cprofitt> I like toffee
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> wow, spam authors get more and more creative recently
<dholbach> I wonder what "Subject:  i robbed a tv pastor cause i didn't like him" might want to sell
<dholbach> or maybe I don't
 * dholbach presses D for discard
<czajkowski> listadmin++
<jussi> czajkowski: did jpds get in touch?
<jussi> (re: #ubuntu-website bot)
<czajkowski> jussi: context is a wonderful thing :)
<jono> cjohnston, sure, one sec
<czajkowski> jussi: not with me was earlier on someone had brought in their own random bot :)
<jono> cjohnston, done
<czajkowski> dear RT  you will be smacked if you d not obey me
<jono> czajkowski, some prawn cocktail crisps would be awesome if you can pack them :-)
<czajkowski> suhc a f'ugly system
<czajkowski> jono: sure some PG also or are you ok for them ?
<popey> haha, my kids love prawn cocktail crisps
<jono> czajkowski, I am good for PG now, thanks, I can get them from Amazon :-)
<czajkowski> popey: so do I but only the Skips kind!
<popey> noooooo
<jono> there ain't no prawn cocktail crisps in ameeeeeeeerica
<czajkowski> jono: had the mothership bring me irish stuff last week, even stuff I cant get over here
<jono> mmmm Skips
<czajkowski> exactly
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jussi> I miss "chicken" crisps from australia... and real beef sausages
<czajkowski> jono: this time dont open themm and have aq eat them all
<jono> chicken crisps?
<czajkowski> bacon fries!!!
<popey> czajkowski: one of the parents at sophies school runs http://www.americansweets.co.uk/
<jono> czajkowski, I am not going to let him anywhere near them
<czajkowski> but they do give you an almighty thurst
<jono> popey, cool :-)
<czajkowski> popey: ojhhh
<jono> Erica bought me a 48-count box of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups as a Christmas pressie
<balloons> just finish the box?
<jussi> jono: http://www.aussiefoodshop.com/catalog/item/5164910/6511928.htm
<balloons> or still working on it? :-)
<jono> jussi, :-)
<jono> balloons, it keeps getting lighter
<jussi> between those and these... http://www.aussiefoodshop.com/catalog/item/5164910/9172887.htm
<jono> I think we might have an ant problem that takes them....
<jussi> jono: calling yourself an ant again? :P
<czajkowski> jono: I'd hardly call you an ant !
<czajkowski> hahah
<jono> lol
<jussi> hah!
 * jono is hungry
<czajkowski> ohhhh cannot wait to go home and havr propper fresh brown bread
<jono> fortunately there is a giant pot of soup in the fridge
<czajkowski> some  white pudding
 * jussi needs to run - off to feed the sheep...
<jono> that is bigger than Erica
<czajkowski> and propper saussages
<jono> white pudding
<jono> yikes
<czajkowski> mmmm yummy
<jono> that'll put hairs on your chest
<jussi> oooh, i love white pudding
<nigelb> ...
<nigelb> what conversatio did I walk into
<czajkowski> jussi: red lemonade!
<jono> "all the shit they forgot to rinse out of the slaughteryard, delivered to your mouth"
<jussi> anyways -> sheep
<nigelb> g'nite jussi
<jono> sheep?
<jono> lol
<jono> <jussi> anyways -> sheep
<jussi> jono: I have 4 sheep ;)
<cjohnston> ty jono
<jono> ok then
<jono> :-)
<jussi> Erkki, Hilda, Jessica and Iisak
<jono> everyone needs a sheep called Hilda
<jono> brb
<daker> something new to me sabdfl is the lead designer at Canonical
<cjohnston> with a title like sabdfl of course he is ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> He's lead *
<cjohnston> hehe
<daker> i was reading the bbc article http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16731071
<jussi> right then. sheep have been fed
<cjohnston> jussi: annoy jpds for me :-) please
<czajkowski> nooo jpds is lovely please dont annoy he, he helps me whn I get stuck
<cjohnston> jussi told me to annoy him
<cjohnston> jussi: is it just #4 that has the issue?
<jussi> cjohnston: I hvent checked if 2 is about, but I think its only 4
<jussi> wait, looks like  2 also
<jussi> both are tun by jpds
<jussi> run*
<cjohnston> are there 1 3 5?
<jussi> wait, ubot2 just go renamed
<jussi> its here - ubot2`
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> i wonder if maybe we can get him
<jussi> careful ;)
<cjohnston> what
<jussi> !gender
<ubot2`> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> maybe we can get her
<jussi> anyway, I can drop ubottu in for a while until ubot4 turns up
<jussi> ping me or tsimpson_ to have her removed
<jussi> or just kickban it
<nigelb> please do
<nigelb> we will feed her cookies and cakes
<cjohnston> hehe
<cprofitt> hey jalcine
<jalcine> Hey cprofitt
<jalcine> Funny, I wanted to mention an idea I had today, with a friend of mine.
<cprofitt> what's your idea?
<jalcine> We thought of putting up a booth over in Union Square with two black boxes.
<jalcine> One had a Mac and another had Ubuntu.
<dholbach> alrightie
<dholbach> I'm out of here
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs hugs
<jalcine> lol
<cprofitt> ciao dholbach
<jalcine> We'd put certain labels on the boxes like "$1500" or "sadfl"
<cprofitt> jalcine: just for people to try?
<jalcine> cprofitt: yup.
<cprofitt> what would you be asking people?
<jalcine> we were thinking about showing how easy it is to get applications for either system and compare them.
<jalcine> My friend wants to use a Mac but I think that Mac OS X and Ubuntu's UI are starting to blend a lot nowadays.
<jalcine> Especially with the Dash being a distant cousin (in looks only) of Spotlight.
<jalcine> Largely about their experience, which do they feel get straight to the point and how would they see themselves using such a system.
<jalcine> With Dash, a good of affective computing, users could just jump to their task.
<cprofitt> sounds a bit like some of the usability testing that is done
<cprofitt> would you have people staff the booth?
<jalcine> usability turned showcasing.
<jalcine> yeah, it'd be myself and perhaps a few friends.
<cprofitt> if you do that it would be good to have two boxes that have the same hardware...
<jalcine> just need to get a permit to hold the booth at Union since it's a high traffic spot.
<cprofitt> sounds like an awesome idea
<jalcine> yeah, that's why I wanted to use two laptops, preferably Hp.
<cprofitt> it would be great if you had a monthly meeting scheduled in NYC too... that way if a person liked Ubuntu you could tell them about the meetings
<cprofitt> Not sure you can legally run OS X on an HP
<jalcine> Heh, no, I wanted to compare Windows against Ubuntu, but my friend thinks Mac OS X would be better because it's a less of a paradigm shift in UI.
<cprofitt> I would compare to Widows IMHO
<jalcine> cprofitt: hopefully, we could get something like that arranged in the coming weeks, summer's up.
<cprofitt> and perhaps even use the Windows 8 Consumer Preview
<cprofitt> ask them which upgrade they would prefer
<jalcine> indeedy.
<jalcine> One thing I think that'll stick is U1.
<jalcine> I personally use it even under KDE and it's super handy.
<M0hi> also, Just ask them one question: "Do you know what is happening on your machine?" ;P
<cprofitt> If you have seen Windows 8 -- it will be a painful transition
<jalcine> M0hi: good one!
<jalcine> cprofitt: I've only seen pictures of the Metro UI.
<jalcine> should download and fire it up in a VM.
<cprofitt> jalcine: They have a free consumer preview available
<M0hi> That's one of my favorites to start a session ^_^
<cprofitt> I ran it in a VM and it is a complete shift in how to do things
<jalcine> with the shares they have, they probably assume that people'll _have_ to use it.
<jono> mhall119, if I deploy the accomplishments server to CanoniStack, do you feel confident these IP issues are resolved?
<jono> mhall119, I need to deploy it somewhere for when I am away
<balloons> jono, as long as it's deployed it's likely to stay up.. you may or may not be able to access it.. so .. hopefully your code is errorproof and stable
<balloons> hehe.. selfaware wouldn't hurt etheir
<jono> heh
<jussi> I need a friendly licensed "beta" stamp picture - anyone got ideas?
<mhall119> jono: I'm not confident at all, no
<mhall119> I don't know what caused the issues in the first place, so I don't know whether they may happen again or not
<jono> ok, thanks, mhall119
<jalcine> Hey pangolin
<jalcine> err. Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi jalcine
 * jussi waves to Pendulum
<jalcine> oop, going for a cycle.
<pleia2> speaking as an Xfce curmudgeon going back almost a decade and Xubuntu contributor who never even liked Gnome, I have to say that the Unity in 12.04 is finally really impressive
<jussi> pleia2: :D
<jussi> I might have to actually give it a try...
<pleia2> I put it on my new laptop, jcastro's presentation at Ubucon at SCALE was very convincing and it's only improved since then :)
<jussi> I do have it installed, just havent booted into it for ages.
<jcastro> AWWWW YEAAAAHHHHH
<jussi> pleia2: ooh, the 299 lappy? cool!
<pleia2> jussi: yeah :)
<jcastro> there's no denying the awesomeness of the keyboard shortcuts, it's just _nice_
<pleia2> jcastro: yes!!
<pleia2> and honestly, not being able to arrow down to get to an application after I searched for it drove me batty, fixed in 12.04 :D
<pleia2> (and is really slick)
<jussi> have they fixed the non binking cursor yet? that always threw me.
<jcastro> pleia2, http://www.jorgecastro.org/2011/11/01/how-i-roll/
<jussi> oh, btw, cheese + red wine == win
<technoviking> I miss cheese and red wine:(
<jussi> technoviking: why?
<technoviking> diet
<jussi> oh
<jussi> well in anycase, this is a combined sheep/cows milk cheese - its very good :)
<jcastro> hey Daviey
<jcastro> I love how planet ubuntu knows to update exactly 1 minute before I need to do an edit
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> jcastro: happens me the whole time
<bkerensa> jcastro: How can I juju bootstrap without a AWS instance?
<bkerensa> I have this subway charm written but I wanna deploy it now and make sure it works :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: you can do it with LXC I think, jcastro should be able to tell you
<bkerensa> jcastro: I just had petersed the developer of subway look over my charm and he said it looks pretty precise :)
<bkerensa> so jcastro how do I submit this bad boy to you ;P
<jcastro> bkerensa, to test you need to set up juju with LXC or openstack
<jcastro> unless you have a bunch of servers sitting around, use LXC
<jcastro> to submit it, tag your subway bug with "new-charm" and it'll hit review
<jcastro> bkerensa, for LXC follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> jcastro: I dont think there is a bug open... should I file one or could I just propose a merge?
<jcastro> I filed it
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/944246
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944246 in charms "Charm Needed: Subway IRC client/server" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> you can just attach your branch there
<jcastro> and one of our experienced charm representives will be along shortly to review
<bkerensa> jcastro: --respository=(path to charm??)
<balloons> ohh subway.. that looks really neat
 * balloons thinks about what it would be like to replace his znc setup with such a thing
<bkerensa> balloons: Exactly right
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> we have a znc for our loco so once this accepted Ill nuke our aws instance and re-deploy with the charm
<balloons> so it will persist properly.. and I can connect to it from my phone, desktop, laptop, etc?
<balloons> and I can configure multi networks and nicknames?
<balloons> and does it make pancakes!?!
<bkerensa> balloons: you could do all of those things I believe except the pancakes :)
<jcastro> bkerensa, --repository=.
<jcastro> and then have it in oneiric/subway
<jcastro> juju deploy --repository . local:subway
<jcastro> should do the trick
<balloons> yea, let me know how it goes the bkerensa and the charm
<balloons> i have ec2 box i would replace znc with your charm for subway
<jcastro> but the  charm needs to be in oneiric/subway from that root
<jcastro> balloons, right, that's what I was thinking
<jcastro> or stick it behind openid
<jcastro> blam, instant "irc shells" for the project.
<jcastro> dinner bbiab
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> did you need me?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-14
<akgraner> jcastro you around?
<cjohnston> 26
<jalcine> 52
<cjohnston> no
<jalcine> 26 exactly?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> since thats what i wanted
<cprofitt> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> cprofitt, pong
<cprofitt> sorry that the link was bad when I sent the email earlier
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cprofitt/sandbox
<cprofitt> fixed now -- had to move the old approval re-write page to archive
<akgraner> cprofitt, no worries :-)
<akgraner> it all works out..
<cprofitt> I was worried you would go add your stuff...
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> it does :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, do you think we could run the packaging guide update more often?
<dholbach> like 4 times a day maybe? :)
<dpm> dholbach, hey, sure :)
<dholbach> nice :-)
<dholbach> muchas gracias
<dpm> give me a few minutes. 4 times a day, then?
<dholbach> that'd be great
<dholbach> we had a couple of bugs fixed and it's a bit strange to have to set the bug to 'fix committed', then wait, wait some more, go to bed, check again, then set to 'fix released' :)
<dpm> yeah, no worries :)
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du gleich mal Zeit ein paar Minuten zu telefonieren?
<jokerdino> is there any other way to adding my blog to planet ubuntu other than the bzr method?
<nigelb> Nope
<jokerdino> thanks for the answer. :)
<jokerdino> i then have to wait until i can access a firewall less network.
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> bzr doesn't work over proxies?
<jokerdino> it's been a pain trying to set up one, i gave up.
<nigelb> sigh. now I know why popey keeps talking about proxy support.
<jokerdino> hah!
<popey> ☺
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<cprofitt> morning
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112802/cannot-receive-updates-or-finish-upgrading-after-interrupted-12-04-install
<jcastro> jo-erlend, Captain Obvious to the rescue!
<jcastro> it's like "have you tried doing what it tells you?"
<jo-erlend> jcastro, I really wanted to provide more information, but I didn't know what to write. :)
<jcastro> well, the error told him what to do!
<jo-erlend> I know.
<jo-erlend> that's why I didn't know what to write, but I also wanted to help. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, feel free to make the answer less obvious, if you feel like it :)
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> he didn't read the error obviously, I doubt he'd read your answer
<jcastro> :)
<dpm> hey all, could you give a hand upvoting http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/qw48n/top_10_ubuntu_app_downloads_for_february_2012/ ? Thanks!
<jo-erlend> hmm...
<jo-erlend> "free apps" means gratis, not free?
<jo-erlend> heh... mhall119, I've got another one for you. http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/03/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-february-2012/
<jo-erlend> mhall119, it suggests that I post my message using the credentials of the previous poster, Rudolf O. :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: gratis, yes
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I don't get any credentials filled in, that's strange
<jo-erlend> ok... Please at least show a GPL icon with free software or something? I'm all for making Ubuntu attractive for the commercially minded, but free software shouldn't become second class either.
<mhall119> hmm GPL wouldn't cover all the libre software
<mhall119> maybe an OSI icon?
<dpm> jo-erlend, sorry for not being too responsive, on a call right now. "free" in that post refers to 0 cost. The list includes both open source and proprietary software.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, something to show that after all, free software has another meaning as well.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: understood
<mhall119> I just don't want to brand BSD licensed apps with a GNU icon, might cause some flaming :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, it might, but that might also be good publicity! :)
<mhall119> meh, if we want that kind of publicity, we'll just talk about Unity some more
<jo-erlend> indeed :)
<mhall119> dpm: what are your thoughts on having an OSI-logo emblem on the download buttons for open-source apps?  It can go either in place of, or below the (FREE) emblem
<mhall119> though the green on orange would clash pretty bad
<jcastro> dpm, upvoted!
<cprofitt> mhall119: I like the denotation of OSI vs. Simply free
<cprofitt> not sure about the icon though
<mhall119> oh, they have a grey-scale icon, that wouold work
<mhall119> http://www.opensource.org/logo-usage-guidelines
<cprofitt> yeah, the greyscale would work
<dpm> mhall119, otp, let me come back to you in a few mins
<dpm> jcastro, thanks!
<s-fox> o/
<mhall119> morning s-fox
<cprofitt> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Good afternoon mhall119 , how are you?
<s-fox> Hello cprofitt , how're you doing today?
<mhall119> s-fox: filling up on coffee to kick-start my day
<dpm> bbl, having late lunch
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 unfortunately I am not going to make the first 30m of our call,  but please go ahead without me
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I will start it
<jcastro> since I need to test my stuff
<balloons> double jcastro again?
<mhall119> one is never enough
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> or one is too many!
<nigelb> double jcastro? be happy. Think of double jono.
<jono> nigelb, oi
<jono> that was uncalled for :-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jono: j/k :)
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> jono: I' imagine that'd be a band right there :P
<jcastro> invites sent
<balloons> o^o
<balloons> ... /loading ../loading
<jcastro> balloons: can someone invite me back in?
<balloons> sure
<balloons> do you have a webcam on your laptop/desktop?
<greg-g> hah, in irssi, this is how this channel is displayed: "4|#ubuntu~unity-team"
<greg-g> "Ubuntu kinda-Unity Team" :)
<greg-g> or, "Ubuntu Mostly-Unity Team"
<cprofitt> greg-g: you forgot Ubuntu Immunity Team
<greg-g> hehe
<popey> greg-g: #ubuntu-impunity-team
<jcastro> cjohnston, I don't get this line
<jcastro> "We offer HTML, Wordpress, Drupal and Django."
<jcastro> where is the html?
<jcastro> cjohnston, this would just be like wordpress, drupal, django, etc.
<cjohnston> sorry.. themes.. for those cms
<cjohnston> jcastro: so instead of duplicating, just make what we have available.bettet
<jcastro> I think you're misunderstanding
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> jono: is there a call tonight @ 11pm UTC ?
<jono> czajkowski, no, it is next scheduled for next week
<jono> but I am going to cancel as I am on vacation
<czajkowski> ah just wondered since last week was cancelled
<jono> np
<czajkowski> grand can head out :)
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<cjohnston> jcastro:  we already have themes acailable.. unless bootstrap does something that our four offerings don't, why duplicate effort
<jcastro> bootstrap isn't just a theme
<jcastro> it's a toolkit for things that don't have themes
<jcastro> like say, charm browsers
<jcastro> and whatever next web project people make that isn't django, wordpress, etc.
<cjohnston> ok. other than theme what else does it provide?
<cjohnston> doesn't it still have to be integrated with the site just like the current html theme would?
<cjohnston> I'm at work on my phone so I can't really look
<jcastro> jono, I have some juju swag to ship to a contributor today so I'll be a bit late after my PT appointment
 * jcastro shall return in 1.5 hours
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> <jono> why would you be shipping this swag?
<jcastro> I am glad you asked
<jono> lol
<jcastro> because *DING* moin charm, that's why
<jono> cool :-)
<jcastro> 56!
<jussi> jcastro: no, 42! :P
<jussi> pleia2: pleia2!!! you bought the wrong machine! http://bit.ly/wLvGf6 :D
<pleia2> jussi: lol
<jussi> pleia2: come on, you cant go past that pink...
<pleia2> jussi: the price point is slightly different :)
<jussi> pleia2: true... but that pink.....
<jussi> :P
 * jussi hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs jussi 
<pleia2> I put pink penguin and princess stickers on it
<jussi> Ive been drooling over that machine for a while...
<pleia2> the ultrabooks are pretty sweet
<czajkowski> wow that is pink!
 * czajkowski adores her ultrabook 
<pleia2> my new laptop has a webcam, maybe I can do google hangous with picture now :)
 * jussi did something cool today :)
<czajkowski> yay
<pleia2> except the part where I roll out of bed 5 minutes before the CC hangout
<pleia2> I'll have to brush my hair or something
<czajkowski> pleia2: then like me run about the place trying to find a that doesnt have stuff hanging about that can be seen
 * pleia2 looks behind her
<jussi> I installd mer/nemo onto my n950. Its actually a lot higher quality than I thought, has a few bugs though
<pleia2> is ok
<czajkowski> I am going to strangle the boy one of these days https://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/179960514988867586/photo/1
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> he's such a fecker
<czajkowski> am tempted to hide the new ipad when it arrives
<czajkowski> I'll be here for delivery :D
<Pendulum> haha
<czajkowski> payba :)
<czajkowski> *payback
<czajkowski> ohhh new box of wine just arrived 12 more to sample :D
<jussi> pleia2: heres a tip for you: http://bit.ly/Ax9mYj
<pleia2> jussi: haha, my office is tidy for real!
<jussi> hehe
<JanC> czajkowski: what "ultrabook" do you have?
<czajkowski> Toshiba Z830
<czajkowski> bought it at xmas in the sale
<czajkowski> for Euro 1K
<JanC> ah, was looking at one of those today (want to buy a new laptop in the next couple of months...)
<JanC> czajkowski: how long does it run on battery?
<czajkowski> 6hrs with no tweeking
<JanC> that sounds okay  ☺
<czajkowski> my main thing was it had to be ultra light
<czajkowski> wasnt gonna lug another laptop around
<czajkowski> this fits into handbag
<JanC> well, it's not the most important for me, but not-too-big is, as is not needing a wall plug all the time  ;)
<JanC> and 13" is a good compromise between a netbook and a bigger laptop
<JanC> especially as they have separate PgUp/Dn & Home/End keys (I hate to have to use "Fn" for that)
<bkerensa> jcastro: you have a chance to test drive the charm?
<jcastro> I have not
<jcastro> bkerensa, I have to pick my wife up from work, you going to be around a while?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I hope to be
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> ok, I'll be back in 25
<jcastro> then I'll get it on
<mhall119> popey: shut it down, you know you want to
<popey> hah
<jcastro> bkerensa, ok back
<jcastro> that took way longer than I hoped. :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: its ok I was fragging while you were gone
<jcastro> ok I'll have clint check it out
<jcastro> so hey normally we have a charm for mongo
<jcastro> you could just depend on it instead of installing it yourself
<jcastro> but it's ok since it would require another instance
<jcastro> also you need -y's in your apt statements
<jcastro> so if there's a prompt it doesn't hang
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok I'll push those changes... The reason I decided not to use the mongo or nodejs charms as depends is because they would not work
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> they are older versions which Subway will not work with
<jcastro> yeah we need to put --user-upstream flags on them
<jcastro> either way juju can't deploy the same charms on the same server (yet)
<jcastro> so what you did was smart
<jcastro> otherwise we'd need 4 nodes to run an IRC client
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> and that would get expensive. :)
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> jcastro: When I finish you can send my swag to one of our loco members :)
<jcastro> no worries
<bkerensa> I dont need any more swag and he really deserves some for all his hard work
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> I have a bunch, I might just send the guys who wrote it a care package
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I literally have a 7' by 6' closet full of swag
<jcastro> hey so does it need to do anything to talk to mongo/node?
<bkerensa> :(
<jcastro> or does the npn install do all that?
<bkerensa> jcastro: yep that handles it all
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> no config
<bkerensa> all of its handled in that charm
<jcastro> ok, and does npm have a -y type thing?
<bkerensa> I had petersed look it over and he said it looks perfect
<jcastro> remember it needs to run unattended every single time
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will have to check
<jcastro> once it's in the store we'll have automated tests on it
<bkerensa> k
<jcastro> so if it ever fails due to something we didn't think of
<jcastro> then you're good
<jcastro> well, "good" as in you'll get an email bothering you that it's broken
<jcastro> :)
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> and then when subordinates land at some point we'll just switch it to use the node/mongo charms
<jcastro> I send chris lea a mail, he might be keen on maintaining the node charm
<jcastro> which means we'd have updated node in the charm store. At all times.
<jcastro> (this is huge)
<bkerensa> I plan on replacing our znc node with a subway node
<bkerensa> much easier
<jcastro> how many people do you have on it?
<bkerensa> well.... only if the subway author implements a growl module
<bkerensa> jcastro: right now 10+
<jcastro> I'd like to deploy this internally on Canonistack for people who hate normal IRC
<jcastro> plus it just looks /awesome/
<bkerensa> jcastro: Canonistack?
<pleia2> I wish a juju charm was all that stood in our way of making people not hate IRC ;)
<jcastro> our work openstack set up
<jcastro> soon lyz, soon!
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> this will all make sense when the store gets online
<jcastro> it's hard to understand "apt for the cloud" when half the commands are still --too --much --of --this oneiric/blah/blah
<bkerensa> jcastro: you should gank the subway github screenshots for the store
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> since I was in them
<jcastro> ok!
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> the only way we convinced my boss to use IRC is that me and the other sysadmin (since moved on) were having all our discussions on IRC and he was missing them
<jcastro> also you need to explicitly open the port
<pleia2> my boss likes phones, weirdo
<bkerensa> jcastro: oh ok
<jcastro> sec, let me find the doc for you
<bkerensa> jcastro: we should make this go viral http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/video-a-users-first-time-with-ubuntu-11-10/
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charm.html#hook-commands-for-opening-and-closing-ports
<jcastro> here you go
<jcastro> "open-port 3000/tcp" should do it
<bkerensa> ok
<jcastro> pleia2, so, as I was thinking about the store landing
<jcastro> I realized I totally failed to communicate why server people will love the charm store
<jcastro> and it wasn't obvious to me until this week
<jcastro> <pleia2> Oh? what is it?
<jcastro> well I am glad you asked
<jcastro> we don't freeze the charm store
<jcastro> when someone wants to update a node charm, or mongo, or cassandra, or whatever
<jcastro> you don't care about the distro
<jcastro> that means anyone who deploys subway will always get the fresh version
<jcastro> for the life of 12.04
<jcastro> this is monumentally different than anything we've ever done
<pleia2> nice :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: why is it called a store?
<bkerensa> are you selling charms?
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> pleia2, found out today I'll be at UDS :-)  Will you have any more of those Ubuntu earrings on you this time?
<jcastro> bkerensa, some people will want to sell charms
<jcastro> but they'll have a hard time competing with free software if it's just junk. :)
<mhall119> akgraner: how much time are you going to have between uds and lcq2-12?
<pleia2> akgraner: yep, I've already talked to Maile about bringing some along :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: What.... make money from Free Open Source Software... Insanity I tell you!
<pleia2> akgraner: and yay for you attending!
<akgraner> mhall119, about 14 days
<bkerensa> jcastro: -y for npm = <petersed> bkerensa: nod idea :/
<akgraner> pleia2, super I need to snag 2 more pair from you.
<jcastro> bkerensa, ok, does npm ever prompt you?
<jcastro> bkerensa, the script needs to be idempotent
<jcastro> damn it, I hate that word!
<pleia2> akgraner: silver or gold?
<akgraner> one each please
<bkerensa> jcastro: no it does not prompt
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will try and push a new revision this weekend with the port opening being defined and some general cleanup plus a improved readme
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> it seems to be well on it's way
<jcastro> and you have another work week so you're looking slick
<nigelb> mhall119: we all know akgraner is a superhero and can pull off Hong Kong and California.
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<bkerensa> Anyone who can pull off Hong Kong and California in such a short turnaround is a Rock Star :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-15
<jono> nigelb, hey
<jono> nigelb, you have some experience with launchpadlib, right?
<Pendulum> nigelb: watch out, jono's going to try to recruit you now :P
<jono> me?
 * jono rubs hands together
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> cjohnston, would you be able to help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts#LoCo_Teams ?
<nigelb> jono: More of launchpad experience than launchpadlib :)
<jono> nigelb, would you mind taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts and adding any notes that could be useful for how we can write these accomplishments?
<jono> I want to start expanding the library of accomplishments
<cjohnston> jono: I don't want to agree to anything.. I start new job next week
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> sure, looking
<jono> cjohnston, aha, gotcha
<jcastro> cjohnston, You check out bootstrap yet? You know you love it
<nigelb> cjohnston: slacker
<jono> thanks nigelb
<cjohnston> jcastro: no.. been home long enough to have 1.5 beers
<jono> my launchpadlib is a little lacking, so I don't really know just how much of LP is exposed
<cjohnston> nigelb: then you do it
<jono> mhall119, yo
<jono> mhall119, can you help write https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts#LoCo_Teams accomplishments?
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> I think it will need someone to be able to talk to loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> should all be available through the API.. do you have someone who could write the scripts if we showed where in the appi
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, basically if you can send me a code fragment that can return True if someone has done of those things, I will create the accomplishments
<jono> the problem I have right now is that I don't know how to talk to the API of l.u.c
<jcastro> man, the ccsm drama is still continuing
<cjohnston> jono: all I know is the scripts that we import live data
<jono> cjohnston, what do you mean?
<cjohnston> jono: we have a script that imports the data from loco.u.c to my local db
<jono> cjohnston, I see, and then your local DB exposes an API?
<cjohnston> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/import-live-data.py
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> I am going to have to hop on a call now, but will check into it later
<cjohnston> ok
<akgraner> mhall119, and nigelb :-P
<jcastro> hi bkerensa
<jcastro> I am in subway!
<cjohnston> 5 dollar foot long!
<jcastro> cjohnston: can you pm me?
<jcastro> I want to see what happens
<cjohnston> mhall119: Hope wants to know what the place we went to Quinn's birthday party is called
<bkerensa> jcastro:
<bkerensa> jcastro: hello... is this using the charm?
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok, this is cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: Dinosaur World
<jcastro> no, I had to rearrange the order of commands in your charm
<jcastro> this is working by hand
<jcastro> I put the comments in the bug report though
<bkerensa> jcastro: Hmm?
<cjohnston> thats what I thought mhall119.. she thought that sounded too simple
<bkerensa> ok
<nigelb> jc	what client?
<cjohnston> subway
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will improve the charm based on your comments in the bug report
<bkerensa> D;
<bkerensa> well I have to go eat meat loaf and watch movies... have a IRL life
<jcastro> apparently also eats some of my chats
<jcastro> :)
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> it's off to a good start though
<jcastro1> nigelb:my irc client is now mongodb powered
<jcastro1> take that!
<nigelb> jcastro1: node.js powered! Can't beat that!
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's Plant City, they don't do complicated
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: jcastro1, whichever identity you may be... awesome setup
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro, jcastro1: going to make improvements now
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> morning
<jono> btw
<jono> for anyone who is interested....
<jono> #ubuntu-accomplishments
<jono> just a small convenience channel for contributors, but everyone is welcome
<czajkowski> cool
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok Bug #944246 is Fix Committed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944246 in charms "Charm Needed: Subway IRC client/server" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944246
<bkerensa> Good night folks
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dpm> I've got a quick question for you
<dpm> I'm working with translation templates in LP
<dpm> and I need to know which source packages are in universe (so that they are disabled in LP) and which ones in main
<dpm> I'm looking at this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884504/
<dpm> the question is, why is there output for a universe line and a main line?
<dholbach> dpm, it seems like the source was moved to main, so stuff in main can depend and build-depend on it, but it wasn't actually pulled in by anything yet?
<dholbach> not sure
<dholbach> it looks like a glitch in the matrix
<dholbach> somebody in #u-devel might be able to help figure it out
<dpm> ok, thanks dholbach!
<czajkowski> anyone else find the stumpleUpon logo similar to anything  else we know http://www.stumbleupon.com/
<popey> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/12/16/did-stumbleupon-copy-juju-logo
<czajkowski> aye but as maco pointed out stumbleupon has alwasy had that deisng just blue and green
<czajkowski> and tbh I didnt know there was a way we had to write JuJu Juju juju
<czajkowski> the logo looks like J is uppercase
<czajkowski> although I do wonder did anyone google the name before it was decided on :)
<czajkowski> images nsfw
<popey> the SU logo has never looked like the juju logo
<popey> previously
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/wp-content/plugins/light-social/stumbleupon.png
<popey> looks nothing like it
<Daviey> czajkowski: There was massive discussion
<dholbach> can somebody please read http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/03/putting-the-ubuntu-development-process-to-the-test/ and see if it's clear?
<cprofitt> reading now
<Daviey> dholbach: makes sense to me, but i might suggest a more formal email address.
<cprofitt> yeah.. looks good to me
<dholbach> Daviey, what are you thinking of?
<cprofitt> I do agree with Daviey... I might use an email alias like devteam@canonical.com
<dholbach> I thought about it, but wasn't sure how long it'd take IS to set  it up
<dholbach> so for this first test run I think this email address will do
<dholbach> it was easy enough for me to set it up :)
<cprofitt> interesting you had the same thoughts as I did Daviey... was just writing my thoughts when you suggested it
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the feedback
<dholbach> I wasn't quite sure if the post in general was clear enough
<czajkowski> crystal clear
<Daviey> dholbach: I'd try IS first, if it were me.. If they can't do it today, then go with your plan.
<dholbach> Daviey, next time ;-)
<Daviey> dholbach: ok
 * dholbach hugs Daviey, cprofitt and czajkowski
<Daviey> group hug *\o/*
 * cprofitt smiles
<AlanBell> interesting article dholbach, I think it is massively too hard to do a simple package
<dholbach> yes, it could definitely be easier and I'm looking forward to seeing the work that is being put into pkgme into action
<dholbach> but for new contributors I wouldn't recommend by starting to package something new (unless that's what they really want)
<dholbach> but to work on existing packages first
<AlanBell> what I wanted to do was package one single solitary python script
<AlanBell> and have it run on login
<AlanBell> I managed to get this kind of functional http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/unity-window-quicklists.deb mostly by reverse engineering other packages to find out what should be in them
<dholbach> yeah, I quite often looked at similar packages beforehand myself when packaging something new
<AlanBell> all the packaging guides seem to assume that the thing is installed with configure;make; make install
<AlanBell> then you build source packages and binary packages, but when the thing is just a script that just runs it kind of doesn't fit that model and I couldn't work out where the right place to start wasw
<AlanBell> anyhow, I should put this in an email really :)
<dholbach> this rules file /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny should work for a lot other cases nicely as well
<dholbach> sure, if you don't have any kind of "build system" (such as a setup.py for instance), you will need to use dh_install to put files into the right place
<dholbach> and maybe an init script to start the script on login
<AlanBell> I was putting a desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/unity-window-quicklists.desktop
<AlanBell> dunno if that is the right thing to do or not
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> so on session start
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense then
<AlanBell> it needs to run after unity is somewhat existing
<AlanBell> well actually probably will hang about waiting for unity to pop up on dbus if it starts first
<dholbach> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/955932
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955932 in ubuntu-packaging-guide "[New] Simple package which ships files (no build system)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> you might want to subscribe to it
<AlanBell> done, thanks
<dholbach> rock and roll
 * dholbach goes back to email madness
<jcastro> Daviey, ping a ling kind sir
<Daviey> jcastro: pong a dong unkind lady. :)
<jcastro> Daviey, hey did we ever decide to merge -cloud and -server?
<jcastro> or should I be on cloud still?
<Daviey> jcastro: I was thinking about that.. lets do it
<jcastro> ok how do we do this?
<Daviey> jcastro: so.. who 'owns' the channel
<jcastro> I dunno man, aren't you like the tech lead or something?
<jcastro> don't you own things?
<Daviey> jcastro: No, i'm not longer a tech lead, jackass.
<Daviey> I forgot everything technical
<Daviey> jcastro: Founder    : kim0
<jcastro> Daviey, wait huh? what's your title?
<Daviey> jcastro: Mr.
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro1> test
<jcastro1> I am not sure I like this yet or not
<jcastro1> nigelb:it "feels" like it needs just a bit more work
<nigelb> jcastro1: a little bit of polish?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it looks pretty
<jcastro> but like, there's no multi server support
<jcastro> and the input box has been glitchy for me
<nigelb> Daviey: have we lost you to the dark side?
<Daviey> nigelb: I was never light! :)
<nigelb> Daviey: hahahaha
<mhall119> nigelb: you've seen summit code, you should know that
<nigelb> lolololol
<Daviey> mhall119: low blow!
<mhall119> :P
<czajkowski> the link to balloons on the track lead is a bit messed up on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/tracks
<mhall119> they all are
<nigelb> who messed up with __unicode__ again?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> theres a bug
<czajkowski> ahh it was working last week as I used that page to get the email addresses o
<mhall119> it'll work until summit gets their real name
<mhall119> cjohnston: make it use lead.lead.user.username in the link
<akgraner> jcastro - I'll be at UDS all week, and I'd like to pass the video interview torch, any thoughts on who I can prep and hand that off to?
<jcastro> hmm, not sure
<jcastro> let me think
<akgraner> k
<cjohnston> I have thoughts but I dont know who is going
<akgraner> just let me know, I want to hand them all the things I learned the last 3 years - and do email introductions to everyone and introduce them to the video guys etc
<jcastro> that's just what you say now
<jcastro> but I know you'll start working on a spreadsheet or welcome packet or something
<akgraner> no - I mean that :-) *sniffle*  *sniffle*
<jcastro> so we might just shoot from the hip just to avoid you writing for 5 days
<akgraner> it's time :-)
<akgraner> I'm concise now - I don't have 5 days to write anything these days
<jcastro> I kind of don't believe you
<akgraner> :-P
<jcastro> hey are you going to posscon?
<czajkowski> why not ask different people so it doesnt land on one person that way different people could give different types of interviews
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I have thought in the past of just signing out the cameras
<czajkowski> jcastro: +1
<jcastro> and letting people just go film things in a more "haphazard" manner
<akgraner> that's fine too - you all go for
<akgraner> for it
<akgraner> I'll step out of it then :-)
<jcastro> as kind of a style thing
<akgraner> have fun!
 * akgraner mentions it no more :-)
<jcastro> like, taping randoom conversations
<jcastro> people talking about stuff in the hallways, etc.
<cjohnston> not everyone wants to be filmed
<cjohnston> someone will get there feelings hurt when one of those people says go away
<jcastro> waivers!
<jcastro> the only person who doesn't sign the video waiver has been doko
<jcastro> also I don't mean just shoving a camera in people's faces.
<jcastro> like, more loose, "Oh hey so I was hanging out here and Joe smith walked by, wotcha working on?"
<cjohnston> I think there are two different things going on here... Amber is talking about the Mark and Jane, Pete and Rick interviews, your talking about the Joe Smith interviews.. I think both are great, but can't be mixed
<cjohnston> I think there is still a place for what she was doing
<jcastro> true dat
<cjohnston> but your idea is a cool one that I think would be good as well
<cjohnston> In the end edit all of the "informal" interviews into one video
<mhall119> blair-witch meets UDS?
<cjohnston> would be really awesome
<jcastro> hah yeah
<jcastro> maybe just one or two cameras
<cjohnston> Kinda like the video from Brussels, just with audio
<jcastro> and give them to select people
<jcastro> right!
<jcastro> people we know will be clever and crazy
<jcastro> and see what happens
<jcastro> but not overcommit, in case it ends up being dumb
<mhall119> I wonder if novacut will be usable for editing them after UDS
<mhall119> that'd be pretty awesom....um, I mean..incredible
<akgraner> Will novacut be at UDS?
<jcastro> I thought they were LDSers these days
<jcastro> mhall119, we outsource all the editing
<mhall119> they're mormons?
<cjohnston> wow
<jcastro> no, linaro dude
<cjohnston> jcastro: that's LCers
<mhall119> ^^
<jcastro> oh
<cjohnston> they have a cool name
<jcastro> well, you know what would be awesome if we had the bandwidth and stuff
<jcastro> is just have each room be a google on air thing.
<cjohnston> uh oh
<jcastro> if they really worked though
<cjohnston> jcastro: LC did it..
<cjohnston> not the on air part i dont think
<cjohnston> but hangouts
<cjohnston> inssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstead of irc
<jcastro> I wanted to try it at last UDS with Sean to figure out how nice it could be
<jcastro> but ran out of time
<cjohnston> remove a couple "s"'s
<jcastro> new keyboard time?
<cjohnston> no. its synergy..
<jcastro> ok, I've procastinated on this alice charm long enough, I'm going to finish it
<cjohnston> when I'm using a bunch of BW it does that
<jcastro> Daviey, I'm just going to push the charm with whatever is in the distro
<jcastro> you upgrading it won't affect the charm anyway
<jcastro> unless your planning on renaming the package? Which I don't think you'd do
<Daviey> nope
<popey> "You have been unsubscribed from ubuntu users mailing list"
<popey> Aaaand.. relax.
<cjohnston> popey: just delete it
<jcastro> cjohnston, I'm around, I don't think mim's is up yet
<cjohnston> gotcha
<jcastro> popey, more drama?
<popey> nope
<popey> just quit
<cjohnston> jcastro: LP is wanting to know the status of summit
<akgraner> jcastro - we use hangouts for Connect :-)
<cjohnston> $$ is outside of my world, so I have no idea how to reply, but I think that's kinda the current hold
<jcastro> I was under the impression that this was in process of being handed over to you already?
<jcastro> oh I see the  mail now
<jcastro> cjohnston, ok let's ambush mims as soon as he's around
<cjohnston> like I said, I think the hold isn't him, I think its where to put it
<jcastro> no we solved that
<jcastro> we have an account and everything
<cjohnston> hhhhhoh
<cjohnston> well, no one has told me that
<jcastro> just need to fire it up and ssh-id-import or whatever
<jcastro> hmm ok let's catch up as soon as he's around then
<cjohnston> well, fire it up, install it and we will go
<cjohnston> :-P
<jcastro> Daviey, any insight? I knew you were talking about this the other day with mark. ^
<jcastro> popey, so I opened the archive link
<jcastro> and  then scanned the topics
<jcastro> and then closed the tab
<jcastro> popey, I think this post summarizes it wonderfully
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-February/257101.html
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-March/258327.html
<cjohnston> jcastro: so mims is going to set it all up, ssh-import-id me and then everythings golden, no?
<jcastro> right
<cjohnston> sweet
<jcastro> I thought that's what he was doing the other day
<jcastro> no worries
<cjohnston> so EOD should be doable
<jcastro> he's a physics guy, perfectionist.
<jcastro> yeah but don't tell them EOD until we talk to him
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I don't plan on replying
<cjohnston> curious for my own planning
<jcastro> popey, I seriously don't understand why we let usenetism's trample all over our resources.
<jcastro> when we know the real answer is that using a mailing list for user support is dumb.
<popey> feel free to propose shutting it down :D
<jcastro> after my ccsm dogpile is complete.
<cjohnston> popey saying shutt down a mailing list is the same as jcastro saying delete the wiki
<jcastro> yeah I can imagine you hooking someone up with ubuntu
<jcastro> and then asking for help
<jcastro> and then getting yelled at because their mail isn't set properly
<jcastro> and somehow, that's their fault.
<jcastro> whatever "set properly" is
<jcastro> which is awesome, because the guy is using gmail, which automatically  hides all the bottom posted stuff anyway
<jcastro> anyway I am preaching to the choir
<czajkowski> I like bottom posting :/
<czajkowski> It is kinda annoying following a thread to have people top post tbh when you're trying to track things, but given we got hammered into it at uni it just makes sense to me
<jcastro> right but for devel lists people know how to do that already
<jcastro> I'm talking about end user things
<czajkowski> jcastro: oss ml etiquette :)
<cjohnston> yp
<jcastro> so ... don't send users to the mailing list.
<czajkowski> I've even on a list atm wiht popey and others and 2 big FOSS heads top post it's just gah! at times
<cjohnston> yo
<czajkowski> jcastro: nope not saying that at all, but once it's pointed out to someone or it's somewhere to read
<czajkowski> ml are a great tool to get help from
<czajkowski> or have good discussions
<Daviey> jcastro: sorry, talking about what now?
<jcastro> Daviey, summit for LF
<cjohnston> LP
<czajkowski> LC
<czajkowski> TB
<czajkowski> CC
<czajkowski> :)
<Daviey> jcastro: Oh.. i don't know.. best speak to m_3 about it
 * cjohnston is going to take czajkowski's throttling power
<jcastro> Daviey, you always conveniently disappear
<jcastro> m_3, ok so the LF person sent us a mail
<jcastro> asking how we're doing
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no idea what you're talking about :) I thought it was throw out 2 letters :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: Daviey is soon to be the leeeeeead deeeeeeeeeeeeveloperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr of Summit
<jcastro> m_3, and I was thinking maybe we can give this thing to chris soon
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I think the problem is that especially people who aren't already technical have been trained to top post. It's only on tech related ML that I see top posting frowned upon and if you're non-technical and every other list you're on uses top posting, then how are you going to remember to bottom post on that one list?
<cjohnston> not that i can type
<jcastro> and let him go nuts on it
<m_3> jcastro: yup, we got the account set up... jsut need to walk Chris through setup and running it from juju
<jcastro> woo
<Daviey> jcastro: I am the mysterious monkey
<jcastro> so should we just do this?
<m_3> jcastro: high latency atm (conference)
<jcastro> k
<m_3> cjohnston: what's your timezone?
<cjohnston> est
<cjohnston> 3 hour drive from jcastro
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye I had to explain to the sister why stuff was on the bottom as it was just habit now I switch to top for family and close mates but thats it.
<jcastro> cjohnston, ok so let's set up a handoff session with you and mims
<m_3> cjohnston: ok, I'll hit you before eod today eastern time
<cjohnston> ok
<m_3> need maybe half hour to go over managing the env (?)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I need to be able to be free by 1700 today, so anytime in the next 5 hours should be good.. 20 minutes notice if possible please :-)
<jcastro> cjohnston, hey how did we backup the data in summit before?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> lol, backup, you're funny jcastro
<jcastro> hey alright, so even if we added rudimentary backups it'd be way better than what we had before?
<m_3> cjohnston mhall119 that's more of an issue with running it in ec2 now
<mhall119> yeah
<jcastro> yeah, like east had a hiccup this morning
<mhall119> m_3: a pgdump should do
<jcastro> just what I wanted to hear
<m_3> I'll add cjohnston and mhall119 to the environment... then we can walk through spinning it up/down... ssh pgdumps... etc
<m_3> we could do some fancier snapshots and stuf if it makes sense
<m_3> but we definitely need to go through the main failure modes once you guys can manage the site and get it themed
<m_3> cjohnston: what's your lp id?
<jono> mhall119, going to be a few mins late, stuck on a call
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston
<mhall119> jono: np
<jono> creating hangout
<dpm> jcastro, so I've been reluctant to use trello because I don't want to keep track actions in two different places - LP and somewhere else, but I showed it to some translations guys and they were happy to give it a go, so I'd like to try it. So how does this work for community teams? Do we create an Ubuntu Translations Trello or something, or do we just join the general community one?
<jcastro> hey so I created an organization called "ubuntu"
<jcastro> you would just make whatever boards you want under that
<jcastro> however you want
<m_3> mhall119: launchpad id?
 * mhall119 <---
<m_3> doh, nevermind
<m_3> :)
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> dpm, there's no real right way to use it as far as I can tell, but probably making a translations board is a good start
<jcastro> I try to keep mine organized by overarching specs
<jcastro> dpm, ok I added you to "ubuntu" you should be able to just create a board in it
<dpm> jcastro, cool, thanks :)
<jcastro> I did try to make one huge board once
<jcastro> that would track all of our stuff
<jcastro> but it got crazy
<dpm> :)
<dpm> jcastro, does the user profile uses gravatar or something, or do I need to upload a pic?
<dpm> *use
<jcastro> gravatar afaict
<jcastro> or actually, it might be google
<dpm> weird, it doesn't seem to get my picture. I logged in with my google account
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> if you go on "account"
<jcastro> and hover over your pic
<jcastro> there's a "change avatar"
<dpm> yeah, I was there, but other than allowing me to upload a picture, I don't see any other options
<popey> jcastro: we started using trello for our "OggCamp" event coming up ☺
<jcastro> cool!
<jcastro> popey, did you see strapello?
<jcastro> marcoceppi made it
<jcastro> http://strapello.com/user/jorgecastro
<dpm> jcastro, is there any way to mark something as "blocked", or should it just be put under Doing?
<jcastro> well you can assign colors to cards
<jcastro> or you could make a column called "blocked"
<popey> no
<jcastro> dpm, if you hover over a card hit the number keys
<jcastro> 1, 2, etc.
<jcastro> it lets you assign colors to cards, you could then say "if you're doing something and it's block, mark it red" or whatever
<dholbach> you can name those colours too so it becomes clearer what they mean
<jcastro> 111right
<dpm> ah, cool
 * dpm reads the help
<jcastro> https://trello.com/shortcuts
<jcastro> it's like unity, it's all about the shortcuts!
<jcastro> dpm, what I am hoping for once lp work items land is to be able to just sync them
<jcastro> so I can have my cake and eat it too
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, what you showed us on demo day was awesome, and it was what made me think of actually using it.
<dpm> btw, can you add me to the community team board, or is there any way I can add myself?
<jcastro> I think there's a way to add yourself
<jcastro> but I just added you since I have it open
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<jcastro> dpm, I keep the board I am working on open on my tablet so it's in my face all the time
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, any trello 101 tips you want to share, I'm all ears :)
<jcastro> I need to finish this charm but perhaps tomorrow we can swap tips?
<jcastro> maybe get dholbach all up in there, I know he has awesome tips
<jcastro> marcoceppi perhaps as well?
<dholbach> sorry, I'm in the middle of 5 things right now - what are we talking about?
<jcastro> dholbach, hang out tomorrow, swap some trello tips?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I have many
<dholbach> I didn't even figure out the shortcuts :)
<dpm> jcastro, I'm off tomorrow and it's bank holiday on monday here, perhaps tuesday or some other day next week?
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'd love to hear YOUR tips though
<jcastro> and we'll put on some deadmau5
<jcastro> and rock it
<jcastro> dholbach, I got his DVD, I have it on repeat basically
<dholbach> I'll never forgive him his comments about DJs
<jcastro> it's ok, it's about the head
<jcastro> and the music
 * dholbach rolls eyes
<dholbach> :-P
<jcastro> this guy is a gateway drug
<jcastro> I totally want to get more into this
<czajkowski> dpm: do you get paddys day on MOnday
<jono> dholbach, so in terms of the sponsorship
<jono> I think we should put a a page on status.ubuntu.com/sponsorship that shows the sponsorship queue graph, maybe lists the items, and explains how people can get involved and help
<jono> I think it should also list the people who did sponsorship work each month
<dholbach> jono, that might be a bit trickier to get it on there as I don't have access to that machine - qa.u.c I can do right now
<jono> dholbach, right, maybe if we can get it up on the qa machine first and then move it to status later?
<jono> dholbach, but I think it only needs that one graph on there
 * dholbach nods
<jono> but then we can corral the community around that one graph
<jono> and provide a sense of shared ownership
<jono> make sense?
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> czajkowski, it's rather this -> http://0.tqn.com/d/gospain/1/0/k/Q/-/-/DSC_3051.JPG
<dpm> it's called the Falles festival, but it's actually just an excuse to set things on fire
<dpm> a crazy bunch, the people from Valencia
<czajkowski> dpm: sweeet you ge tthe setting things on fire ,we get the going for drinks :D win win as long as the two are not done on the same day
<jono> dpm, looks like a typical Friday night
<jono> :-)
<dpm> yeah, that's just the warm up, literally speaking
<czajkowski> it's really warm in london today
<czajkowski> first day not wearing uggs
<czajkowski> and no jumper or jacket
<jono> czajkowski, does the new work item feature allow assignments? I don't see it on https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint?action=show&redirect=WorkItems#workitems
<czajkowski> jono: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/work-items-in-blueprints
<czajkowski> let me just ask
<jono> czajkowski, I read that and it doesnt say anything about assignments
<czajkowski> jono: mrevell says its the same as before he just left it outta the help file by accident, and is not fixing it
<czajkowski> jono: format is same as before
<jono> czajkowski, cool
<jono> you may want to fix this in the docs, I think a lot of people will ask the same
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> jono: he;s fixing it now
<czajkowski> you were the only one otta all the mails I sent to comment :) clearly you read my emails
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> brb, taking the dog for a walk
<jcastro> bkerensa, ok I've updated my Alice IRC  charm as well.
<jcastro> bkerensa, we'll suffer through the reviews together!
<marcoceppi> dholbach jcastro just let me know if you want some tips :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, I think they (and you) are the pros, it's rather me who might need the tips :)
<jono> czajkowski, so does this WI feature on LP show reporting or summaries of work items?
<jono> czajkowski, do you have an example BP with work items using the system?
<cjohnston> I dont think its used yet
<czajkowski> jono: no as we had to hold off till 12.04 release
<czajkowski> salgado may have a sample one for linaro
<jono> czajkowski, ok, so it basically only provides a different text box today for work items
<cjohnston> jono: AFAIK its just going to be another text box, just like the current whiteboard... but it checks to see if they are valid on save
<jono> cjohnston, ahh
<jono> cjohnston, btw, can I ask you to work with dholbach as I want to get Daniel's sponsorship queue graph on status.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> so kind-of a mix of the current whiteboard plus the greasemonkey script
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<jono> cjohnston, dholbach will be in touch about it
<cjohnston> jono: I don't know when I'll be able to do any work on it.. if he just needs guidance then probably
<cjohnston> I'm maxed out for the time being
<jono> cjohnston, np
<jono> dholbach should be able to do it
<dholbach> jono, I'm working right now on simplifying the scripts to just show that one graph and just show the people who worked on sponsorship last month
<dholbach> jono, it'll be a bit of work, but I'm on it and blog about it later on
<jono> thanks dholbach
<cjohnston> jcastro: my plenary idea, improving askjorge.info
 * mhall119 recommens keeping cjohnston offstage at all plenaries
<cjohnston> jcastro: I see askmike.info
<cjohnston> in our future
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> stupid question
<jcastro> this upcoming UDS
<jcastro> Q right?
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> still waiting to hear what Q means
<jcastro> jono, do you want to set a deadline for submissions?
<jono> jcastro feel free to choose something
<jcastro> I was thinking something like, the week prior to UDS
<jcastro> ok
<cjohnston> jcastro: a cool thing that we did at Connect was training sessions...they took place in the plenary room, on whatever topic someone wanted to train on.. they were scheduled in summit, so they had to be approved
<jcastro> I am sending a mail to -devel on an idea to do something cool in the plenary room
<jcastro> wait about 5 minutes!
<jono> jcastro I want to confirm plenaries early
<jono> like two or three weeks before
<cjohnston> i not on devel
<cjohnston> and i dont want to subscribe :-P
<jcastro> april 25 is 2 weeks priot
<jcastro> err, prior, how's that?
<jono> cjohnston, read the archives
<jono> jcastrofine with me
<jcastro> rock
<jono> brb
<cjohnston> jono: shush
<cjohnston> :-P
<jono> :-)
<jono> I also want to run a leadership event at UDS again
<jono> brb phone
<cjohnston> O
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> I'd like to see the leadership summit be leaders throught both Ubuntu and Canonical speaking about things that they have done and what works for them, etc.. less roundtable like it was last time
<cjohnston> motivation, leadership skills, tools for leaders, stuff like that
<JanC> my "leadership style" is based on chaos theory (I think)  :P
<jo-erlend> we need politics in Ubuntu. Some of us are passionate about it. We should have an area where we can argue.
<jalcine> Oh boy.
<jo-erlend> I know. But we can't be a real community without it.
<czajkowski> yes we can perfectly well
<jo-erlend> I don't think we can. From a purely pragmatical standpoint, it will allow us to show the differences. But from  a purely communal standpoint, we allow contributors to be human as well as members of a technical society.
<czajkowski> it's far too controversal and ends up upsetting many people which isnt productive or welcoming
<jalcine> Well, the only kind of political disagreement I can see would be the DE war.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> good night :)
<JanC> well, it should be "out of band" for shure
<JanC> for sure
<jalcine> Unity vs. GNOME Shell vs. OpenBox vs. KDE vs. XFCE vs. etc..
<jalcine> Heh, that starts up a flame.
<jo-erlend> consider Ryan. I consider his views to be perfectly compatible with Ubuntus views, except for the fact that he wants me to die because I don't believe in his ideas. But that's fine. I have no doubt that he is passionate about Ubuntu.
<jalcine> Don't get me wrong, I like the idea,
<jalcine> but i iz too scared of it.
<jo-erlend> again, from a purely pragmatic perspective; do you understand the benefit of letting people like that feeling that Ubuntu is their new church, even if we're a secular meritocracy?
<jo-erlend> we can't do that if they have no outlet.
<AlanBell> not sure I like the software/religion comparison really
<jo-erlend> it wasn't a comparison. It was an ackknowledgement of the fact that we're all humans. We share a passion for Ubuntu, but that doesn't mean we're all anachists, communists or anything else.
<jo-erlend> AlanBell, how would you go about selling the concept of humanity without acknowledging the concept of faith? I consider "faith" to be an illness. You don't know why Ubuntu is so important to me. We should allow people to say why they are fighting for Ubuntu. We are strong enough to handle the differences. But we must separate community from development.
<AlanBell> hmm, I just think they are different things. It is a bit rude to preach on a software mailing list, and it is probably bad form to think in a church
<AlanBell> doesn't mean people can't be enthusiastic about software
<jo-erlend> We need to take everything to the next level now, because we're going to need it. We need to take community to the next level, as well as the quality of software we create.
<mhall119> that isn't the next level
<mhall119> that's like, 5 levels down, it would be a regression
<jo-erlend> that's a highly interesting thing to say, I think. Can you elaborate?
<mhall119> politics isn't about argument, it's about building, and that's what we're currently doing
<mhall119> going back to arguing over stuff that doesn't improve anything is going backwards
<jo-erlend> exacrly. What we should be doing, is allow all those new contributors to build _on_ Ubuntu and not just _in_ it.
<mhall119> we want them to build Ubuntu, not argue over it
<jo-erlend> no. If we do that, then we loose.
<jo-erlend> we want people to argue over Ubuntu, because that makes people curious about what we are. And we want people to build _on_ Ubuntu because not everyone shares our ideals. But we should never reject maps to success. And that's what people provide, whether they're fundamentalistic christian or just simple anachists like I am.
<mhall119> I've never seen two guys arguing and thought "Hey, I want to join in and be a part of that"
<mhall119> no arguments, jfdi and let your work live or die by it's own merit, not yours
<jo-erlend> are you serious, or is this just an academic joke I haven't heard?
<mhall119> I'm saying I'm not drawn towards negative attitudes
<mhall119> are you?
<jo-erlend> no. Do you think you can prevent them?
<mhall119> not all of them, no
<jo-erlend> I don't believe in obfuscation.
<mhall119> I have a fire extinguisher in my house for a reason :) doesn't mean I want to encourage house fires
<jo-erlend> what prevents us from enforcing the CoC in the community contexts?
<mhall119> the point of the CoC isn't enforcement, that's the last resort
<mhall119> the CoC is for guidance
<jo-erlend> to me, it is in all contexts, regardless of any oaths or legally binding signatures.
<mhall119> If you want to engage people, privately or in a dedicated group, that's fine, but I don't think we should be encouraging political debate as part of our core culture
<jo-erlend> yes, but why do you want them to be held outside of the Ubuntu context?
<mhall119> we should encourage initiative, passion, helpfulness and respect, not disagreement
<mhall119> The same reason I want discussions of cooking to be held outside of Ubuntu, and discussions of muscle cars, or anything else that takes the focus away from what we're building here
<jo-erlend> but you do acknowledge the fact that some people write from right to left?
<jo-erlend> isn't that the biggest cultural difference in the world?
<mhall119> not even close
<mhall119> but we can write code to allow left to right, and right to left
<mhall119> we can't write code to solve political or religious problems
<jo-erlend> do you think two people can really bond without knowing who the other is?
<mhall119> I think two people can know who the other is without arguing or debating their respective beliefs
<mhall119> in fact, I *know* they can
<jo-erlend> if we limit Ubuntu to a technical issue, I agree. But I think Ubuntu is much more. If it was just another name of a group of GNU geeks, I would never have been enthused to begin with.
<mhall119> if you want to know people's political or religious beliefs and you want to talk to them about it, that's fine, I do it kind of a lot
<jo-erlend> we are not without belief. None of us. Let's face it. It is that simple. We believe in something.
<mhall119> right, we all believe in Ubuntu and open software and free culture, so let's focus on that, because that's a much better thing to bring to the world than more political debate
<jo-erlend> some of us believe more in Ubuntu than we believe in free software. And some of us believe more in free software than we do in Ubuntu. And that definitely splits it in two. Is it interesting to know which part I belong to?
<mhall119> I don't see how you can split the two
<jo-erlend> the reason for that is that noone has explained it to you. And the reason noone has, is the simple fact that we don't talk about it.
<mhall119> if you want to talk about it, I'm game, PM me
<mhall119> but let's not institutionalize it
<jo-erlend> happy to discuss it in private, but this is a discussion about whether or not people should discuss them at all. If they should; why does it have to be in private?
<mhall119> because it doesn't help Ubuntu
<greg-g> jo-erlend: Focusing on the differences in people is an interesting academic exercise, butnot something that has been shown to actually improve how a group of individuals work.
<jo-erlend> that is a claim that must be proven if it should have any value.
<jo-erlend> greg-g, I know it's an interesting challenge. I live in Norway. But I would expect Ubuntu to be even more interesting.
<greg-g> not really a response, but ok
<greg-g> look, it is this simple: Having a group of diverse people produces better results than a homogenous group. HOWEVER, that is only true when you don't focus on the things which make the individuals different. That makes many feel uncomfortable/singled out (no matter how you do it, no matter how indirectly).
<jono> I believe we should keep politics out of Ubuntu
<jono> if people want to discuss politics, fine, but lets not make a formal part of the community
<jcastro> Making everyone join the KISS Army though ...
<jcastro> I'm for that.
<bkerensa> jono: But I enjoy your opinions on Santorum
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa wanders off
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> oh wait hey ben
<jcastro> I'm getting you a review asap.
<jcastro> bkerensa, it's looking real good now
<bkerensa> jcastro: I have to go.... or I will miss free sushi and booze courtesy of Dreamhost?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> I would be surprised if you're not in the charm store by tomorrow
<jcastro> no worries, just wanted to update you
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> jono, rush documentary status?
<jono> jcastro still not seen it yet
<jcastro> it
<jcastro> it's ok if you skipped it to watch Bonn Scott.
<jcastro> you watched that at least?
<jcastro> jono, http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/mother-of-god-meme.jpg
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<dholbach> h inig
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> bah, typing is hard
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Already celebrating for Friday eh
<bkerensa> good night!
<dholbach> night bkerensa
<czajkowski> Aloha
<s-fox> Hello
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro, balloons all set for demo day?
<jcastro> LETS DO THIS
<balloons> CLOSE!
<dholbach> yep
<czajkowski> https://www.facebook.com/questions/326779177369296/  what would you like to hear more of from launchpad :)
<jcastro> technoviking, has IS told you any new updates?
<jcastro> or should I ping?
<technoviking> should ping, no change since Saturday. Test forums running fine except for LP/SSO login
<jcastro> technoviking, what's broken about the SSO?
<jcastro> mhall119, johnlea sent me a mail that should have been sent to you, fwd'ed
<jcastro> also, time sensitive!
<jcastro> also, looks awesome!
<technoviking> test server had an error, and still need help get the login launchpad.net link showing up in vB4
<technoviking> the vB3 instruction don't work
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> so are we stuck waiting on something?
<jcastro> like, are they looking at the problem?
<technoviking> jcastro:unknown
<technoviking>  probably need a php guru to figure it out
<jono> jcastro will be two mins
<s-fox> technoviking,  Query: Is the new theme backwards compatible?
<technoviking> to vB3?
<jcastro> jono, no worries
<s-fox> I know it is just css, but it depends on all the ids / classes on the html
<s-fox> technoviking,  Yes.
<technoviking> no, the theme structure is completely different
<s-fox> Shame
<jono> jcastro invite sent
<jcastro> odd, I don't see it yet
<jcastro> I usually get it right away
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/d0d9b4d73b0fa6d79f3b86697d54918ac6d70c05?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<jono> jcastro^
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> it's time to start into the weekend
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone
<dholbach> and see you next week
<dholbach> hugs hugs
<pleia2> have a nice weekend dholbach :)
<dholbach> you too :)
<pleia2> is there an official list of the default keybindings in unity for 12.04 somewhere yet? (I keep finding nice lists for older releases but some of them have changed)
<dholbach> pres super and keep it pressed :)
<pleia2> yeah, but there are more of them than that
<czajkowski> ohhh that's handy to know
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<pleia2> czajkowski: haha, yeah, got a few "WOW NICE!" comments from hold-down-super at our Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday :)
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<dholbach> seeeeeeeeee youuuuuuuuu
<cjohnston> jono, jcastro: one idea that came out of Connect, and may be a good thing at UDS was to have a "help desk" type email address for problems during UDS. That address forwards to a group of selected individuals so who could take care of the issues.. For example, if there is an issue with WiFi, or one of the projectors goes down, issue with summit, etc.. That way people can report issues and not spend a bunch o
<cprofitt> wow... just had a lock down at my school district
<cjohnston> :-/
<jcastro> we have a UDS mailing list
<jcastro> perhaps use it more?
<jcastro> but make an alias like "help@uds.ubuntu.com"
<nigelb> jc[B/ws 30
<cjohnston> jcastro: this was a seperate email address with Connect because not everyone needs to know that the projector in room X broke... it would create a bunch of noise on that ML IMO...
<cjohnston> or could create a bunch of noise
<jcastro> hmm ok
<jcastro> so something like, it would  be IS, the front deskers, and other planners?
<jcastro> I'm dreadfully busy right now, but if you file an RT and give me the # I can get back to it later today
<cjohnston> ya.. they have IS, front desk, me (i dont know why), a couple of the managers, not sure what else.
<cjohnston> jcastro: just ping me when you have time and we will talk a little more about it, then I'll file an RT after we flesh a few things out
<jcastro> nod
<cprofitt> we had four suspects ditch their vehicle at one of the schools and run in to the school -- the doors are supposed to be locked
<cprofitt> they recovered two hand guns
<cjohnston> wow
<jono> cjohnston, good idea
<cprofitt> man... tonight will be an interesting night to have a chat with the kids
<cprofitt> every building in the district went in to lockdown... all eight
<cjohnston> jono: I'm trying to get a list of everyone that was added to the Linaro list (or atleast a reason that they were added).. jono I'm trying to think of the easiest way to do this setup as we don't have control of email addresses like they do (they can add people on the fly)..
<cjohnston> Could you think over who should be on the list and I'll add them to the RT please?
<pleia2> cprofitt: wow, glad no one was hurt
<cprofitt> me too
<cjohnston> cprofitt: unfortunatly down here we get that a few times a month.. not the whole district, but a school or two
<pleia2> never a dull moment at US public schools :\
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<jono> cjohnston, I will see if I can, but I head out on vacation on Monday
<jono> otherwise, jcastro can help
<cjohnston> jono: must be nice.. going anywhere?
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, going to Italy
<cjohnston> wow
<cjohnston> very nice
<cjohnston> take me?
<jcastro> jono, there better be a Rush documentary on the laptop for the trip over.
<jono> jcastro totally :-)
<cprofitt> jono: enjoy the trip dude
<jono> thanks cprofitt :-)
<jono> I am ready for a vacation :-)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I understand that jono ... I get to that point each summer
<Atlantic777> How do you call people who want to have everything, wiki, mail, forum, mailing list, irc, twitter etc. even if they don't need it? :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: another subway revision likely coming out the pipeline soon
<jcastro> \o/
<bkerensa1> test 1 2 3
<bkerensa1> juju test
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen, 2 answers in one question? Confused.
<bodhi_zazen> yea, one for the acutual question, another for the actual problem (OP needs an initrd)
<bodhi_zazen> Seems two answers is less confusing
<jcastro> maybe add something on top of each?
<bodhi_zazen> I'm trying to use initrd from a livecd on my ubuntu install. Deleted it accidently.
<jcastro> (since you can't AU chat I'm just pinging you here, hope that's ok)
<bodhi_zazen> from the comments ^^
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, that is great
<bodhi_zazen> AU chat does not work well with the proxy server my IT dept uses
<cprofitt> hey bodhi_zazen - saw you on AskUbuntu again
<cprofitt> on that UFW question...
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-17
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro http://askubuntu.com/questions/113605/how-to-extract-initrd-img-from-a-livecd
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo cprofitt
<jcastro> yeah also earlier I kind of overbutchered one of your answers to point to similar answer you had posted.
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: do you know enough about IP tables to guide that question?
<cprofitt> I am thinking he might be missing or blocking a loopback
<bodhi_zazen> What question cprofitt ?
<cprofitt> getting link now
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111009/why-is-ufw-blocking-akismet
<bodhi_zazen> ask swift to pastebin his or her ufw rules
<bodhi_zazen> The rules they posted make no sense as askimet works on my server with simple iptables rules covered by the posted ufw rules
<cprofitt> Seret is the question answer... and he did post his UFW rules
<cprofitt> yeah... I saw no issues with the UFW rules either... that is what made me curious about a loopback or other configuration issue
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro I am sort of waiting on that question to see if the OP needs to use a chroot
 * jcastro nods
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: would having him turn logging help help?
<bodhi_zazen> cprofitt: have him sudo iptables -Z
<bodhi_zazen> try to connect to askimet
<bodhi_zazen> then post
<cprofitt> k
<bodhi_zazen> sudo iptables -L -v -n | pastebin
<bodhi_zazen> That will show the dropped packets in iptables, could be a problem with the default rules in ufw
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro I still think we could make use of #askubuntu =)
<jcastro> iirc lfaraone registered that
<jcastro> but we never really used it
<jcastro> actually it might have been #ubuntu-stackexchange
<bodhi_zazen>  #ubuntu-stackexchange is it
<cprofitt> jcastro: is there, to your knowledge any policy regarding the use of ones real name?
<cprofitt> for the Ubuntu Community?
<jcastro> not afaik
<jcastro> I saw the question too
<jcastro> we don't care afaict.
<cprofitt> that is what I thought... but felt I should ask.
<jcastro> However, I am pretty sure if you didn't want people to know who you really are that we'd have a hard time booking UDS sponsorship for "ninjakitten" or whatever your fake name is though
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112434/is-there-a-real-name-policy-in-the-ubuntu-community/113613
<cprofitt> that is why I was asking
<JackyAlcine> afaict?
<JackyAlcine> as far as I can tell.
<JackyAlcine> noice.
<cprofitt> yep
<bodhi_zazen> JackyAlcine: you might also like tl;Dr.
<bodhi_zazen> JackyAlcine: you might also like tl;dr
<cprofitt> tl;dr is very nice
<JackyAlcine> o.o
<jcastro> tl;dr is my favorite
 * JackyAlcine feels like he's not part of some secret club, lol.
<jcastro> cprofitt, we don't have an official policy as far as I know
<jcastro> Oli's answer seems to be spot on to me, I didn't even know we had a policy to be rescinded in 2k8 wrt. Launchpad real names
<cprofitt> yeah... Oli's answer does look good... I only added mine due to the GPG stuff
<cprofitt> would I have been able to add that to OLIs answer?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> "improve this answer" at the bottom of his
<bkerensa> jcastro:  I think though it would be curious to see if someone got approved for membership if their membership app used the name "Frodo Baggins"
<cprofitt> jcastro: I do not see that... just link edit flag
<bkerensa> and a ten minute e-mail
<cprofitt> and add comment
<bodhi_zazen> Frodo Badggins - Ubuntu user #2
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Smeagel ?
<cprofitt> jcastro: I did an edit with the reason -- is that what you meant?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I saw it in the queue
<jcastro> done
<cprofitt> cool... I will do that from now on
<jcastro> oh I messed up, "improve this answer" is for anonymous users and stuff
<jcastro> for you it probably assumes you know what edit means
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> Smeagel Slackware user #2
<bkerensa> oh I found a bug in AskUbuntu :P when you try and edit a comment and you hit enter it will not start a new line =/
<bodhi_zazen> no new lines for comments, I even tried \n
<cprofitt> bkerensa: not a bug... its a missing feature
<cprofitt> :-)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Is askubuntu self hosted or apart of the network?
<cprofitt> I assume that stackexchange hosts it...
<jcastro> they do
<cjohnston> jcastro: you unbusy now?
<jcastro> let's do this
<jcastro> note, I am 4 hours past EOD, so beer is involved.
<jcastro> this is how dedicated I am to you chris
<cjohnston> I love you too
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you dont have to
<cjohnston> its up to you
<jcastro> girl's night out for jill
<jcastro> it's you and me buddy
<cjohnston> aww
<cjohnston> jcastro: so who should be on this list
<jcastro> IS.
<jcastro> ~uds-planners
<cjohnston> what part of IS, a person, a group of people
<jcastro> we should ask sean
<jcastro> local IS probably, not like, RT
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> I got it
<cjohnston> what
<jcastro> add the local IS folks to ~uds-organizers
<jcastro> and we just turn on the mailing list for that in LP, and then alias "help@uds.ubuntu.com" to that mailing list
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> that gets IS, marianna/meesh, track leads, and anyone who cares about scheduling anything
<jcastro> that inadvertanly includes the techboard, but that's ok
<cprofitt> man... it is real interesting seeing you guys work...
<jcastro> cjohnston, ok so take your idea from earlier, copy it into a mail, and then the last few lines I just said, and put that in an RT.
<jcastro> easy peasy
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you want to try to get me admin on uds-organizers to handle this? right now its just the tech board, so that'd be bugging them to make it happen.. since to my knowledge we dont know who will be there
<cprofitt> jorge is likely pacing in front of his desk... pounding redbulls and fosters
<jcastro> there's no way around that
<cprofitt> :-)
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> the techboard is ultimately responsible for ubuntu, and UDS is an ubuntu event so they would manage that.
<jcastro> but they could do like add the IS team
<jcastro> we might think about making a "crew" team to add into that
<cjohnston> i doubt the whole team wants to be added
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> or just the crew lead
<jcastro> so that if it's like "holy god, we're out of chairs in room XXX" then they can action that
 * jcastro nods
<cjohnston> cause you do get permissions by being part of the group
<cjohnston> like your meetings dont have to be approved
<jcastro> true true
<jcastro> but look at the people we pick for crew.
<jcastro> we can just say "hey look, don't stomp on this."
<jcastro> also in the past the ACLs on summit were such a joke that half the attendees could schedule stuff
<jcastro> and it was okay
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I guess tell them to mark their sessions unapproved, and only add them on Sunday
<jcastro> but really, just having IS in the group would handle most of the problems
<jcastro> if we wanted to be more strict we could just say "crew, if you have problems either go to the IS room or mail this address"
<cjohnston> so I need to get the tech board to enable tohe mailing list on LP
<jcastro> I can't imagine anything short of a medical emergency to need to be so real-time
<cjohnston> add IS team to the mailing list
<cjohnston> then just call 911
<cjohnston> or Joey
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> put that in the RT, make sure I'm CCed, I'll rock that.
<cjohnston> We want to file the RT before we have the ML?
<jcastro> yeah, have the ML be part of the ticket
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> I'm not too worried about medical stuff, the one time it happened in Prague everyone was on the ball.
<jcastro> oh no, it was Texas
<jcastro> when Grant fell when we went ice skating the night before and got dizzy
<cjohnston> uggh
<jcastro> and then everyone just rocked the reaction
<cjohnston> are any uds-organizers not going to be there?
<cjohnston> I guess technically they have the ability to unsubscribe
<jcastro> hmm, we need to clean up this team
 * jcastro adds a work item
<cjohnston> :-)
<jcastro> I'll mail the TB and tell then to remove people who aren't around anymore
<cjohnston> want to in that same mail ask them to create the ML and add IS?
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://pad.ubuntu.com/hpN9h92mOU
<jcastro> ok done
<cjohnston> jcastro: sent
<cjohnston> we also need to remember a day or two before to send a mail to the uds email list letting people know about the address
<cjohnston> should prolly also be added somewhere to uds.u.c
<jcastro> I was thinking part of the intro presentation
<jcastro> we say "go see them at the desk"
<jcastro> we just add "go see them at the desk, if can't go to the desk, go here"
<cjohnston> k.. people may not remember an email address tho
<jcastro> cjohnston, oh dude, bottom of summit
<jcastro> like the file a bug
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> your gonna make me file a bug aren't you
<jcastro> well, I certainly won't
<jcastro> I know the maintainer
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> yes.. mhall119
<jcastro> he'll just rock that
<jcastro> hahahah
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> I was going to say nigel
<jcastro> but I like what you did there
<cjohnston> nigel quit
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> "The OS is just too much, I can't handle it, I'm going to descope to the browser."
<cjohnston> we made him the PM of Summit and he stopped workin on it
<Daviey> one man can only take so much summit.
<cjohnston> Daviey:  we need you back
<jcastro> don't tell him
<jcastro> but "you have nigel now" is my response to anytime one of my friends at Mozilla gives us smack.
<jcastro> "I hate unity." "Ok, well, we gave you nigel." "Ok, you win."
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I just did a Unity walk through for my LUG last night
<cprofitt> it started out with much unhappiness with Unity
<cprofitt> then at the end when 95% of the complaints were shown to not be reality there were quite a few people who were excited to try it
<jalcine> what was your pitch, cprofitt?
<cprofitt> jalcine: well... it started with talking about the reaction to any change...
<cprofitt> gave examples of how people hated KDE 4.0
<cprofitt> then warmed up to it
<cprofitt> then I talked about how the decision to go to Unity was related to Gnome becoming Gnome 3
<cprofitt> then just took each complaint a person gave and demonstrated
 * jalcine didn't know that one.
<cprofitt> like the one were the person hated the new menu -- because it always stayed on the first monitor even when the program was on the second
<cprofitt> ... it did not work that way
<cprofitt> so that appeared to be a 'rumor'
<cprofitt> most of the people had 'rumor' complaints
<cprofitt> I should say those that had complaints
<cprofitt> about half the LUG actually liked Unity, but the vocal minority made it not seem that way until last night
<jalcine> Yeah, it's easy to read something on the 'net then to try it out for themselves.
<jalcine> it's a bit perturbing when some one uses random slurs to defend themselves (especially on OMG!Ubuntu's comment forums >_<)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I just think it is sad that humans are more vocal when they complain then when they are happy
<jalcine> Well, they're probably too busy being happy to say anything :)
<jono> good work cprofitt
<bkerensa> jalcine: Unfortunately OMG does not enforce the CoC
<jalcine> Yeah, it's a shame..
<cprofitt> jono: thanks
<lfaraone> jcastro: so #askubuntu isn't registered. I can do that, if you want.
<lfaraone> since -stackexchange sort of unobvious
<czajkowski> Lá Fhéile Pádraig Sona Daoibh   =  Happy St. Patrick's Day!
<akgraner> hey I am going to snag a screen shoot of this channel for the book - anyone not ok with me adding their irc nick in the screenshot?
 * benonsoftware wants to be in a book :P
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> it's for the Chapter on community so I thought this would be the best channel to snag the screenshot from :-)
<benonsoftware> What book?
<benonsoftware> :)
<akgraner> the Official Ubuntu Book
 * benonsoftware has read that before at his local library, good book
<akgraner> thanks
<benonsoftware> What edition number will this be?
<akgraner> hey let's talk a little so I can clear some of the discussion from earlier in the channel
<akgraner> benonsoftware, 7th
<benonsoftware> Nice
 * benonsoftware has got to go, see everyone later
<akgraner> have a good evening
<akgraner> day
<akgraner> night
<akgraner> what ever tz you're in
<akgraner> IRC is an example of just one of the many ways the Ubuntu Community communicates with one another.
<amber_> This is an example of using a web based interface to use IRC, instead of having X-Chat installed like you see in Figure 10-1.
<akgraner> ok I'm done spamming the channel :-)
<akgraner> thanks y'all :-)
<mhall119> good lord akgraner, what are you doing awake at 6:30am?
<mhall119> on a saturday
<nigelb> lol.
<nigelb> Morning mhall119
<mhall119> good evening nigelb
<nigelb> jcastro: awwww, thanks :)
<czajkowski> Launchpad now has it's own G+ page - https://plus.google.com/116931976620769325703/posts
<akgraner> mhall119, screenshots
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> and going through to see what information I missed (if any) so I can get it added once everything gets formatted
<akgraner> hey are the short cut keys right now  - you know the ones you see what you hold doen the super key
<akgraner> down even
<AlanBell> yeah, they should be right
<akgraner> ok - when I got ready to add them a couple weeks ago - some of them were wrong :-(
<AlanBell> there is a google doc with them in
<AlanBell> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit?pli=1
<AlanBell> the design team like google docs, it seems to be one of the best ways to collaborate with them
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you
<akgraner> also the alt key also hides the laucher when it opens the application lens - is this the way it's supposed to be
<AlanBell> yeah, there are a few things where it isn't clear if it is a bug or designed that way, I think that is one of the design features
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> AlanBell, you have mail - thanks in advance
<AlanBell> so I have :)
<akgraner> mark it up  - make suggestions - add/edit :-)
<akgraner> I think it's only 10 pages or so without the screenshots
<AlanBell> is the plural of lens "lens" or "lenses"
<akgraner> I've seen it both ways
<akgraner> I think  - singular is Lens
<akgraner> and plural is lenses
<akgraner> for this reference
<akgraner> or at least that's what I gathered when I read the documentation
<akgraner> AlanBell, if you find it's something different just make the changes
<jussi> Hrm, If I wanted to collect a bunch of templates for open office etc, where would be a good place to have people upload them?
<AlanBell> that would be a really good thing to encourage
<AlanBell> would be nice to have an Ubuntu package of default templates for LibreOffice
<jussi> yeah, Im writing a blog post askign for people to contribute, but need a place to collect them all
<AlanBell> set up a project and accept merge requests
<AlanBell> bzr all the way
<jussi> perhaps Ill just use an email address - many who would make templates certainly wont do bzr
<AlanBell> do both
<jussi> good point
 * akgraner loves making templates :-)
 * jussi hugs akgraner
<akgraner> :-) thanks jussi - I might have time to do one a month right now - but after UDS and Connect should have some more free time - no promises though but I'll send you any that I've already done and and I do in the future
<akgraner> do juju is always lower case unless it starts the sentence right?
<akgraner> s/do/so
<jussi> akgraner: keep an eye on my blog, a post will appear in the the next 24h or so.
<akgraner> roger than!
<htorque> hi all! on ask ubuntu, there's an interesting question about whether there is something like a real name policy in the ubuntu community (e.g., forums, pgp keys, code contributions, etc.).
<htorque> i think it could profit from answers from official/credible sources, i.e., you! :-)
<htorque> here's the link to that question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112434/is-there-a-real-name-policy-in-the-ubuntu-community
<htorque> if you are new to ask ubuntu, make sure to check out the faq! note, i put a bounty on the question, so the best answer will get additional 250 reputation points.
<jussi> akgraner: http://jussi01.com/2012/03/17/templates-and-defaults/
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> jussi,  \o/!
<jussi> :)
<jussi> hope we get lots
<akgraner> me too
<nigelb> jussi: can you try to put it in a operating system - independant location?
<nigelb> I'm sure there are windows users for open office / libre office.
<jussi> nigelb: ahh yes, Im sure we can create a package for win as well as access to the files
<jo-erlend> does anyone know if anyone has been able to install Precise using Ubiquity yet or if it's still broken? I can't install it in VMs, laptops, desktops... It's a little bit scary.
<jussi> akgraner: can I gget a repost/link/tweet/g+ etc for that?
<akgraner> yep - editing something right now - but will once I save this and send to Mr. Castro :-)
<akgraner> how long should a keynote be ideally  - 25 minutes with time for questions  - or so you take up who whole time .
<akgraner> Do you get bored with keynotes that take longer than that
<akgraner> I only ask because I am one of the Keynote speakers for the Indiana Linux Fest and I want to make sure it's the right length and stuff.  So anyone going to be at this event?
<pleia2> depends on the speaker and topic
<nigelb> akgraner: I think somoene I know "might" be there. Let me ask him if he's going when I catch him around.
<pleia2> some topics really lend themselves to audience participation and off the cuff questions, part of length will reflect that
<nigelb> Also, hrm, does keynotes have a lot of questions usually?
<nigelb> I've only seen Mark's keynote at UDS have questions.
<pleia2> akgraner: what is the time slot for the keynote? 45 minutes, 60?
<akgraner> 45
<pleia2> 25 feels short
<nigelb> yeah, 25 makes me think it's too much time for questions
<akgraner> pleia2, the topic is  Linux on ARM: The Next Revolution
<pleia2> my generic answer would be 35 minutes
<akgraner> so I don't know if there will be questions or not
<pleia2> and you don't have to leave time for questions, just give an email address and tell people to follow up after
<pleia2> I see keynotes as somewhat authoritative, so leaving time for questions isn't as common I think
<akgraner> pleia2, that's true
<nigelb> akgraner: will it be recorded?
<czajkowski> .c
<akgraner> nigelb, I believe so
<nigelb> \o/
<pleia2> even when they try to run around with the mic, the question section is the worst for remote attendees and recordings
<pleia2> I usually turn it off at that point
<akgraner> nods
<nigelb> lol, I feel like pleia2 is tying what I want to say faster than I can :)
<akgraner> nigelb,  - great minds think alike :-)
<akgraner> thanks - ok now I can work backwards into these slides
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Also, morning pleia2 :)
<akgraner> I'm a bit nervous about this one - all the talks I've given up til now have been as a community member, which takes some of the pressure off, this one well I represent work
<nigelb> akgraner: You'll do great! :)
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks - and since you always enjoy my slides - I'll send you a copy
<nigelb> haha, thanks
<pleia2> me too!
<pleia2> I got lucky, the first presentation I did for work was to a pretty small, friendly audience
<pleia2> (and I was just talking about why it's good for businesses to use open source, a topic I could present on in my sleep)
<nigelb> The good thing about being a conference organizer is that I almost never have to give a talk these days :P
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> Americans - NoLa = New Orleans?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> NoLa = New Orleans, Louisiana
<nigelb> Ahhh.
<cjohnston> nigelb: help me with summit!
<nigelb> cjohnston: I thought you said yesterday that I quit :D
<cjohnston> trying to get you back
<cjohnston> I can't do it all alnoone
<cjohnston> alone
<czajkowski> cjohnston: saying please and bribing might help
<pleia2> my goodness the st paddy's day parade is loud
<cjohnston> nigelb: please.. czajkowski will but you a beer!
<czajkowski> lol
<mhall119> akgraner: did you make new screenshots for the different Unity components?
<cjohnston> mhall119: you can help me with summit too.. please... czajkowski will buy you a beer too!
<mhall119> I bet
<czajkowski> since when am I the beer person given I hate beer
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> its St. Patty's day... so its beer day
<mhall119> wait, I thought you were irish
<czajkowski> I am
<cjohnston> lmao
<nigelb> I hate beer too.
<czajkowski> hence the CIDER or JD I drink
<nigelb> JD gets all my love.
<mhall119> is that allowed?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you said pattys there goes any good karma I'd ever have helped you with
<nigelb> lolololol
<czajkowski> now back to rugby
<mhall119> nigelb: wth happened to the guy who thought a glass of wine in budapest was a big deal?
<cjohnston> nigelb and czajkowski can have JD together
<cjohnston> mhall119: +1
<nigelb> mhall119: I became a sysadmin :P
<mhall119> heh,that would do it
<cjohnston> I had green beer.. it was good
<mhall119> I have been, but it's not green
<mhall119> s/been/beer/
 * nigelb has a nice whiskey waiting.
<bkerensa> jcastro: This juju experience is becoming epic
<czajkowski> mhall119: I saw the meaty bbq droooollll
<jcastro> bkerensa, heh, what's up
<mhall119> czajkowski: oh it was good this time too
<bkerensa> jcastro: Well I think I am at the 99% mark now... But someone suggested a upstart job but I have not the faintest idea how to make that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> that's a nice option
<jcastro> but like, a bridge too far
<nigelb> jcastro: ahaha, I read scrollback. I love you too :P
<jcastro> it's not a requirement for the charm to be done
<jcastro> nigelb, :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: How can I make the stop hook kill subway?
<bkerensa> just throw in killall subway?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> does subway have a way to stop it?
<czajkowski> everytime ye say subway I think of the place where food smellys so badly :/
<czajkowski> one around the corner from here
<mhall119> I always think of sandwiches
<nigelb> Yeah, delicious ones too.
<pleia2> it does have a distinctive smell
<jcastro> bkerensa, ok so if we ignore the upstart script, what's left to do?
<czajkowski> fa
<jalcine> I wonder what makes like that, though.
<jalcine> Trade secret?  o.O
<akgraner> mhall119, I will as it closer to the release date
<akgraner> mhall119, we put in all new screenshots with each new edition
<akgraner> and that includes screen shots of all the recognized flavors as well
<mhall119> akgraner: I'd love to get those new screenshots for use on developer.u.c documentation, if that would be okay
<mhall119> closeups of the launcher, panel, indicators, etc
<mhall119> since some of the ones we have now are kind of old
<akgraner> mhall119, I am sure it would - once I have them I'll send them your way
<mhall119> thanks
<bkerensa> jcastro: just finish the stop hook?
<jussi> anyone else thats willing, please share/reblog/tweet this: http://jussi01.com/2012/03/17/templates-and-defaults/ - We need templates (oh, and I expect a template from you all also)
<jcastro> bkerensa, hah so I guess really your only option is to kill it?
<jcastro> unless there's some other clever way
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah just killall subway I guess
<bkerensa> jcastro: the process comes up as "node subway"
<bkerensa> so would I just killall node subway?
<jcastro> yeah I guess lol
<jcastro> I mean, it does the job
<jcastro> and if subway has no way to quit then I don't see how else you would do it.
<bkerensa> mhall119: I guess so far no progress on sumo in doc-team? =S I am not sure there is ever enough consensus on the team to make decisions
<bkerensa> :D
<pangolin> bkerensa, thanks for the post/repost/share/whatever :)
<bkerensa> pangolin: no problem
<mhall119> bkerensa: well part of the problem is that I haven't been able to keep a sumo server up and running
<mhall119> jim cambell and jcastro played with it a bit while it was up
<bkerensa> mhall119: due to sumo or just your instance?
<jcastro> bkerensa, sorry I haven't been testing your charm
<jcastro> busy saving OMG
<jcastro> almost done though
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-18
<mhall119> jcastro: dude, that's going to be a great success story
<mhall119> are you going to set them up to scale on-demand when they get high traffic and everthing?
<bkerensa> jcastro: lol no worries
<bkerensa> jcastro: saving OMG how?
<bkerensa> I wonder why they didnt redirect their DNS to a splash page somewhere :P
<bkerensa> with a 301
<bkerensa> OMG is going to taking a SERP beating
<nigelb> mhall119, jcastro - http://www.peppertop.com/greys/2010/02/ubuntufied-flying-object/
<mhall119> nigelb: lol
<nigelb> quick! change the tag line!
<popey> woah, link to my blog at the end of that
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> ha
<jcastro> mhall119, almost done
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> what a horrible mess
<nigelb> jcastro: what happnened?
<jcastro> he migrated hosts
<jcastro> and like, had no clue how to set it up
<jcastro> so we just deployed it on aws using juju
<nigelb> o_O
<nigelb> anyway, epic juju win
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> our wordpress and mysql charms are for chumps
<jcastro> we need to optimize them
<bkerensa> jcastro: He didnt know how to do a Wordpress Install?
<bkerensa> seriously
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> epic so bad
<bkerensa> jcastro: ^ yes they are
<bkerensa> jcastro: Uhh you might want to have him Submit a rdns request :P
<bkerensa> http://ec2-23-21-149-239.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ <-- omg
 * popey wonders what he'd have to do to get jcastro to jujuify the ubuntu uk podcast website ☺
<jussi> can anyone explain to me the idea that bug 958384 is invalid because it needs discussion? I dont think the fact it needs discussion means it isnt a bug...? :/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 958384 in libreoffice "Libre office default style settings are poor." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958384
<czajkowski> jussi: it's an opinion then
<jussi> czajkowski: I dont think the fact of it is disputed by anyone, just that how to solve it needs discussion.
<czajkowski> jussi: but the discussion is pointed to a ml
<czajkowski> which imo is a better place than bugs tbh
<AlanBell> yeah, but it is nice for the bug to exist so it can be fixed by a commit at some point
<AlanBell> nigelb: do you know about boot to gecko?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> you can clone gaia and run it on your browser.
<nigelb> probably only nightly though.
<AlanBell> how about on my galaxy s2
<nigelb> oh, you can probably run the whole thing. I don't know how far it is though.
<AlanBell> ok
<nigelb> I can check with someone on monday
<AlanBell> looking at the roadmap it might still be a bit early to jump in
<mhall119> jcastro: are you going to guest-post on OMG about getting them back up?
<jcastro> mhall119, I just blogged it on mine
<jcastro> and will syndicate on cloud.u.c
<jcastro> and probably make an OMG! specific one
<nigelb> jcastro: hey, how did you copy the data around?
<jcastro> rsync
<nigelb> of the mysql data files?
<nigelb> I'm surprised it took that long then.
<nigelb> oh wait, it's between a different provider and aws. Nevermind.
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> what happened to OMG
<cjohnston> did I miss something?
<nigelb> It was down for 3 days. jcastro called on the power of juju to fix it. :D
<cjohnston> ic
<jcastro> mhall119, hang with me here
<jcastro> mhall119, ok so he's working on the charm now
<jcastro> and we'll redeploy to m1.smalls
<jcastro> do you know if you can move a bucket from one person to another?
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't, sorry
<mhall119> jcastro: what is the juju bootstrap node for?  Surely you don't need a dedicated instance just to use juju
<jcastro> it runs the zookeeper
<jcastro> but we can move that to run on the same instance as the proxy
<jcastro> we just can't right now until next week
<jcastro> as the feature hasn't landed
<jcastro> but once it lands you could run everything on one node if you wanted like how AlanBell would want
<AlanBell> I would be interested to know if things are actually faster or slower on one node vs 4 nodes
<jcastro> one big node vs. 4 smalls?
<jcastro> yeah
<AlanBell> think I would bet on a single node being faster than having a database on a separate node to the application, and without an extra proxy jump
<AlanBell> or all on one small vs all on 4 smalls
<jcastro> I am reasonably confident that this will be cheaper than his colo set up
<jcastro> the problem for OMG being on only one (or say, one large or medium) is then we wouldn't be able to grow and shrink on demand
<jcastro> The biggest issue right now is apache serving up all those images
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'd expect better performance with MySQL on a separate node
<jcastro> and getting that to S3 asap
<AlanBell> mhall119: depends how chatty the database and the application are I guess
<AlanBell> the main thing to do is avoid using the database at all and use wp-supercache or something
<AlanBell> if you are hitting the db, you want it fast and close, so multiple network requests to get stuff doesn't sound like a good plan
<mhall119> I think Wordpress defaults to MyISAM, which is pretty darn fast
<mhall119> plus MySQL does query caching
<mhall119> jcastro: Elastic Load Balancing costs $0.025/hr, and supposedly does auto-scaling too, which might work better for them than haproxy
<jcastro> yeah ryan pointed that out to me
<mhall119> you might have to make custom OMG images though, for that to work
<mhall119> it would be awesome if Amazon supported juju charms for this stuff
<jcastro> yeah plus, I'd like to give him some options to not be AWS specific
<jcastro> we have to be AWS specific on the storage for now
<jcastro> but it'd be nice to say ... in a year he finds a nicer price on rackspace or a local ISP for instances
<jcastro> and just redeploys there.
<jcastro> or bare metal if he wants to colo again
<mhall119> true, being able to quickly redeploy somewhere else is a nice option to have
<mhall119> though not all will support S3, so that's something to consider in your wordpress-omg charm
<AlanBell> I would love to build servers using juju as a standard practice, but it just chews up too many instances
<jcastro> one more week
<jcastro> one more week
<jcastro> i've been aching for it too
<jcastro> an extra instance is a deal breaker.
<jcastro> especially since you also can't say "juju I want an m1.small for you, an x1.large for wordpress, and an m1.medium for mysql" yet.
<jcastro> but next week we get all of that.
<jcastro> unfortunate timing
<nigelb> I want to say, here's an m1 server. Install wordpres, mysql, and apache on it.
<nigelb> Not spam 4 servers for that.
<AlanBell> exactly
<jcastro> right
<nigelb> *spawn
<jcastro> We don't do that until next week
<nigelb> one week!
<AlanBell> then one day when that isn't enough, split it out smoothly
<nigelb> I'll take that as win.
<jcastro> right.
<jcastro> believe me no one is aware of this pain more than juju folks
<nigelb> I will check this out when precise releases.
<nigelb> I expect all of this would be fixed then.
<jcastro> indeed
<mhall119> one more week?
<AlanBell> if we can do a juju based openerp install on one instance, that can be scaled up to lots of instances then that would be a big win
<nigelb> finally a tool that's not in ruby.
<jcastro> AlanBell, actually just last week someone submitted openerp
<jcastro> mhall119, yeah, the feature is called "constraints", it's all reviewed and ready to land.
<AlanBell> so they did, old version though
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> we can easily make that pull trunk
<jcastro> in fact that's what marco's working on for the wordpress charm
<jcastro> it stupidly pulls the archive version
<jcastro> which is basically shipping the old one that doesn't upgrade ootb
<jcastro> boo...
<AlanBell> openerp 6.1 has slightly different install routine as the webserver now runs in-process
<jcastro> would you be comfortable reviewing the charm?
<AlanBell> yeah, or I might hand that over to TheOpenSourcerer
<jcastro> nod
<nigelb> I don't even know why we should have wordpress in the acrchive.
<jcastro> the juju charm store isn't active yet, so it's not obvious to people
<jcastro> that with charms
<jcastro> you don't have to care about the archive
<jcastro> we'll have fresh wordpress for the life of 12.04
<jcastro> mhall119, how typical
<jcastro> the comments on facebook are talking about unity.
<marcoceppi> nigelb: I said the same thing :)
<nigelb> jcastro: obviusly. facebook crowd isn't known for maturity :)
<nigelb> marcoceppi: It is a bigger security hole :P
<AlanBell> I totally don't get Facebooko
<s-fox> o/
<jcastro> ok let's do math
<jcastro> ~16gb of traffic so far since last night
<jcastro> so, 12 hours worth
<nigelb> wtf, 16GB in 12 hours?
<nigelb> no wonder you want his images moved to s3.
<jcastro> it's only a cent cheaper
<jcastro> still
<jcastro> at 11 cents, it's $100 a month
<jcastro> that's $316 a month
<nigelb> how much did he used to pay?
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> 200 pounds
<jcastro> which right now translates to
<jcastro> $316 a month
<marcoceppi> ha!
<nigelb> hahaha
<jcastro> that's sunday traffic
<jcastro> let's assume he's busier
<jcastro> and double the traffic
<jcastro> it's $416
<jcastro> ah bummer
<jcastro> the price only goes down to .09 a gig when he tops 10TB.
<jcastro> ok am I reading this wrong
<jcastro> the data out of S3 is the exact same price as EC2, 12 cents
<jcastro> that can't be right
<AlanBell> gosh
<nigelb> I bet rackspace is cheaper.
<AlanBell> this is what most of our hardware is http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex5
<nigelb> ha, hetzner :)
<AlanBell> we slice those up using KVM into quite a few VMs, about 10 per host
<nigelb> Manually?
<AlanBell> yeah, we wanted to use the eucalyptus stuff but that required an additional host as a manager
<nigelb> nice
<AlanBell> so it is just KVM, and I use the virt-manager thing to poke at them and spin up new ones etc
<AlanBell> would love to do it in a more buzzword compliant manner, but cloud stuff is massively more expensive
<nigelb> heh, yeah.
<cjohnston> What makes AWS better than say rackspace?
<nigelb> AWS has more features
<nigelb> Also been around longer
<nigelb> and more datacenters
<AlanBell> it is from a company that real people have heard of too
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> When did AWS come out?
<nigelb> 2002.
<cjohnston> I know that there is no direct price comparison because the sizes are different, so I'd have to do math
<marcoceppi> I've also never gotten along with anyone from Rackspace
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I have a few good friends who are with Rackspace.. They all started with Slicehost.. but are now at RS
<nigelb> soren is a nice guy AFAIK.
<cjohnston> to me, when looking at AWS to setup, it seems overwealming
<nigelb> but then he no longer works at rackspace.
<nigelb> cjohnston: It's dead simple actually.
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: juju, duh :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> juju is brand new
<nigelb> cjohnston: the button clicks are not too complicated.
<cjohnston> but for me, I run everything on a 1gig cloud server at RS.. $0.06/hr... I don't need multiple isntances or anything like that.. I run multiple blogs on it, I get IP addresses as needed..
<nigelb> RS is *too* simple for me to run anyhting on it professionally.
<cjohnston> I guess I like the fact that its nice and simple
<nigelb> I'm talking about DBs that are 20 GB in size. etc.
<marcoceppi> Each provider has it' use case
<nigelb> For personal use, I'd probably trust rackspace than amazon.
<nigelb> It is cheaper.
<cjohnston> I'm just trying to figure out, because I *have* to learn to use amazon, should I learn it and move my stuff over..
<cjohnston> RS seems to have more DCs.. they have 8
<cjohnston> a little less spread out.. but still comparable
<nigelb> huh?
<nigelb> does RS let you select which data center to use?
<cjohnston> hrm.. I guess for cloud servers they are still in DFW
<jcastro> among traditional hosts Rackspace (at least in the US) is one of the more dominant ones
<jcastro> if anyone can compete with AWS it's them
<jcastro> but they needed openstack for that
<nigelb> YEah
<nigelb> Not yet there.
<nigelb> I waiting for them to have openstack.
<jcastro> they have a cloud thing
<jcastro> but it's not openstack
<nigelb> not as great as amazon yet.
<nigelb> not as many features.
<jcastro> It's pretty much a monopoly
<nigelb> yeah, sadly.
<jcastro> however HP's Public cloud is in beta
<jcastro> as openstack matures everyone will just start selling instances
<jcastro> the same way they sold VPSes and shells
<nigelb> oooh. that should be interesting
<nigelb> is the HP thing openstack?
<jcastro> It is
<jcastro> on ubuntu
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> if openstack had an equivalent to s3 stuff that was solid
<jcastro> like a storage solution
<jcastro> we could then have juju just generically support storage
<jcastro> and the charms wouldn't need to be s3 specific
<nigelb> there's still stuff that can do something like that
<jcastro> then you could just move to whatever hosting provider you want
<nigelb> glusterfs?
<jcastro> gluster and ceph
<jcastro> I expect storage to be the big topic this year in openstack
<popey> jcastro: I am getting a tomcat message from omgubuntu.co.uk
<jcastro> DNS is out of date for you then
<popey> ah
<jcastro> try privacy mode in your browser
<jcastro> and try again
<jcastro> you might be caching the old 301 redirect
<Daviey> jcastro: you are kidding, right?
<Daviey> jcastro: opnestack has swift for file storage.. It's what rackspace uses in production called "cloudfiles"
<Daviey> predates openstack.
<jcastro> Daviey, oh sweet so I can just point juju to it and get the exact same thing I can with s3?
<Daviey> jcastro: that is the plan!
<jcastro>  right, the plan
<jcastro> but doesn't help me right now.
<Daviey> (there is also a ceph object storage component, but not experimented with it myself)
<jcastro> yeah, for now his charm will be S3-specific
<Daviey> jcastro: Canonsistack doesn't yet provide S3.
<jcastro> but the idea of being able to redeploy on openstack is awesome, I will actually try it too
 * AlanBell ponders a performance faceoff with a multi-tier juju rig vs an all in one on a VM setup
<jcastro> Daviey, oh so what you're telling me is that limitation is our deployment specific? And that everything is fine in upstream?
<jcastro> "fine" as in, will be working
<Daviey> jcastro: Well, swift is largely regarded as the most stable component
<jcastro> man, I am delighted to be so wrong.
<jcastro> Daviey, someone should put you in charge of stuff
<Daviey> there is a shim which proxies to s3 in nova.. it's not /well/ tested, compared to the rest of it.
<Daviey> jcastro: hah
<jcastro> man I am kicking myself for the xlarges
<nigelb> Isn't he already incharge of stuff? :D
<jcastro> marcoceppi, it was getting late and I was getting inpatient
<jcastro> should have texted Clint way earlier
<nigelb> also, seeing Daviey on IRC on a weekend.
<nigelb> I'm shocked beyond belief.
<jcastro> $60 dollar mistake, that's like a nice steak.
<jcastro> popey, clearing the cache do it?
<jcastro> man there's tons of things we can optimize here
<jcastro> these pages are heavy
<jcastro> and the images are like, being resized in html
<jcastro> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/.../Screen-Shot-2012-03-12-at-17.03.47-50... is resized in HTML or CSS from 500x295 to 150x88. Serving a scaled image could save 183.2KiB (91% reduction).
<jcastro> a whole bunch of these right on the homepage
<jcastro> I bet we can easily slim down the amount of things he needs to serve on top of what we're doing
<bkerensa> jcastro: He needs to smush his images and use image polish to dynamically resize on the fly
<jcastro> I think WP does this in the newish version
<jcastro> the new charm will just use upstream wordpress so he can update on his own schedule
<bkerensa> jcastro: there is a wordpress Yahoo SmushIt plugin... it will resmush all his images
<bkerensa> as for Image Polish only Cloudflare offers this atm
 * jcastro notes that
<czajkowski> cjohnston: should I be seeing http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/track/community/
<AlanBell> jcastro: I would be interested in a funkload report of a default (unoptimised) wordpress install on a single small instance compared to a 3 instance setup
<cjohnston> czajkowski: no
<Daviey> nigelb: Are you kidding?
<Daviey> nigelb: I'm on most weekeneds
<cjohnston> Daviey: since your around and all.. want to help me with an error that I came across with summit ;-)
<cjohnston> hehe
<Daviey> cjohnston: oh?
<cjohnston> Daviey: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org  <-- click login
<cjohnston> a google search gave me 3 results, which didnt help. :-/
<Daviey> cjohnston: Are you  missing a *kwargs?
<cjohnston> i don't think I changed anything that would effect login...
<cjohnston> it works locally too
<Daviey> cjohnston: is production summit running 1.3 now?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/action-item-links and https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/new-meeting-stuff plus a little css is what was merged in
<Daviey> cjohnston: Hah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/873244 suggests a missing kwarg's aswell
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 873244 in software-center-agent "custom openid_render_failure has wrong signature" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> Daviey: I've looked back through the code, and unless I'm missing something, I don't see it. :-/
<Daviey> cjohnston: I suspect it's that you are lacking relevant data on your devel site
<Daviey> Perhaps don't have an admin user, a UDS object created, or something like that.
<cjohnston> the devel site was working prior to the merge as well
<Daviey> Oh, NFI then
<Daviey> sorry :)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<Daviey> cjohnston: Have you reverted the merge?
<cjohnston> i just did.. it has an issue with the undoing the migration
<Daviey> who merged a migration that doesn't allow a reverse? :
<Daviey> :)
<cjohnston> it has an inconsistant migration history
<nigelb> Daviey: NFI is now my standard response to summit :D
<Daviey> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-11
<grantbow> jcastro: happy birthday!
<cptmashek> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> thx dholbach for uploading the fix:)
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<dholbach> no worries
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> Hey czajkowski
<bkerensa> \o/ dholbach
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-harbox-app another app for the phone/tablet coming
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, \o/
<vibhav> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> wow http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk/
<daker> czajkowski: http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/
<czajkowski> hmm are the envelopes meant to be able to do something
<czajkowski> daker: looks good
<daker> czajkowski: yeah you need to update the details (click Edit Details on the navbar)
<czajkowski> ahhh
<popey> oh so glad the icons are gone and there are text links to irc/forums etc
<daker> popey: http://loco.ubuntu.com/popey
<popey> hmmm
<popey> thats less useful
<czajkowski> daker: thanks updated
<daker> popey: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk/
<popey> yeah, saw that
<bkerensa> daker: were we able to add the G+ stream support yet?
<daker> bkerensa: not yet
<bkerensa> kk
<daker> bkerensa: thanks for remembering me :)
<czajkowski> daker: great work, well done on it
<daker> well the homepage is still buggy(waiting the cronjob to run)
<daker> czajkowski: thanks :)
<dholbach> damn, I fell into the "read the comments" trap
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk to clear out my head
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach I did that last week, never again 
<vibhav> dholbach: Your post on recent blogpost was so awesome that it hit Whats Hot on G+ the other day
<vibhav> congrats :)
<smartboyhw> vibhav, :D
<vibhav> =)
<dholbach> vibhav, wow!
<dholbach> I had no idea
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach (forgotten to)
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw back :)
<vibhav> dholbach: :)
 * nigelb kicks daker 
<nigelb> daker: so much spam :D
<daker> nigelb: sorry about that :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<daker> mhall119: can i PM ?
<mhall119> daker: sure
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> popey, hey
<jono> wed fine for me at 7.30
<jono> night dholbach!
 * popey returns
<popey> yo
<dholbach> I'll stay bit longer - still found something I wanted to get done today :)
<dholbach> and I still have some time until I need to pack records and stuff to play later on :)
<czajkowski> daker: record some new tunes please
<czajkowski> I need some working music :)
<daker> czajkowski: i don't make music, just code :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: ^
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<popey> jono: ?
<popey> was that a nudge for dholbach ? ☺
<jono> popey, no for the podcast
<popey> oh, wednesday 19:30 UTC?
<jono> yup
<jono> :-)
<popey> oh, missed that line
<popey> duh
<dholbach> see you! :)
<dpm> popey, "Live Update from the Ubuntu Touch Core Apps project - Alan Pope and friends " - awesome
<popey> dpm: you're a friend, right? ☺
<dpm> lol
 * dpm 's celebration was too rushed
<popey> yes, yes it was
<dpm> I should be able to make it on Thursday
<JanC> can somebody tell Dell that "No Office Software Included - Ubuntu" in the XPS developer edition specs is incorrect...?  :p
<popey> sure
<popey> link?
<JanC> http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=sbnb1335&model_id=xps-13-l321x-mlk&c=be&l=nl&s=bsd&cs=bebsdt1
<popey> thanks
<JanC> I think it comes from a config option that normally allows you to select MS Office
<JanC> http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?config_data=&c=be&cs=bebsdt1&fb=1&l=en&model_id=xps-13-l321x-mlk&oc=sbnb1335&s=bsd for the English language version
<JanC> and it seems like it's the same when using other countries than Beelgium too
<JanC> *Belgium*
<popey> have passed it on to the team responsible, thanks
<czajkowski> http://www.muktware.com/5369/how-will-changes-ubuntu-affect-kubuntu-exclusive-interview-jonathan-riddell  pretty wild accusations of fraud there being tossed about
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-12
<jono> czajkowski, I talked to Riddell about it
<jono> he didn't check with Canonical
<jono> I think it was probably just a bad choice of words
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> czajkowski, not my mix - I didn't get to record last night - but you might like http://www.mixcloud.com/Frohlocker/frohlocker-spring-thing-bass-bass-kling-kling-studio-mix-132013/
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<dholbach> dpm, can we twist the design team's arm some more? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/Prep :)
<dpm> dholbach, I poked them a few times more yesterday, but I got no response :/
<dpm> I'll ping them when they're up in about 20 mins
<dholbach> if not I guess we'll have to find two other folks :)
<dpm> I could do another one, but it'd be nice to find some app developer to do a session. I'll send another reminder to the 2 guys who haven't come back to me yet
<dholbach> yes, I agree
<dholbach> that reminds me - I have to mail the core apps people
<czajkowski> dholbach: It's on in the background while I eat breakfast and tackle my inbox fromhell :)
<dholbach> don't remind me of my inbox
<dholbach> czajkowski, thanks Laura :-P
<nigelb> Best thing I did last night, went to bed at 1 am, becuase I was tackling inbox from 12 to 1.
<nigelb> Woke up to Inbox Zero. Best feeling ever.
<czajkowski> heheh ;)
<nigelb> daker gave me a shock yesterday because we released LTP.
<dpm> dholbach, only one more to go -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/Prep
<smartboyhw> dholbach, when's next Ubuntu Open Week?
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, we usually did it after the release always - JoseeAntonioR and jcastro probably know
<smartboyhw> dholbach, yeah:)
 * smartboyhw wants to help with it (i.e. planning and such) this Open Week:p
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> I'm sure your help will be much appreciated
<daker> nigelb: :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, will you do a hangout today?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: we still need to coordinate how openweek will work
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, how then?
<dpm> dholbach, have you talked with JoseeAntonioR about the SDK Days?
<dholbach> dpm, mentioned it in passing, but will have a chat with him once he's up later on
<dpm> dholbach, he seems to be up now, that's why I thought I'd ping him ^^
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR - como estas muchacho?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, getting ready for school atm... when are the sdk days starting?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thursday and friday - 15-21 utc :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/Prep is the preliminary schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, that can be done easily with uonair :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> (considering they would be 55 mins sessions to get the change done)
<dholbach> dpm, what do you think about a "ubuntu touch q&a" session? it might be not be a full replacement for a "platform overview" session, but would be very easy to organise
<dholbach> dpm, app authors could ask all the questions they have about touch itself
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sure I'm happy to let the speakers know to finish early
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach, dpm: just to let you know, I won't be around by those times, so can you pleas find someone who can run those?
<JoseeAntonioR> we'll work on staffing the team for things like this not to happen
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yeah, I'm glad we had the vUDS session about this :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yep!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, can you let me know who has the keys to uonair right now?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, how about Open Week?:P (Finish the SDK one first)
<dholbach> that'll make coordination a bit easier - I'm happy to set up a bunch of these hangouts, but probably can't stay until they all finish
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I do, you do, Jono and Benjamin Kerensa do
<JoseeAntonioR> I think also David and Nicholas, may be worth asking :)
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: can we talk about this one later on? I'm about to rush for school in 2mins
<smartboyhw> zequence, bye bye
<dholbach> might also be worth extending the group of folks who have the keys :)
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, bye bye
<smartboyhw> Sorry zequence
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yeah, those are staffers
<JoseeAntonioR> Didier Roche may have them too
<JoseeAntonioR> and don't forget Jorge
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, muchas gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach, dpm: make sure to make the announcemnt today, and I'll move those to the calendar once I reach a decent connection
 * JoseeAntonioR dissapears
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<dpm> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<dholbach> dpm, what do you think about the ubuntu touch Q&A?
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I was just writing about that and got pinged somewhere else. So,
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hands the ping deflector over to dpm
 * dpm prefers using a transmogrifier
<popey_> oh, i had an idea in bed last night!
<smartboyhw> lol
<popey_> eek!
<dpm> http://calvinandhobbes.wikia.com/wiki/Transmogrifier
<popey> an ubuntu core apps clinic
<popey> where we set aside specific hours here and there to guarantee someone will be around to answer questions on irc
<popey> like a doctor / MP does a surgery
<popey> you just turn up with your questions and we make sure we set aside that time so we're not AFK or in meetings
<popey> if nobody turns up, we can crack on with other work
<smartboyhw> popey, quite an ide
<dholbach> sounds great to me
<popey> but the slot is well publicised and allows for multiple app developers
<popey> rather than having app-specific meetings
<popey> we publish the log as if it were a meeting, and highlight any specific interesting conversations / decisions on the wiki / list / blog
<dpm> dholbach, re: the touch Q&A yes, it's a good idea, but we should make sure the people answering the questions are at least a bit familiar with the SDK as well
<dholbach> hum... should that be part of the sdk days or separate?
<popey> separate
<popey> and regular
<dholbach> ok
<smartboyhw> semi-meetings
<popey> and during the working day for canonical people so we know they will be around
<smartboyhw> That is:P
<popey> "Ubuntu Core Apps Surgery" or "Ubuntu Core Apps Clinic" - which give the impression we're solving problems..
<popey> rather than just chatter
<popey> it was one of those ideas I had whilst drifting off, so may well be silly :D
<dpm> popey, I think it's a good idea, but what I would recommend is to stick with the current regular meetings for at least a couple of weeks more before changing the process again. Right now, the teams need cadence and guidance, and I think it's important to keep the pace we started last week with the meetings.
<popey> sure
<dholbach> dpm, http://pad.ubuntu.com/9kYJOxlsyb - feel free to update - I'll go and ping a few folks about the remaining session slot and who will kick off the sessions
<dholbach> dpm, do you think we should just add a big fat link to uonair above the timetable?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, I think that's a good idea
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, I've added a note about joining, and I'll add a quick note about asking questions. What channel do you think we should use? #ubuntu-app-devel (so that we can bring some life into it) or #ubuntu-touch (to use the current momentum of the phone/tablet announcement)
<dpm> actually, that's an open question to everyone on the channel, feel free to chip in :)
<dholbach> #ubuntu-app-devel sounds good to me
<dholbach> we just need to change the link on uonair
<dpm> ok, then I've added that to the announcement
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> dpm, where shall we do the announcements - shall I post on the fridge and then get it on omg?
<dholbach> dpm, we might need to change the wiki page a bit - let me do that first
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, the schedule for the SDK days is filled - do we need to add stuff to a calendar or some such?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey, lets go
<dholbach> jono, I used the hangout in the calendar
<dpm> hi dholbach, sorry, I was away for lunch. I think d.u.c would be a better place than the fridge. d.u.c goes to the planet too
<dholbach> sounds good
<dholbach> dpm, in a call, but I'll take care of the wiki page
<dpm> dholbach, sure, let me know if I can help when you're done with the call
<jono> dholbach, lets restart
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jono> mhall119, will just be a min and then will be there
<mhall119> jono: np, whenever you're ready
<dholbach> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays ← do you think the link is obvious?
<dpm> dholbach, what? no marching ants around the link?
<dholbach> dpm, what's the markup for that? I just know the monkeys swinging from left to right - that's {{🐵}} - right?
<dholbach> :-P
<dpm> dholbach, ok, ok, you can use the monkey markup to make it more obvious, then ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1a5lcf/announcing_the_first_ubuntu_sdk_days/ yay! upvotes appreciated
* Topic unset by vibhav on #ubuntu-community-team
<vibhav> Oops
<vibhav> Could some change the topic?
<vibhav> My IRC client is misbehaving
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://goo.gl/PyfNU || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items ||
<popey> dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<popey> bah!
<czajkowski> popey: how did you roll back to the last topic
 * vibhav hugs poppy 
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to:  Work Items: http://goo.gl/PyfNU || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<vibhav> popey*
<popey> done \o/
<popey> czajkowski: magic
<popey> and/or copy/paste, you choose
<vibhav> Anyways, sorry for the unnecessary commotion
<popey> np ☺
<popey> xchat huh? cursor in the wrong place? easily done
<vibhav> popey: andchat
<popey> I managed to paste an ubuntu link into a Jolly etherpad earlier today
<popey> made them all go ʘ‿ಠ
<vibhav> Middle click?
<popey> ya
<vibhav> D:
<vibhav> Every. Damn. Time.
<dholbach> rrnwexec, perfect :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - time for me to call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<rrnwexec> dholbach: happy to help. have a nice evening.
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> you too
 * dpm calls it a day too
<dpm> see you all
<vibhav> Good night community
<mhall119|lunch> JoseeAntonioR: hey, do you know where I can find the onair video where we talked about the smart scopes service?
<daker> hey mhall119, how will people report bugs against https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app ?
<popey> hmm, good question
<mhall119> daker: I'll poke ken
<daker> mhall119: it's not the only one
<popey> daker: what else?
<popey> I enabled bug tracking on the core apps that were missing it
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app
<popey> right, the non-core ones
<popey> well, "core" ones ☺
<daker> https://launchpad.net/share-app
<daker> and what's the difference between qtubuntu-camera & camera-app ?
<czajkowski> aloha
<daker> czajkowski: hi
<czajkowski> evening hows things daker
<daker> czajkowski: fine :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-13
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: doing the Q&A tomorrow?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep, but one hour later
<jono> will blog today
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I can take care of it if you are busy
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yeah, at school by that time :( will update the calendar right now
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, np, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<vibhav> good morning
<jussi> is this borked in anyoneelses chromium? http://girlwhogotaway.didomusic.com/ (works in chrome/ff)
<czajkowski> works
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach, dpm: ping
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<dpm> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, just wanted to let you know
<JoseeAntonioR> the calendar is already updated
<dholbach> perfect!
<cjohnston> mornin
<JoseeAntonioR> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<JoseeAntonioR> so, I'm doing a fridge x-post right now
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: what is the status of any of your MPs?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: today I'll be asking Michael on a thingy I've got a prob with, and I'm still waiting your reply on what should we do with irc:// links on one of the bugs
<cjohnston> i thought i did
<cjohnston> looking
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: you could do similar to what is being done with the urls for the virtual_meeting.html template
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I have no problem adding an irc:// link, but the point is a) do people use it much? b) what apps recognize the URL schema? (ask mhall)
<JoseeAntonioR> he raised the last point
<cjohnston> xchat
<cjohnston> pidgin?
<dpm> hm, not sure if they do. Is this not something the browser should recognize?
<cjohnston> i thought they did
<cjohnston> you could do the same link thats on the virtual_meeting.html page JoseeAntonioR
<cjohnston> On wikihow it says "Note: you must have a browser that recognizes the irc:// protocol for your IRC client to open any of these links."
<cjohnston> I dont know if its true or not
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I think it's browser side, because it's the browser that recognizes the protocol, finds a suitable app and opens it
<cjohnston> chrome and FF should both recognize it
<cjohnston> or.. do what I said at :25:48
<cjohnston> reboot
<cjohnston> back
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: virtual_meeting has webchat only
<cjohnston> im saying you could provide that link
<JoseeAntonioR> that one is already provided, but the guy is asking an irc:// link (explicitly) to have a connection on his current IRC window
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: mind working on this in like 3 hours? I've got IT classes and will have lots of free time
<cjohnston> No guarentees
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, np then
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm, dholbach: anything else that should be done on the uonair side for tomorrow?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, yes, could we already update:
<dpm> - The IRC channel to be #ubuntu-app-devel
<dpm> - Next Hangout: Ubuntu SDK Days
<dpm> - Date: 14 March, 15:00UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: we're having jono bacon today
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: good idea on the comment
<cjohnston> never would have thought about it if you didn't say that
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, ah, gotcha
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: after jono bacon is done, I'll change both the 'next hangout' and IRC channel stuff
<dpm> awesome, thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<daker> i start receiving spam from my ubuntu email :(
<smartboyhw> ....
<czajkowski> daker: to your ubuntu address
<daker> czajkowski: yep
<czajkowski> or from @ubutnu.com addresses
<daker> czajkowski: one sec
<daker> czajkowski: check pm
<cprofitt> morning all
<vibhav> czajkowski: same here
<daker> vibhav: did you get spam ?
<vibhav> daker: lots o' it
<vibhav> daker: often, gmail does not recognize is :(
<cprofitt> vibhav: it was received by your ubunut.com email or was your ubuntu.com email the sender?
<vibhav> cprofitt: received by ubuntu.com email
<vibhav> Probably some spambot smapping *@ubuntu.com
<vibhav> spamming*
<cprofitt> ah... yeah I have not received spam via mine -- then again my mail service has a spam filter so perhaps it is being caught.
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, balloons, dpm, mhall119 all set?
<jcastro> YEP!
<balloons> coming :-)
<balloons> sorry, helping someone out
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1a82vy/coming_soon_unity_7/
<jono> can folks upvote mhall119's post here?
 * mhall119 shamelessly upvotes it
<snap-l> Canonical hates us all. Upvoted. :)
<dholbach> Michael "shameless" HAll
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow! :)
<jono> popey, hey
<jono> still on for the interview in 14m?
<jono> popey, ?
<jono> popey, sorry, I just realized I am an hour early
<jono> damn timezones
<jcastro> it's more damn DST I think!
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I'm so glad I wasn't the first on this!
<popey> jono: heh, yeah, 25 mins?
 * popey turned his laptop on for the first time today
<jono> popey, cool
<jono> popey, how are we doing this, skype?
<jono> popey, just added Tony
<popey> calling you jono
<popey> tony fails at skype
<jono> popey, yeah I dont see the thing to accept the call
<jono> I will call tony
<popey> you on dual screen?
<popey> i have had that too
<jono> popey, yeah
<popey> file a bug
<popey> :D
<jono> jcastro, http://www.ironmaidenbeer.com/
<jono> mhall119, around?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> rrnwexec1: you going to go to LFNW and host a Ubuntu booth? :)
<rrnwexec1> bkerensa: not planned. we generally leave that to our friends in WA
<bkerensa> rrnwexec1: Oh washington LoCo has been defunct for two years now
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> well technically Oregon/Washington/Idaho all used to be one LoCo
<rrnwexec1> bkerensa: aha! that's a bug that needs fixing ;)
<bkerensa> rrnwexec1: indeed ;) poor washingtonians have to drive all the way down to our global jam and release parties
<bkerensa> we had five people from seattle for our global jam =o
<bkerensa> rrnwexec1: well if you do happen to come down for LFNW let me know we can grab some coffee... I will be there
<rrnwexec1> bkerensa: will do
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-14
<jcastro> jono: signed up to be notified, cheers
<jcastro> up the irons!
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<snap-l> There's a half hour of CC metal on http://metalinjection.fm
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, I'll put up a blog post on the fridge about day 1 now
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool
 * dpm is updating the d.u.c tutorial in preparation for his session
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro: thanks a lot for your offers of help - do you just want to go ahead and pick the slots for the sessions you're going to kick off?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, might be good to add dpm and balloons to the team as well - apart from that everything looks as if we're all set - thanks a bunch for your help!
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, can you please login to ubuntuonair.com/login?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, sure, with which login?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: SSO
<smartboyhw> Hello JoseeAntonioR :)
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, cool, on it
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, actually, wrapping up a meeting, will do in about 10 minutes
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: can you just login? I want to change your role
 * JoseeAntonioR needs to run
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: hey
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: added balloons too, make sure to change his role before things kick off
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I change his role?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: on the user page you open his user, and change from subscriber to admin
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, will do - thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: great, in case you run into troubles just send an email with the word URGENT in the subject and I'll get to it via mobile asap
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, done
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, you're a hero -thanks a bunch!
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, made dpm admin
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: role updated
<dholbach> dpm, can you see if you have access to the controls?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, thanks. dholbach, I can see more things I can do in the dashboard, so I think yes
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> balloons, let me know once you're around :)
 * JoseeAntonioR wonders off
 * dpm huge JoseeAntonioR and dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, huge? are you saying I'm fat?
<dholbach> :-P
<dpm> argh!
 * dpm hugs JoseeAntonioR and dholbach properly
<dholbach> dpm, so looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays the only slots which need one of us to start (in which no site admin is present) are: today 16, 18, 19 - tomorrow 15, 16,  18, 19, 20 - I'd take today 16 and tomorrow 15 and 16 - the US'ians might be able to cover the other ones I guess
<dholbach> I'll also send another mail to all participants now to remind them to finish 5 minutes before the end of each session, so we have enough time to update the site and not confuse our viewers
 * dpm looks at schedule
<dholbach> dpm, popey: we agreed to use #ubuntu-app-devel, right?
<dpm> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> ok, updating the page
<jcastro> dholbach: I have no idea how to do anything you need, are there instructions somewhere?
<jcastro> or do I just kickoff a hangout and then update a URL on ubuntuonair.com?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I can login to ubuntuonair.com, but I don't appear to have permission to do anything
<dholbach> jcastro, yes, the latter
<dholbach> mhall119, hang on
<dholbach> mhall119, weird - you're an administrator
<jcastro> Isn't the whole team admins in there?
<dholbach> jcastro, after logging in through SSO you have a user account in WP, then somebody else can adjust your privileges
<dholbach> jono_, dpm, mhall119: I trust you'll be fine dealing with ubuntuonair for session one?
<jono_> dholbach, yeah
<dholbach> I'll go and post to all ubuntu and ubuntudev social media accounts that we're going to start in 15m
<smartboyhw> \o/
<dpm> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks for taking care of 19 utc today
<popey> bah. home connection is up and down like crazy today
<dholbach> jono, are  you done editing the page?
<dholbach> jono, popey, mhall119, jcastro: ah, I forgot - you should probably use the ubuntuonair gmail user :)
<dholbach> otherwise it'll end up on your own youtube account
<mhall119> dholbach: where are we going to provide a list of recordings?
<dholbach> mhall119, we can link them from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/
<dholbach> mhall119, if we use the ubuntuonair gmail user, we can refer people to that youtube account
<popey> ugh
<czajkowski> popey: sup?
<dholbach> jono, mhall119, jcastro: can you answer a few ticks early so we can transition over to the next session more easily? (have a small break in between)
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<dholbach> cjohnston, in school
<cjohnston> ok
<popey> czajkowski: my home connection is being rubbish
<czajkowski> smiley happy dholbach
<mhall119> dpm-hangout: is there a backroom channel or something for giving people hangout urls?
<mhall119> or do you just pm them?
<dpm> mhall119, I just PM them
<mhall119> ok
<dpm> mhall119, or you can send an invite by adding their e-mail to the hangout
<dpm> mhall119, are you all set for access to the ubuntuonair account to start the actual hangout? Do you have the password?
<mhall119> dpm: yup
<dpm> great
<dpm> mhall119, ok, we're done with the session
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, 68 new subscribers today, good job!
<mhall119> subscribers to what?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: what is your thought on taking the content of the hangout best practices page, putting it on a seperate page, and then doing an include for ubuntu on air wiki pages and summit wiki pages
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: the ubuntuonair channel
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: not bad
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: what do you mean? so we can have a best practices page for hangouts and summit?
<mhall119> cjohnston: sounds like a good idea to me
<JoseeAntonioR> that wouldn't affect the page, so it's fine for me :)
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/BestPractices is 'ubuntu on air' themed... If we remove the actual practices from that page, and then just do an include from the other page, it could be 'themed' for anything
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> any idea on what tha page name should be?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HangoutBestPractices
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: copying
<cjohnston> ty
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: so I should copy from the part where it says 'check your...' right?
<cjohnston> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, done
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning
<dholbach> hey pleia2!
<bkerensa> woah pleia2 is awake
<bkerensa> :d
<pleia2> DST still has me all broken
<bkerensa> pleia2: you counting the days till Voodoo? :D
 * bkerensa is going to see if they will make some Xubuntu donuts 
<pleia2> bkerensa: heh, not sure when I'll have time
<pleia2> ooh, I can help pay!
<pleia2> I'm flying in the morning of ODS and flying out the evening of (getting married the next week, so I'll have about 1k things to do, need to get home)
<pleia2> s/evening of/last evening of
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just need to call them and ask if they can do it on 24-hour notice if so I just bring them down a design
<bkerensa> sad thing is they only take cash
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> lameeee
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> when I bought the Firefox donuts I had to bring them $200 =/
<pleia2> ugh, now I want a donut
<bkerensa> and it was the shady bad neighborhood location
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> (san francisco is not good at donuts)
<bkerensa> but pizza they are good art
 * bkerensa cant wait to go to SF
<bkerensa> :d
<pleia2> meh, california pizza
<pleia2> I miss New York :)
<bkerensa> I love Fat Slice in the Haight
<philipballew> pleia2, Cali has hella good food!
<bkerensa> Blondies is good if you get it downstairs
<pleia2> philipballew: there is a lot of good food :)
 * philipballew lives in "Basically Mexico" though...
<pleia2> just not the pizza or donuts ;)
<bkerensa> and omg I miss Mission Street burritos everyday
<bkerensa> =/
<philipballew> Taco bell isnt cutting it up in Oregon bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> eww
<pleia2> hahah
<bkerensa> I have not been to a taco bell in so many years
<bkerensa> thats a insult :P
<philipballew> I tried the cool ranch taco when it came out
<philipballew> Worst dollar 50 I ever spent
<bkerensa> this is the only thing that Portland really makes good http://www.flickr.com/photos/75151111@N05/
<philipballew> I usually go to tj for good Mexican food bkerensa. Best in the area.
<bkerensa> Burgers ^ Sandwiches and Pho
<bkerensa> philipballew: +1 for mexico
<bkerensa> I like Los Algadones
<philipballew> There is many pho places around here, but I have never gone. I assume they make good food?
<bkerensa> does TJ have parking next to the border?
<bkerensa> Los Algadones has this huge parking lot on the Arizona side http://goo.gl/maps/iBt1l
<bkerensa> philipballew: If you come up for OSCON I will take you for Pho
<bkerensa> its the best stuff ever :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, I'll be there. Hoping to find a way to become even more vagabond then sleeping on the Fedora peoples floor. Thinking tent in a homeless village.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> I don't think Fedora is going to have as big a crowd this year
<philipballew> I would assume so.
<philipballew> Mark didnt come to scale.
<bkerensa> yeah I think there is a reason ;)
<philipballew> Robbin just was interviewed in a nice article
<bkerensa> philipballew: https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/23391_10151346481183160_821451646_n.jpg
<bkerensa> That be the magical Pho
<philipballew> that looks pretty good!
<philipballew> dholbach, was going to blog this weekend about getting mentors for gsoc. Figured you should know.
<popey> Morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> popey, how did the session go yesterday? I checked mails a couple of times but nobody else replied
<popey> dholbach: not bad
<vibhav> good morning
<vibhav> SDK days were pretty neat
<bkerensa> mhall119: looks like sabdfl trumped ;)
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, with Unity FFe? :P
<bkerensa> indeed
<czajkowski> airurando: meet daker he who makes the LTP all pretty
<airurando> hi daker
<airurando> really great work.
<bkerensa> poof
<smartboyhw> ?
 * smartboyhw wonders how the Ubuntu membership board is elected
<smartboyhw> The regional ones
<czajkowski> nominations are sent to ubuntu-membership-boards at lists.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, ah OK. I saw two people expiring in about 1 week
<czajkowski> indeed
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, so is it possible to send in mine (now)?:P
<czajkowski> no annoucment has been made smartboyhw so I'd wait
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, OK
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: congratulations on yesterday's, we almost got 100 new subscribers
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, how to subscribe!?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, ah that one:)
<smartboyhw> SUBSCRIBED
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sweet
<daker> czajkowski: airurando thanks :)
<airurando> :-)
<vibhav> daker: Got Murphy a present?
<vibhav> dholbach: ^
<vibhav> daker: Sorry for the hilight
<dholbach> vibhav, no, not yet :)
<daker> :)
<dholbach> but in a bit
<smartboyhw> lol
<vibhav> :D
<bkerensa> dholbach: could you open gnome-calculator and press minus symbol one time and tell me the result
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I'm too busy
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> it's crazy here
<smartboyhw> dholbach, add oil:P
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: ^ u wanna
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I can't sleep till I sort this out
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, no need LOL
<bkerensa> \o/ bug reproduced
<bkerensa> calculator is broken :(
<smartboyhw> YES
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1155590
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155590 in gnome-calculator "Calculator adds extra minus when only one inputted " [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> can you tick that affecting you
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, I will
<bkerensa> now time to find out why :D
<daker> bkerensa: i think it's a regression
<snap-l> Just use bc the way God intended. ;)
<mhall119> bkerensa: the privilege of funding the entire project
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, balloons: would one of you mind setting up the 19 UTC lightning talks session for the sdk days and mc'ing a bit?
<jcastro> dholbach: I think I have a call but I can try to sort it with mhall119
<jcastro> or is mhall not here today?
<dholbach> jcastro, mhall119 was running his own session at 17 and starting the one at 18, so I wanted to ask somebody else
<jono> dholbach, I have calls then
<dholbach> jono, no worries
<dholbach> balloons, oi oi oi! :)
<balloons> dholbach, lol
<balloons> I never got the keys
<dholbach> let's chat and get you set up :)
<balloons> kk.. let's do it
<czajkowski> jono: http://wtflinux.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/no-need-for-un-intervention-claims-bacon/
<jcastro> dholbach: I have a call too, I can squeeze out for 5 to do it though if balloons can't
<popey> czajkowski: tis funny, that site
<balloons> jcastro, I'll keep u on backup.. lol
<czajkowski> never seen it before
<balloons> but I'm set now
<jcastro> balloons: try not to be late in some "QA meeting"
<czajkowski> This weekend am having a weekend of catching up on reading, physio and doing diddly squat
<popey> czajkowski: its only been around for 3 days
<balloons>  get to bug people to get into the hangout early
<balloons> should be fun
<mhall119> czajkowski: I think you need to prune your news feeds, that was awful
<czajkowski> mhall119: this is what happens when thye take away google rss feed
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, thought that was comedy - I tweeted about it
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> "I was late in a QA meeting" is balloons's "the dog ate my homework"
<jcastro> do we have a demo call today?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> lolololol
<jono> jcastro, yup, there
<balloons> kk
<balloons> incoming
<smartboyhw> balloons, so did your dog ate your homework?
<snap-l> trolololololol
<jcastro> balloons: given how 13.04 is, you can skip every meeting for all I care!
<jono> dholbach, balloons, dpm-, mhall119 meeting
<dholbach> jono, hosting sdk days
<smartboyhw> jcastro, +1
<jono> dholbach, np
<balloons> jcastro, hehe
<daker> is this the official one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-music-app ?
<daker> well i guess no (https://launchpad.net/musicapp)
<vibhav> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WcRf5EA1TDo/UUNF8zMhGtI/AAAAAAAABQg/sTarp0kpruo/s367/2013+-+1
<mhall119> vibhav: nice!
<jcastro> pleia2: heya, any idea where warty is?
<jono_> jcastro, I am there
<vibhav> mhall119: :D
<pleia2> mhall119: oh man, way to get quoted
<mhall119> pleia2: where?
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/109027644713767623413/posts/KhuSMBmkLP6
<pleia2> but I guess originally omgubuntu
<mhall119> nice
<czajkowski> that guy writes some trollish articles
<rrnwexec> he's worth ignoring.
<pleia2> an ubuntu blogger who writes trollish articles?! say it ain't so! :)
 * Pici snerks
<czajkowski> pleia2: +1
<czajkowski> pleia2: OMG I'd never have thought it so :p
<pleia2> hehe
<vibhav> czajkowski: s/trollish/over sensationalised/
<pleia2> sensationalism works :)
<pleia2> I was interviewed about ornithophobia yesterday
 * vibhav looks up ornithophobia
<Pici> You're afraid of birds?
<pleia2> yup
<mhall119> pleia2: he forgot to mention the fact that I want to kill kittens, as evidenced by the fact that I have a dog instead
<Pici> wacky.  Not judging, I'm probably borderline arachnophobic myself.
<pleia2> I've had a page on my website about it for years, it's been fascinating for strange calls to ask me about it (once from a talk show guest recruiter, I didn't make the cut because I'm not crazy enough, I did see the show after, people were hypnotized to get rid of their fear)
<czajkowski> hmm wonder if I could use this fear t get out of cleaning the hen area while J is away with all the chickens
<czajkowski> :)
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<popey> its not omg
<popey> mhall119 was quoted from his own blog
<vibhav> I had ornithophobia too
<popey> http://mhall119.com/2013/03/coming-soon-unity-7/
<Pici> had?
<vibhav> yes, had
<pleia2> Pici: it makes more sense now that I know they're little dinosaurs
<vibhav> I got rid of it
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I really don't like chickens (except for eating)
<Pici> pleia2: Well, I know I have an irrational fear of bugs, but only when I don't expect them to be there.
<czajkowski> oh me too I keep threating J with it if the chickens don't start laying eggs
<vibhav> popey: I am very sure that he wass reading OMG
<vibhav> was*
<popey> as I said... quoted from his own blog
<vibhav> yes
<popey> meaning it's hardly OMG's fault
<pleia2> wasn't blaming
<vibhav> "Oooh, I saw something on OMG. I should sensationalise it without any research. MOAR TRAFFIC!!11"
<pleia2> in spite of sensationalism, I actually do love all these ubuntu bloggers ;)
<mhall119> popey: OMG quoted me properly
<mhall119> the other guy took it to mean what he wanted it to mean
<popey> as did Swapnhil.. then "interpreted" it
<pleia2> it's fascinating that we can be the subject of sensationalism
<pleia2> I think it means success
<popey> hah
<popey> \o/ We Won!
<pleia2> now they must tear us down with misquotes and taking things out of context \o/
<vibhav> pleia2: Exactly
<vibhav> People who misquote us and get more traffic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TgX86fO5zY
<czajkowski> daker: ping
<daker> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> daker: coolbhavi can't edit stuff on the LTP wher I can
<czajkowski> I thought all folks on the LC could do stuff on the LTP under admin and create global events
<daker> czajkowski: yes!
<coolbhavi> daker, only I see is my name and logout on the top right
<daker> czajkowski: coolbhavi you mean you had access to /admin before ?
<coolbhavi> daker, I am not sure
<coolbhavi> but now I am not able to login with my credentials
<coolbhavi> daker, to /admin i.e
<daker> coolbhavi: yeah normal because you don't have admin access
<coolbhavi> daker, can you please provide?
<coolbhavi> as I am on the lococouncil
<daker> coolbhavi: well normally your on LC so you have LC rights
<daker> coolbhavi: can you access http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/add/ ?
<coolbhavi> yes
<daker> which means you have LC rights :)
<coolbhavi> yes but m not able to add the latest rss blog links to the portal after review
<daker> coolbhavi: ah ok i see now, your need /admin access
<daker> give me a sec
<coolbhavi> :)
<daker> coolbhavi: reload the page now, and see on the top page if see an admin link
<czajkowski> daker: thanks
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot
<daker> coolbhavi: perfect :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<jono_> rrnwexec, all set?
<rrnwexec> ready
<jono_> rrnwexec, I added a hangout URL to the calendar invite
<rrnwexec> ok will grab it
<jcastro> man guys
<jcastro> banshee in 13.04 is pretty great
<jcastro> after this seemingly downward spiral it feels awesome
<jcastro> low memory, low CPU consumption, etc.
<marcoceppi> Where is the discussion for the current lightning talks taking place?
<jcastro> @ubuntu-app-devel
<meetingology> jcastro: Error: "ubuntu-app-devel" is not a valid command.
<jcastro> oops, that should be a #
<jono_> balloons, hey
<jono_> balloons, can you follow up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1154229 and provide a comprehensive manual test plan ASAP
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive "[FFE] New Unity Dash" [Undecided,Triaged]
<balloons> jono_, already on it mate
<jono_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> spoke with the qa guys in ps about it.. we'll be doing a call for testing starting next week
<jono_> balloons, can you follow up on that bug to summarize what you are doing here
<balloons> yea, sure thing
<balloons> I was writing the email to the qa list just now before doing that
<balloons> lol
<jono_> :-)
<akgraner> hey jono (maybe you know)  when you all went to Dublin for the Sprint  - was there a local guide to restaurants/entertainment you all used? like a wiki or something?
<akgraner> Connect will be there in July  - so I was in search of some trusted info
<akgraner> jono_, ^^
<jono_> akgraner, naa, just walked around to find things :-)
<akgraner> ha - totally fine with me, but well um others not so much :-)    thanks.
<pleia2> akgraner: ask the irish loco team? my fiance even emailed them when he was in town for recommendations and drink meetup :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep drafting the email now. :-)
<akgraner> I was being lazy (well sorta') when I asked jono_  - I was hoping he'd break into some Communitymanagerese speak for me ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<jono_> lol
<jono_> community community community!
<jono_> :-)
<akgraner> jono_, we love it when you talk community to us...ok bad joke - it's 5 o'clock somewhere time to find a smile - laters and thanks pleia2  - I'll get this email to them and go from there.
<jono_> akgraner, :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: we did have laura and connor locally though
<jcastro> so it wasn't hard to find stuff
<jcastro> besides dublin is a different measurement system altogether. "Where is the server team?" "Go down 2 pubs, take a left, go down 5 more pubs, turn right, first pub on the left."
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> http://www.kindle-maps.com/blog/how-to-walk-across-dublin-without-passing-a-pub-full-publess-route-here.html :)
<AlanBell> you could get all cultural and visit the landmarks http://www.diablevert.net/archives/000216.html
<AlanBell> probably a pub next to each of them
<daker> mhall119: you coming ?
<bkerensa> jono_: you should get Bacon business cards
<bkerensa> that would be epic...
<jono_> bkerensa, good idea :-)
<bkerensa> jono_: serious a die cut nice stock paper shaped like a strip of bacon :D
<bkerensa> that would be memorable
<jono_> no kidding :-)
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok
<jcastro> those USB things
<jcastro> are freaking awesome
<jcastro> 64 bit?
<bkerensa> Thats all I give people
<bkerensa> unless they are DVD's Canonical sends
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> 64bit default ftw ;)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> hey I gotta step out for dinner
<jcastro> can you mail me the contact info for that place?
<jcastro> I'd love to make my own
<jcastro> With ubuntu server of course. :p
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will be blogging about it... a U.S. company sponsored them for me
<bkerensa> ;)
<czajkowski> evening
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-16
<jcastro> omg
<bkerensa> omg
<popey> omg
<vibhav> good morning
<cjohnston> Ubuntu!
<czajkowski> zomg
<daker> czajkowski: Mint!
<pleia2> mint is for mojitos
<daker> pleia2: :)
<daker> pleia2: thanks for the blog post :)
<pleia2> daker: you're welcome, thanks for doing so much great work on the portal :)
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-17
<vibhav> good evening
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> mhall119: can you send me a wordpress xml dump of your blog?
<jcastro> I am experimenting
<jcastro> and determined to fix your blog. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: I already fixed part of it
<mhall119> jcastro: W3 Total Cache was kind enough to minify my css and javascript, but then kept it hosted on my WP instance.  I moved it up into S3 for now
<mhall119> jcastro: also, I'm trading my brother Ubuntu server support for free hosting on his rackspace instance
<mhall119> I just need to pick which static-site generator to use
<daker> mhall119: hyde!
<mhall119> daker: lol
<daker> mhall119: https://github.com/hyde/hyde
<mhall119> I thought you were telling me to hide from jcastro
<mhall119> :)
<daker> :)
<daker> mhall119: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOiXtWcQ8GI
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-11
<jono> jose, ping?
<jose> jono: pong
<jono> jose, hey
<jose> evening :)
<jono> so I can do my Q&A, but it will be at 11am Pacific
<jono> I can't do 10am due to UDS
<jose> give me a second
<jono> thanks
<jose> actually, according to my calendar, it should be at noon pacific to keep UTC timing
<jose> if you could do it at that time it'd be awesome
<jose> otherwise, I can move it to 11
<jose> jono: ^
<jono> oh
<jono> I thought it was supposed to be an hour earlier
<jono> one sec
<jose> sure
<jono> jose, I can do 12pm
<jose> jono: awesome, we keep it at that time then :)
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> sure :)
<jono> next week will be different as I am in th eUK
<jono> jose, can we hold off rescheduling our weekly until I am back
<jose> hmm, we'll figure it out this week
<jono> ?
<jose> sure :)
<jono> cool
<jose> just one quick thing before you leave
<jose> is there a possibility you could host the first plenary from the ubuntuonair account?
<jono> jose, I will see what I can do
<jono> but I can't promise
<jose> np
<jono> setting those things up has all kinds of variables
<dholbach> hey dpm - how are you doing?
<dpm> hey dholbach, trying to sort out some scopes docs before starting UDS :)
<dpm> dholbach, will you be at the app dev schools session?
<dholbach> hello everyone else! :)
<dholbach> dpm, yep - I was just about to ask if you were going to be there :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes :)
<dpm> dholbach, so to make extra sure I don't get UTC times wrong: we're starting in ~25 minutes, right?
<dpm> I mean Jono's intro
<dholbach> dpm, yes
<dpm> ok, good :)
<dholbach> tsimpson, do you know who takes care of the bot which updates the channels topics for the #ubuntu-uds* channels?
<jono_> mhall119, any idea how I get the music app on the desktop to import music?
<mhall119> jono_: no, it uses the new media scanner, which may not be available on desktop
<mhall119> popey might know for sure
<jono_> mhall119, yeah, thats what I assumed
 * popey sees a ping.. jono_ mhall119 install mediascanner from the archive then run "mediascanner-service". That's it.
<jono_> popey, awesome :-)
<mhall119> thanks popey, how ya feeling?
<popey> ugh
<popey> got up to get a drink and saw the ping.. back to bed
<jono_> popey, wow
<jono_> this works well
<cprofitt> popey: get better
<jono_> mhall119, popey wow, desktop apps running on trusty are already better
<jono_> file manager and music in particular
<IdleOne> jono_: UDS is going on now?
<jono_> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> jono_: apparently the channel bots are not updating the topics correctly
<IdleOne> not sure who is handling that
<jono_> IdleOne, hmmm
<jono_> mhall119, ^ any idea?
<mhall119> jono_: no
<jono_> IdleOne, I assume the #ubuntu-irc
<jono_> can help
<IdleOne> yeah, that is where I got the info
<IdleOne> I didn't even know UDS was this week, so I have absolutely no clue who is doing what with the bots.
<IdleOne> probably tsimpson
<dholbach> daker, hey hey - are you interested in joining the app dev session on html5 at vUDS or are you busy? (we just started)
<dholbach> daker, there's no strong requirement to have you... just wanted to let you know :)
<dholbach> daker, and hi btw! :)
<daker> dholbach: sorry guys
<dholbach> daker, don't worry :)
<dholbach> we're in #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<dholbach> notes here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-appdev-1403-html5-sdk
<dholbach> blueprint here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-html5-sdk
<dholbach> and hangout (if you want to join in): https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfdCLyIpbF9imaNkUmbmkfITWHBxtfOqmxvAPxHhZlCIY8NIw
<dholbach> or youtube video here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22159/appdev-1403-html5-sdk/
<jose> popey: I assume no design clinic this week either
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-12
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: anyone of you leading the sdk session in appdev-1?
<dholbach> (if not, I can do it)
<mhall119> dpm is on the schedule to do it
<dpm> dholbach, I'm on it
<dholbach> dpm, ok cool
<mhall119> dholbach: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AofbdH5hl5CbdHFjb0YyTlZCT0FLT29pYV9jM1BTU2c#gid=0
<dholbach> that'll allow me to go back and forth between the sdk and the landing-process sessions
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> mhall119, I can do 'software store roadmap'
<dholbach> ah, read-only, nevermind :)
<mhall119> dholbach: you can join me on it :)
<dholbach> mhall119, cool :)
<dholbach> jono, are you going to run the uds session in community-1 in 10m?
<jono> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> jono, I'm in the "Supporting touch apps on Ubuntu desktop" session right now, but can join the one about uds if you like?
<jono> dholbach, whichever you prefer
<IdleOne> jono: you in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 right?
<jono> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> saw no link in the channel
<jcastro> jose, your postfix charm doesn't do HA does it?
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/433336/is-it-possible-to-deploy-a-ha-mail-server-using-juju
<jose> jcastro: nope, I think it doesn't
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> I'll file a wishlist
<jose> but I could work in it
<jose> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-13
<jcastro> mhall119, I'm your guy with the server update
<mhall119> thanks jcastro
<mhall119> jcastro: who's doing your summary, you or patricia?
<jcastro> mhall119, pat is
<jcastro> I just wrote all the stuff down for her to say
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: ^^ FYI, Pat Gaughen is doing the server/cloud track summary
<jono> mhall119, thanks
<jono> mhall119, will set up the hangout soon
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> How's week coming along? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, it was a busy week :-)
<dholbach> how was yours?
<nigelb> dholbach: Same. I'm looking forward to the weekend. And the vacation at the end of the month :-)
<nigelb> Is the UDS over?
<dholbach> nice... what are you going to do in your vacation
<dholbach> yes, it was Tue - Thu
<nigelb> Going to Dharamshala. Basically, hiking and walking around the mountains :)
<dholbach> nice - I really liked the place :)
<dholbach> the atmosphere is really nice and laid-back
<nigelb> I'm hoping to leave my computer at home, so it'll be a nice disconnect too.
<dholbach> just leave it there
<dholbach> you won't need it :)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> lunch time - bbiab
<dholbach> dpm, do you ever go to the "landing task force" meetings?
<dholbach> dpm, if not, I was wondering if we should make that slot (9:30 UTC - 10 UTC) our standup for the app dev school initiative for the next 3 weeks
<popey> dholbach: i go every day
<dholbach> popey, ah yes, that's right
<popey> dpm doesn't
<dholbach> ok... I'll pencil that in then - dpm: let me know if it doesn't suit you :)
<dpm> dholbach, that works for me, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<dholbach> I'll call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<jcastro> jose, hey so I forgot how to use UOA for broadcasting
<jose> jcastro: sorry, wasn't here, you use it like a normal account?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-15
<JoseeAntonioR> j #ubuntu-lococouncil
<JoseeAntonioR> whoops
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-16
<JoseeAntonioR> hey jono! still doing the Q&A on Tue?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, good question
<jono> I will need to let you know tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> that's good
<jono> I need to see if I can find a room to do it in
<jono> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> timezones yu are going to be a curse this week!
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<pleia2> mhall119: happy birthday :)
<dholbach> all right you hippies - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> pleia2: we're in the same zone!!!
<pleia2> czajkowski: yay, welcome :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: coming up to elasticon on wednesday?
<pleia2> also, we ordered nicer weather for this trip for you
<czajkowski> I see
<czajkowski> flip flops on hand!
<czajkowski> pleia2: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/figure-it-out/lialghmkggocekkpjbnoacohodmckfke?hl=en
<czajkowski> very useful!!!
<pleia2> czajkowski: haha, nice
<pleia2> I actually just have a bunch in my Xfce panel at the bottom of my screen
<pleia2> west coast and east coast US, UTC and then some random one (it rotates, usually try to sync it up with someone I'm currently working with or so)
<pleia2> s/bunch/bunch of clocks
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> dholbach, one of Project Harvest developers (Sugetha is her name) has e-mailed you asking for help.  Did you receive that e-mail?
<dholbach> belkinsa, yes, sorry - I did - let me reply to it now
<belkinsa> And what version is Django used?  And thanks.
<dholbach> I'll CC you
<belkinsa> Thanks
<belkinsa> Got it!  Thanks!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back
<jorge> marcoceppi, 28 leafs
<marcoceppi> jorge: nice! I also got 28
<jorge> this is the first time you haven't utterly crushed me
<dholbach> dpm, time to advertise the hangout a bit, right? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah!
 * dpm finishes an e-mail
<dholbach> dpm, can you do g+?
<dpm> yep
<dholbach> cool
<dpm> dholbach, you've set the event in G+, right?
<dholbach> yep, ubuntuonair.com is updated as well
<dpm> I'll share that on +Ubuntu, then
<dpm> great
<dpm> on it now
<dholbach> excellent!
<dpm> jcastro, happy birthday!
<jcastro> thanks!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> <3
<popey> wat! Happy birthday
<popey> mhall119 yesterday, jcastro today!
<dpm> popey, any core app updates in particular you'd want us to mention in the Q&A? I was planning on Reminders, Docviewer, Calendar
<popey> dpm: all those, plus weather reboot is under way, as is calculator reboot. Both quite advanced.
<popey> basically read my blog post out loud :)
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> will do
<popey> Call for help on docviewer / office viewer would be nice
<popey> stefano is on his own
<dpm> popey, oh, do you happen to have that screenshot stefano sent opening an odt document?
<popey> nope
<popey> my vps was restarted so i lost all my irc backlog and logs
<jose> jcastro: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<jcastro> thanks man!
<elfy> happy birthday jcastro - getting on a bit now?
<jcastro> yeah, unfortunately, heh
<jcastro> big 40
<elfy> I remember that
<elfy> just about :p
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> popey: ping
<popey> jose: pong!
<jose> popey: do you have a min for a pm, or busy atm?
<popey> for you, always
<jose> does anyone know if we are going to have a booth at LFNW?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one!
<balloons> jose, LFNW?
<jose> Linux Fest Northwest
<jose> in Bellingham, WA
<balloons> ahh right
<popey> jose: just added to our special calendar
<jose> cool
<balloons> good to know about these things
<balloons> jose, the perpetual answer to your question however is; yes, assuming you are running it :-)
<jose> lol, well, I could do it
<popey> http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/2015/sponsors
<popey> fedora doing friday party, microsoft doing the saturday party
<popey> thats the weekend after release.
<jose> wat, ubuntu oregon?
<jose> but it's in WA
<popey> they're having a stand dthere, it seems
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or/
<jose> I'm having my doubts about that, will Oregon people travel to Washington?
<popey> its not far
<popey> 4 hours drive
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community is down.. I filed an rt
<elfy> blamiing dholbach ...
<cjohnston> balloons: it's part of an upgrade that's happening
<balloons> cjohnston, I didn't realize displaying python stack traces was a feature and not a bug :-)
<inetpro> hmm...
<balloons> cool..
<inetpro> good evening
<balloons> and hai cjohnston !
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> It should be back now
<elfy> slow - but that's normal here
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> yep
<balloons> cjohnston, if you want to close the rt, it's 79524
<cjohnston> balloons: not sure I have those permissions
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-13
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://blog.couchbase.com/couchbase-mobile-hosting-on-digital-ocean
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day too, have a great weekend!
<philipballew> Whats the most affordable phone to buy so I can  hack or play with Ubuntu touch on currently?
<philipballew> I was using a tablet, but I figured I might try working with a phone instead as my phone is breaking currently anyway.
<mhall119> philipballew: probably the Nexus 4
<philipballew> mhall119, alright. that seems like a reliable option. thanks
<mhall119> czajkowski: almost every step in http://blog.couchbase.com/couchbase-mobile-hosting-on-digital-ocean could be replaced with a single juju command
<mhall119> jose: do you know if there are couchbase charms in existance or development?
<jose> mhall119: I remember seeing something but I don't remember if it was unmaintained or something old
<jose> I'd have to take a look, 1s
<mhall119> jose: no rush, IIRC czajkowski is on a return trip from California to London
<czajkowski> mhall119: by all means comment on the blog post and engage :)
<mhall119> oh, maybe not
<jose> amazing
<jose> lol
<jose> mhall119, czajkowski: https://jujucharms.com/couchbase/precise/6
<mhall119> jose: and Digital Ocean has a juju backend right?
<jose> that is correct
<jose> there is a DO plugin for juju
<jose> allows you to deploy with juju on DO, similar as you would do on any other cloud providers
<popey> jose: did you request a cert or something from godaddy for ubuntuonair.com ?
<mhall119> thanks jose, czajkowski I've commented on the blog
<jose> popey: not at all, I don't have access to your account
<popey> hmm, wonder why that happened then
<jose> and I don't use godaddy at all
<mhall119> jose: popey: I know what happened :)
<jose> wat?
<popey> oh?
<mhall119> it's canonical sysadmins
<mhall119> thedac should be joining here shortly
<popey> Greetings
<thedac> hi
<popey> Do I need to do something?
<mhall119> thedac: popey and jose were just wondering who was requesting a cert for that domain
<thedac> popey: one if you can authorize the certificate I just requested
<thedac> And two we need to change DNS to point to the new juju deployed version
<popey> done
<jose> thedac, popey: didn't the transfer to IS go through?
<popey> Your Domain Access Approval response has been processed.
<thedac> new IPs: 162.213.32.159 162.213.32.160 which you are welcome to test before changing DNS
<jose> thedac: I thought IS had access to that domain name?
<jose> we were on the process but Alan went on holidays
<thedac> It does not look like it
 * mhall119 blames popey 
<popey> ok, tested
<jose> lol
<thedac> popey: thanks, I can see the domain has been validated. Let's see if godday get's picky. Just let me know if you get any more emails
<popey> thedac: how do I set multiple IPs in the godaddy control panel?
<thedac> That is a great question. Let me go look at my personal domain hosted by GD. one sec
<popey> heh
<popey> i can edit the zone file directly
<thedac> that sounds easier
<popey> well, i say that.
<popey> it takes me to a web thing
<thedac> popey: I think you just add a second A record. Use @ for the domain itself
<thedac> second A record with the same name
<popey> ok
<popey> just did that as a guess :)
<popey> alan@www:~$ host ubuntuonair.com
<popey> ubuntuonair.com has address 162.213.32.160
<popey> ubuntuonair.com has address 162.213.32.159
<thedac> Great
<thedac> And Godaddy generated the cert.
<thedac> So if you guys can test the site a bit and let me know if you see any problems.
 * popey presses f5 a bunch
<popey> seems okay!
<popey> ship it
<thedac> \o/ :)
<thedac> Thanks for the help. You can grab me or any IS people in #is if any problems arise
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-15
<silverlion> hey toddy
<toddy> hey silverlion :)
<silverlion> how's the community doing? the german one i mean ;)
<toddy> we are on the next week in chemnitz by the chemnitzer linuxtage. I think it will be very nice.
<toddy> we have one ubuntu bq phone on the booth. :)
<silverlion> great
<silverlion> do you recommend it to buy or better not?
<silverlion> from what I've heard so far the specs are pretty low on hardware
<toddy> my own phone is not shipping till now. I only have seen it on youtube video and so.
<toddy> year it is not the hardware for a power user I thing. that would be the meizu phone.
<silverlion> is it also with ubuntu?
<toddy> yes, but they haven't launched it till now. I think they will released it in the next weeks.
<silverlion> any idea about the price range they will put it in?
<toddy> i think there was an article on omg!ubuntu. one moment.
<toddy> silverlion: here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-is-official-will-be-at-mwc-in-march
<silverlion> thank you
<toddy> np
<silverlion> I'm looking for members of the community council board ... anybody available?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> o/
<popey> morning
<Kilos> hi dpm popey
<dpm> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> dholbach: when you have a moment to review please - I pushed terminal to the store.
<popey> dholbach: also telegram :)
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> both approved
<popey> Thanks dholbach
<popey> dholbach: already added some data for the next community team update for two weeks time ㋛
<dholbach> :-D
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey slackers!
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119
<popey> dpm: mhall119 balloons
<popey> davidcalle: :)
<dholbach> come on hippies
<dpm> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> coming
<balloons> popey, so I thought you could do the snapcraft jobs on jenkins as a learning exercise; with my help. We can also demonstrate workflows by hooking it up to the build jobs
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<davidcalle> Bonjour o/
<popey> phew!
<popey> stupid computers. we should all go and live in a forest
<popey> (morning)
<czajkowski> popey: breaking things?
<popey> Not intentionally!
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who does the Q&A today and who did it last time?
<dpm> dholbach, I think mhall119 and I were in last week
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, popey: anyone of you up for it?
<dholbach> I'd be up as well, but it could be a bit noisy later on as the office is quite full today
<davidcalle> I can't :/
<popey> dholbach: sure
<mhall119> I was on last week, but can be on again today
<mhall119> balloons: want to do one last Q&A?
<balloons> the thought crossed my mind
<balloons> I think I have a conflict actually
<UbuntuSponge> mhall119: dholbach: May be abit early, but is it the same ppl for Ubuntu-On-Air as usual ?
<dholbach> UbuntuSponge, I just asked folks earlier and we haven't quite decided yet
<UbuntuSponge> cool-enough. Hot here at moment :)
<dholbach> so davidcalle can't, popey would be up, mhall119 was last week and would be up, balloons is considering it, I would generally be up, but can't quite say how noisy things are going to be in the office here later on (there are a bunch of Norwegian visitors here today)
<dholbach> can we decide this now maybe, so we can announce it? :)
<popey> sure, I'm in :)
<UbuntuSponge> Norwegians - they get everywhere ! outrage !
<balloons> I've decided I can't, I have a conflict that makes it tight
<balloons> when's was the last mike and popey show?
<dholbach> mhall119, ok... I think I'll do it as Mike was in last week's q&a
<popey> it's fine, I'm okay to do it this week
<UbuntuSponge> popey -did you see the 'unbox therapy' of the $4 phone ? (as an aside)
<dholbach> popey, it's going to be the two of us - I'll set up the page and everything
<UbuntuSponge> oh goodie !
<popey> HaloSponge: i did
<popey> dholbach: thanks!
<HaloSponge> great stuff. Fuzzies.
<dholbach> popey, posted
<popey> aaaagh
<popey> audio suddenly completely broken on my laptop
<popey> why is everything breaking today
<mhall119> I'll do the Q&A if popey's audio doesn't get fixed
<balloons> outages everywhere :-(
<popey> ok, back and audio working again after a cheeky reboot
<mhall119> sudo shutdown -r --cheeky now
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today, see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day too! :-)
<dholbach> have a good one!
<dpm> o/
<svij> mhall119: was there an ubucon europe call today, like david said last week?
<mhall119> svij: he told me it was canceled today
<svij> mhall119: ah okay
<mhall119> but would happen next week
<svij> ok, good, then I'll have time too
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, happy deployment day! ;-)
<dholbach> ooooh... it's deployment day again? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: it is, I need to check one thing with mike (specifically about the branch we want to use for the dpeloyment, yesterday he told me production was used last time, and I've found the RT and it was staging, I'd like to clear it out)
<dholbach> one day we'll figure out which branches we use :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: all of them! Until it works! :)
<davidcalle> _Branching will continue until moral improves_
<dholbach> I still don't think I understand why we use 3 different branches :)
<dholbach> why couldn't we always land stuff in trunk (with code reviews) and deploy certain revisions of trunk to staging (for testing) and then merge changes after they were approved on staging into production?
<dholbach> that way we'd have one branch we focus on and one "release" (production) branch
<dholbach> I feel like I have asked that question a couple of times already, but I feel like that's the setup I'd somehow expect
<davidcalle> dholbach: that was supposed to be smart, and ended up conflicting with the spec, I think we'll move it the way you are suggesting after today
<dholbach> which spec? is this something which IS/webops require?
<davidcalle> dholbach: one thing to note is that we *need* to use the same branch for both staging and prod deployments, which why my solution ended up conflicting with out mojo spec.
<davidcalle> our*
<dholbach> oh ok
<davidcalle> dholbach: I think we'll have one trunk that we deploy to staging and prod, and one "production" that is not deployed, but represents the release actually in prod.
<dholbach> give everything else, I feel that makes sense
<dholbach> given everything else, I feel that makes sense
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's hangout about it the three of us today/tomorrow
<dholbach> sure
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dpm got the unity8 session to work for the first time \o/
<dholbach> dpm, nice... I'll try again later on
<dholbach> for now I can't get past lightdm - I get a black screen
<dpm> dholbach, tip: before you enter the unity8 session, go to tty1, 'sudo service cgmanager start'
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> do you know why is this necessary?
<dholbach> do you know why this is necessary?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't quite understand why, but it's a workaround for bug 1535058 for me
<dpm> cgmanager should automatically start, but it does not seem to do it
<davidcalle> dpm: is everything working as expected (app launching)?
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, that workaround fixed the issue for me. The web browser does crash after a few seconds of having started, though
<popey> dpm: dholbach is unity8-desktop-session-mir the only thing you have to install?
<dpm> popey, I had to manually install cgmanager too, seems to be a bug in the dependencies
<popey> and it brings in the dash/scopes you need?
<dpm> yep, they are contained in the scopes "app"
<dpm> so no dash per se
<popey> right, yeah, that's what I meant sorry
<popey> enough "stuff" to get going
<dpm> yeah, terminal and dekko work great. These are the ones I installed from the PPA. I've got them running both in unity7/8
<popey> sweet
<balloons> o/
<balloons> glad it's still working, although bumpy
<popey> hm, i get an empty "Scopes" window on start
<popey> and no way to add an ubuntu one account 😖
<dholbach> popey, I think I installed a few other things likes app and stuff, but I installed them ages ago
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> unity8 crashes for me on login (bug 1558095)
<svij> dpm: heya, can you setup an recurring ubucon-eu-meeting call (this time with correct e-mail addressses :))? I thought that there was a call without me yesterday, but as I heard, there wasn't.
<dpm> svij, yep. Afaik, the addresses were correct, though?
<svij> dpm: marius' mail was wrong last time
<dpm> svij, hm, I think he sorted it out. I added both his addresses
<dpm> and he managed to join the hangout
<svij> no, you suck at copy-pasting :P quabeck, not quackbeck ;)
<dpm> I wonder how he got in, though :)
<svij> I've send him the URL to the hangout
<svij> and I think you had to accept him as a guest last time
<dpm> anyway, I'll make sure everyone is on the list with the right address
<svij> great. :)
<svij> oh and also, I thought of doing a quick "What do you want to hear/know hat ubucon eu?" through social media, so we might have a few more ideas before we are going to talk about the schedule. What do you think?
<dpm> svij, on the phone, so I will not be too responsive in the next few hours, but sounds like a great idea
<svij> ok good
<popey> dholbach: could you do a "dpkg -l *scope*" or something and see if you have any debs I don't?
<popey> dholbach: or some other package if you know what it might be?
<dholbach> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401923/
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> what kind of package are you looking for?
<popey> actually I can diff between desktop and phone
<popey> suspect I'm missing a few bits :)
<dholbach> I can't even login
<popey> heh
<dholbach> so I'm not sure I'm the right person to ask :)
<popey> I am sshing in to fiddle with packages
<dholbach> I installed media-hub, a bunch of core apps
<popey> amusingly, while you can't login, I can't logout :)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> shall we move to #ubuntu-unity?
<popey> no, I'm gonna defer this to when I have more time, friday I think :)
<popey> dpm: my laptop has freaked out, I'm no longer on the hangout
<dpm> I was wondering why you were looking so still :)
<jcastro> popey: https://obsproject.com/
<popey> yeah, i have played with that
<popey> you can also use simplescreenrecorder
<popey> (to stream to twitch) (I think)
<jcastro> with this you can stream to twitch and youtube at the same time it seems
<popey> nice
<dholbach> all right ... need to run - see you all tomorrow! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dpm> dholbach, I wanted to try the notes app on the unity8 session, but it fails to build its .deb package due to autopilot tests failing on build. While we figure out what's wrong with the tests, do you know if there is a way to disable running the tests during the .deb build? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/files/head:/debian/
<dholbach> in debian/rules you could add a target   override_dh_auto_test
<dholbach> which just does nothing
<dholbach> I think that should be the easiest way (if they're run as part of 'make test' or 'make check')
<dpm> ok, I'll give it a go, thanks!
<dholbach> let me know how it goes
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> that worked, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> awesome
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<willcooke> hi gang
<willcooke> I saw some talk the other day about moving the wiki to a new platform.  So, I thought I'd just raise this here....
<willcooke> the search is utterly useless on the current wiki
<willcooke> Could we consider replacing it with a Google search box pre-populated (or whatever) with site:wiki.ubuntu.com
<popey> what's wrong with the search?
<popey> (it's slow, for one)
<willcooke> it returns results which are, imo, junk
<willcooke> e.g.
<popey> tsimonq2: i see you editing the wiki freenode->Freenode. It's intentionally "freenode" - that's their branding.
<willcooke> The default search action searches page titles
<popey> yes, because it's faster.
<popey> part of the whole "moin sucks, we should move" I agree :)
<willcooke> lack of sorting is also an issue for me
<willcooke> anyhoo,
<willcooke> just sticking my oar in
<willcooke> carry on
<popey>  😃
<tsimonq2> popey: really? wxl didn't seem to correct me... do you need it reverted? (I'm sorry)
 * tsimonq2 is a bit confused but it makes sense :)
<popey> i already did
<tsimonq2> okay, thank you, sorry about that :)
<popey> tsimonq2: https://freenode.net/ see the top of that page. They've always been "freenode"
<popey> No worries, thanks for taking the attention!  😃
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> popey: hey, I've read that page about 100 times and that was bugging me XD
<tsimonq2> (not joking about the 100 times though :P)
<tsimonq2> but I get why it's not Freenode now :)
<popey> haha
<tsimonq2> popey: ooh, just had an idea, I'll link to freenode's website on the wiki page from the word "freenode," so people who don't use IRC at least get a description of it. :)
<popey> sadly their website doesn't have a lot of content, they're rewriting it
<popey> maybe hang fire till it actually has something useful
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> o/ off to get ready for school, got a bit of homework to finish up ;)
<dpm> popey, davidcalle, mhall119, when you've got a minute, could you add the times you're available for the docs team meeting to doodle? http://doodle.com/poll/dqsryhnkfwgantb2
<dpm> (thanks!)
<popey> ya
<popey> done
<knome> hey dpm
<dpm> hey knome o/
<knome> i have a few questions about the agenda which i didn't want to just add to the pad
<dpm> sure
<knome> so i guess it's fair to talk about the tasks for 16.04, even though it's a bit late at this point (doc string freeze gone and all)
<knome> but i wouldn't say the 16.10 roadmap is very important
<knome> or in other words, i don't know what you are trying to achieve by talking about it
<knome> especially since the documentation roadmaps usually come directly based on what development/changes are made in the OS
<knome> sure, there are some always ongoing projects/tasks, but they haven't got anything to do with any specific release
<knome> if you want to try to tackle actual issues, then i would rather bring up the future of the community help wiki
<knome> for the third item, i was thinking that maybe it would make sense to try to gather some kind of table before the meeting, assuming your idea is to see who's doing what currently
<knome> but sadly enough, that list is pretty small, and roles aren't very clear
<knome> the three different subteams are working pretty much separately (partly because the documentation they are working on are very different things)
<knome> dpm, ^ i'm sure you read it, but if not, ping
<dpm> this could have been easily called "16.04+ roadmap", as in to discuss the roadmap for the docs team moving forward, I agree that it shouldn't be tied to a particular release, but as we generally work in cycles, I thought it might be a good idea to define the scope. My suggestion was not to talk about the technical tasks, but rather to find a common set of goals for the next cycle, which we could put together in a roadmap. I think creating a pla
<dpm> n together is something that would help defining the direction of the team. As per the wiki topic, this was simply a proposal for a collaborative agenda, so feel free to add it, I agree that it's important
<dpm> I was reading... and typing :)
<dpm> as per the third point, I agree, it could be pre-filled before the meeting to have the context beforehand
<knome> though as i said, and as we said in the mail, the list is very short
<dpm> right
<knome> i don't have exact numbers or knowledge of the other teams, but i would think the active contributor count is somewhere between 5 to 10 at most
<knome> including active community help wiki admins, which means we will react to things that happen there and try to make sure it works for all, but aren't actually working on creating new content
<dpm> right
<dpm> actually 5-10 people is a not a small number
<dpm> dholbach, just to make sure I get the timezones right and I add it to the calendar - the CC catch up is at 16:30 our time, right?
<knome> well, that's just an estimation
<knome> the number could be 3
<knome> but i would argue it *is* a small number
<knome> those people are responsible for the documentation of the whole ubuntu
<dpm> that reminds me... I wanted to add the roles of the docs team expliticly to the agenda
<knome> i mean put it perspective;
<knome> how much money is canonical using to make ubuntu what it is, with convergence and all
<knome> and how many people are documenting how the core system works
<knome> especially considering they aren't canonical employees or people who are actually working on the product
<dpm> I wouln't argue it's a question of how much money is spent. As I understood it from the e-mail, the main issue is coordination and leadership
<knome> i'm not saying it's a question of money either
<knome> but i would see some canonical involvement is required
<knome> without that, the team has no clear direction, at least with the current contributor base
<dpm> right, but that's exactly what we want to discuss in that meeting, isn't it?
<popey> dpm: 18:30 your time. 17:30 UTC
<knome> sure.
<popey> dpm: typically be there from 17:00 UTC as the first half may go quickly so they may move on to us before the half hour
<dpm> popey, ah, thanks
<popey> np
<dpm> I might have a call at 18:00, though
<popey> ah
<popey> well, we'll all be there anyway
<popey> although oddly two of us are on the CC :)
<popey> so they will be rapidly switching hats during the meeting
<dpm> anyway, for starters I'll put it in the calendar to ensure everyone is aware of the right time across timezones, starting with me :)
<popey> :)
<dpm> seems I might be triple-booked at 18:00 :/
<popey> Get you mister popular!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> anyway, I might be able to skeak out in case the meeting happens to start before 18:30
<dholbach> dpm, it's at 18:30 our time
<dholbach> (what popey said)
<popey> :)
<dpm> thanks both :)
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: I think we should go, triage and fix a couple of developer-ubuntu-com bugs again some time
<popey> good call
<mhall119> dholbach: content bugs you mean, since we still haven't had a deployment yet
<dholbach> mhall119, any
<dpm> knome, just re-read the docs meeting agenda, thanks for updating the topics!
<mhall119> davidcalle: call?
<davidcalle> mhall119: omw
<belkinsa> To the Canonical Community Team: You have a CC check-in meeting in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<dpm> thanks belkinsa
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-()
<popey> dholbach: o/
<HaloSponge> Have a Happy St Patricks day everyone !
<Kilos> you too HaloSponge
<HaloSponge> Hows it going Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<HaloSponge> I did my drinking at lunch time :)
<HaloSponge> very well.
<HaloSponge> merry.
<Kilos> i dont drink
<Kilos> lol
<HaloSponge> fair enough.
<HaloSponge> nor do I really.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> Zut alors!
<dholbach> wow... looks like popey has been practising his French!
<dholbach> maybe it's time to change the channel language after all
<popey> :)
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos thanks you all, for the time and hard work you put in
<davidcalle> dholbach: channel? You mean all Ubuntu images, right?!
<dholbach> of course
<davidcalle> dholbach: what do you mean by legacy conversion in your email? Maybe the store could simply consider that oem == gadget
<dholbach> davidcalle, they were called "oem snaps" in the past
<dholbach> I still have to find out what's happening and how it could be clearer
<davidcalle> dholbach: right, especially since we apparently can't query both oem and gadget in the same query
<dholbach> yep
<davidcalle> popey: dpm: dholbach: be amazed! http://i.imgur.com/frcVOgl.png
<dholbach> wow :)
<popey> ooooh
<popey> I don't like it, change it back :)
<nigelb> Wow, suddenly we're getting etherpad spam?
<nigelb> I had a few people write to me begging me to accept them into the team. Weird.
<dpm> davidcalle, cool, I like your retro Windos XP theme! :P
<dpm> *windows
<popey> nigelb: yeah, we are all getting them
<nigelb> popey: I'm just amused that it took spammers so *long* to find this honeypot.
<czajkowski> does anyone have any experience creating a public slack channel ?
<popey> I don't think you can
<popey> We tried for Ubuntu, but had to make it invite only, with specific domains allowed, and admins able to invite others
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> that's a bit painful
<popey> yup
<nigelb> I've been invited to a few "open" slack channels.
<nigelb> It ended up being too painful to use.
<czajkowski> ug
<czajkowski> h
<czajkowski> thanks
<dholbach> I call it a day a bit earlier today - have a great weekend everyone!
<Kilos> you too ty dholbach
<dholbach> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi popey no reply from ruben on both his twitter nicks
<Kilos> now i have no idea how to carry on with spreadu buntu
<knome> what exactly is the issue?
<Kilos> there are a few of us waiting to be approved there knome
<knome> right
<Kilos> hoping to use it to spreadubuntu in bangladesh and india areas
<Kilos> and of course in africa
<popey> Usually we give someone time to respond
<popey> Like, the person could be on vacation.
<popey> Imagine coming back from vacation and finding loads of pings from someone who could have just waited a week.
<Kilos> ok
<knome> ultimately, should't all sites have at least a few different admins though, to make sure things can roll on smoothly?
<popey> Yes, teams should have multiple admins
<popey> Often that's not the case.
<knome> unfortunately
<popey> it happens
<knome> totally...
<popey> Kilos: did you notice there's more than one admin on the team?
<popey> perhaps you could contact the other admin?
<Kilos> i see no other admins popey
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu/+members scroll down
<popey> there's like 7
<knome> :)
<Kilos> let me check that
<popey> What exactly is the goal here? To get added to the team?
<popey> Then what?
<Kilos> ask belkinsa
<Kilos> we working together to help locos that are having probs
<Kilos> surely if there are 7 admins someone would have approved peeps there
<Kilos> is spreadubuntu still working
<popey> define "working"?
<popey> You would have hoped that people would approve, yes.
<popey> However, Spreadubuntu is quite old, and I expect some (all?) of the admins have moved on to other things and not handed over formally to thers.
<popey> So probably each admin is either a) not getting the admin mail, b) ignoring it, c) assuming someone else will do it.
<popey> All of which are unfortunate
<popey> one of them is flannel who is on irc
<popey> you could poke them
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~nealbussett == Flannel on irc
<Kilos> ill try flannel ty
<popey> np
<jcastro> Do I want to live in a world where the launcher can be moved to the bottom?
<popey> Be afraid jcastro, be very, very afraid.
<svij> now we just need a Win7 theme for Unity!
<popey> That's it, that's _all_ we need.
<mhall119> jcastro: don't worry, the window controls are still on the left
<wxl> mhall119: fyi i denied and just approved https://launchpad.net/~abibarra as i got an email from them saying that they say your blog post and wanted to work on the appstream stuff.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-19
<mhall119> wxl: thanks, I see that you include a message explaining why you decline somebody, which is great, but you might want to add something that tells them how to let you know they aren't spammers
<wxl> mhall119: will do. i was copying popey. :)
<knome> copey
<popey> oi
<wxl> cpey
<popey> i only did that when i found conclusive proof
<popey> like existing spam on a wiki somwhere
<wxl> well this seemed to follow a general pattern:
<popey> some of them are sloppy
<popey> they re use names
<popey> true
<wxl> yeah there was like what appeared to be random characters in the email
<wxl> which was the same as the username/lp id
<popey> its quite a science
<wxl> there was no wiki page that could be found
<wxl> they had just become lp members
<wxl> they had no memberships and virtually no activity
<popey> yeah, i guess tge
<popey> gah
<wxl> admittedly said user had one bug related to appstream
<wxl> but i figured they were just trying to be slick
<popey> the odd false positive will happen
<wxl> it wasn't the most verbose bug report
 * wxl shrugs
<knome> there was another one recently
<popey> nvm
<wxl> i think i may leave the door open a little wider next time
<popey> :)
<wxl> "We have had a rash of spam on our wiki and your Launchpad membership seems to contain many of the traits from spammy Launchpad members. There is the possibility you have a legitimate need, of course. Should that be the case, feel free to get in touch."
<knome> get in touch by...?
<wxl> i was thinking about not being too verbose, but maybe i should
<wxl> if you tell them too clearly how to fix their problem, then the spammers will fix THEIR problem, too :)
<knome> but if you don't tell how they are supposed to be in touch...
<wxl> actually it should say so at the end of the message.. lemme see
<wxl> harumph hard to say
<wxl> "We have had a rash of spam on our wiki and your Launchpad membership seems to contain many of the traits from spammy Launchpad members. There is the possibility you have a legitimate need, of course. Should that be the case, please get in touch with the team admins via the Launchpad page and let us know what you'd like to do."
<knome> ermm... they would like to join the team? :)
<wxl> well they should have a reason for joining the team
<wxl> and that reason should be that they want to do SOMETHING on the wiki
<wxl> not that they think the etherpad team is really cool :)
<wxl> "We have had a rash of spam on our wiki and your Launchpad membership seems to contain many of the traits from spammy Launchpad members. There is the possibility you have a legitimate need, of course. Should that be the case, please get in touch with the team admins via the Launchpad page and let us know what you wish to accomplish with joining this team."
<knome> hmm.
<wxl> well i'm headed home
<knome> "We are declining your membership because your Launchpad account seems to contain many of the traits from spammy Launchpad users. If this is a mistake, get in touch with the team admins via the Launchpad page and we will help you get approved."
<wxl> much simpler, knome :)
<wxl> +1
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-20
<mhall119> wxl: I like that new comment you're using when declining people
<belkinsa> mhall119, what is it, if I may ask that?
<popey> belkinsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15439629/
<belkinsa> popey and wxl, I like it.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-14
<wxl> anyone around that can comment on the status of my donation request?
<balloons> wxl, I don't have visibility anymore
<balloons> it's probably an mhall119 question if any
<mhall119> wxl: sorry, popey and I have been at conferences, haven't had a wednesday together to go over donations in a couple weeks, we'll get to them tomorrow
<wxl> @mhall119: i'd like to at least get a thumbs up so i can buy the airline tickets, even if it's not "official." looks like the cancellation policy is pretty restrictive.
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "mhall119:" is not a valid command.
<popey> sorry wxl
<wxl> popey: no problem, i understand
<ahoneybun> would be amazing to get a Kubuntu mini sprint together at LFNW
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-15
<philipballew> Any chance of a few Reddit upvotes to upvote an Ubuntu Meetup?
<philipballew> https://www.reddit.com/r/sandiego/comments/5zfzk2/use_ubuntu_or_linux_we_have_a_ubuntu_users_meetup/
<philipballew> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5zfz57/live_in_san_diego_we_have_a_meetup_this_thursday/
<ahoneybun> done
<philipballew> ahayzen, thanks!
<philipballew> ahoneybun, thanks!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> np
<jose> mhall119, popey: would you have time for a quick hangout in a bit?
<popey> we have one in 8 mins you could join
<jose> if that's alright with you
<popey> sure
 * popey pokes mhall119 
<popey> jose: lemme invite you
<jose> joseeantonior@gmail.com
<NeedHelp> hey everyone...anyone available for a quick chat...having issues with ubuntu studio and would love to hear someone else's opinion
<NeedHelp> anyone free?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-16
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://nxos.org/#software-center
<ahoneybun> snaps!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that's cool, is this something coming out of the KDE community?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it's using Plasma that's all I can tell
<popey> Nice
 * acheronuk downloads
<wxl> popey/mhall119: any idea on a yay or nay on my community donations request?
<tsimonq2> popey/mhall119: What wxl said, ditto for me too.
<wxl> popey/mhall119: and probably ahoneybun, too :)
<tsimonq2> popey/mhall119: I thought valorie had to hear from you guys on something too?
<tsimonq2> :P
<popey> You won't hear directly from myself or michael, generally
<popey> we put our notes in the sheet and claire gets in contact
<popey> unless we have points to clarify in which case we do.
<wxl> popey: what would make my day is knowing whether or not i might get an ok. cuzz i'd really like to lock in the airline tickets
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> popey: And if I get accepted the out of pocket costs for me
<popey> valorie, wxl tsimonq2 all got +1
<popey> fyi
<wxl> ok i'll lock in the flights
<wxl> thx @popey :)
<popey> np :)
<popey> I wish I could go
<tsimonq2> popey: Awesome :)
<wxl> have you ever been?
<popey> no
<wxl> linuxfest northwest is my favorite conference
<tsimonq2> It would be great to have you there :(
<wxl> it's small, but it's ALL community supported and has a great atmosphere
<tsimonq2> And I've heard so many wonderful things about it
<popey> it would be about 800 GBP just for the flight for me
<tsimonq2> )__)
<wxl> WAAAAY better than oscon for example
<popey> yeah, i hear good things
<tsimonq2> *O__O
<popey> and it's too late for me to submit a talk
<popey> so I can't really ask for company dime to pay
<wxl> next year!
<popey> heh
<popey> maybe :)
 * popey puts a tip-jar on the side
<wxl> open source summit looks good, too
<wxl> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-summit-north-america/attend/register
<wxl> includes the community leadership conference
 * wxl *nudge nudge*
<wxl> also containercon/cloudopen. so very good for ubuntu.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-17
<tsimonq2> popey: I guess where I last left off is I was talking with mhall119 about flights, exact costs, etc.
<tsimonq2> popey: Do you guys have details for what exactly I'd get sponsored, or did someone make a note to follow up with me or something?
<ahoneybun> mm I'm still at 0 I guess
<ahoneybun> thanks for the highlight wxl
<popey> ahoneybun: mhall119 has a note to speak to you
<popey> but he's been afk on personal matters
<tsimonq2> Gotcha, so THAT is why I haven't gotten a response within the past day or two...
<popey> tsimonq2: continue speaking to mhall119
<popey> patience padwan
<popey> bedward. nn all
<tsimonq2> popey: Would you happen to know when he gets done with personal matters, or didn't say?
<tsimonq2> Or, ok, night ;)
<popey> he's away tomorrow
<popey> I'm sure if you ping him, he will reply when he can.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<popey> I doubt pinging him repeatedly, over a short period of time, will increase the chance of him replying.
<tsimonq2> Hehehehehehehehehehehehee :P
<popey> :)
<popey> right, bed.
<popey> nn
<tsimonq2> popey: I did send him a short ping today but I'll just keep it at that
<tsimonq2> ok nn
<tsimonq2> For community managers to glance at when they get up in the morning: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/3108
<wxl> night boss ty @popey
<ahoneybun> popey: I think he did ask me about that already
<ahoneybun> if it's what I think it is
<wxl> @popey: did i add money for baggage on my community donations request? if not that needs to be added arrrrgh
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "popey:" is not a valid command.
